# Birthdays



## claireauriga

January
03 - Meggymoo

February
11-Free_sprtd
14 (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!

March
16th - jazzy
22 - Delete

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon
29-xoLivxo

May

June
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)

July

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
31 -appylover31803

September
14- HaflingerHorse

October
02- Magic
03 - Crackrider
07- brittx6x6
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga


November
13 - Buckaroo2010
27 - Cheval!

December
1- TaMMa89
12- Vidaloco
17 - Nikelodeon79
22 - Stepher
25 - Kim_Angel 

(Someone stole my birthday! )


----------



## Vidaloco

we can have 2 or 3 or 4 birthdays on the same day claire


----------



## claireauriga

I really don't think that should be allowed. One person per day, so we don't have to share being special. I mean, if you let it go on, it could get completely out of hand! We might end up with ... _sixty_ people on the same day or something, and there'd never be enough cake to go around.


----------



## katieandduke

January 
03 - Meggymoo 

February 
11-Free_sprtd 
14 (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr! 

March 
16th - jazzy 
22 - Delete 

April 
1-Harlee Rides Horses 
2- Dumas'_Grrrl 
9-Brandon 
29-xoLivxo 

May 

June 
21-Tim 
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch) 

July 

August 
3 -Sissimut-icehestar 
8 - BluMagic 
15 - JustDressageIt 
31 -appylover31803 

September 
08- katieandduke
14- HaflingerHorse 


October 
02- Magic 
03 - Crackrider 
07- brittx6x6 
14- PoptartShop 


November 
13 - Buckaroo2010 
27 - Cheval! 

December 
1- TaMMa89 
12- Vidaloco 
17 - Nikelodeon79 
22 - Stepher 
25 - Kim_Angel


----------



## moomoo

We should do a horses one too 

January 
03 - Meggymoo 

February 
11-Free_sprtd 
14 (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr! 

March 
16th - jazzy 
22 - Delete 

April 
1-Harlee Rides Horses 
2- Dumas'_Grrrl 
9-Brandon 
29-xoLivxo 

May 

June 
21-Tim 
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch) 

July 

August 
3 -Sissimut-icehestar 
8 - BluMagic 
15 - JustDressageIt 
31 -appylover31803 

September 
08- katieandduke 
14- HaflingerHorse 


October 
02- Magic 
03 - Crackrider 
07- brittx6x6 
14- PoptartShop 


November 
13 - Buckaroo2010 
27 - Cheval! 

December 
1- TaMMa89 
12- Vidaloco 
17 - Nikelodeon79 
22 - Stepher 
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel


----------



## Moxie

January
03 - Meggymoo
03- Moxie

February
11-Free_sprtd
14 (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!

March
16th - jazzy
22 - Delete

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon
29-xoLivxo

May

June
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)

July

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
31 -appylover31803

September
08- katieandduke
14- HaflingerHorse


October
02- Magic
03 - Crackrider
07- brittx6x6
14- PoptartShop


November
13 - Buckaroo2010
27 - Cheval!

December
1- TaMMa89
12- Vidaloco
17 - Nikelodeon79
22 - Stepher
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel


----------



## claireauriga

Er, I think you need to copy the list from the last post, otherwise we're going to be losing birthdays left right and centre ...


----------



## geewillikers

January
03 - Meggymoo
03- Moxie

February
11-Free_sprtd
14 (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!

March
16th - jazzy
22 - Delete

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon
29-xoLivxo

May

June
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)

July

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
26 -geewillikers
31 -appylover31803

September
08- katieandduke
14- HaflingerHorse


October
02- Magic
03 - Crackrider
07- brittx6x6
14- PoptartShop


November
13 - Buckaroo2010
27 - Cheval!

December
1- TaMMa89
12- Vidaloco
17 - Nikelodeon79
22 - Stepher
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel


----------



## 3neighs

January
03 - Meggymoo
03- Moxie

February
11-Free_sprtd
14 (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!

March
16th - jazzy
22 - Delete

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon
29-xoLivxo

May

June
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
29 - 3neighs

July

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
26 -geewillikers
31 -appylover31803

September
08- katieandduke
14- HaflingerHorse


October
02- Magic
03 - Crackrider
07- brittx6x6
14- PoptartShop


November
13 - Buckaroo2010
27 - Cheval!

December
1- TaMMa89
12- Vidaloco
17 - Nikelodeon79
22 - Stepher
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel


----------



## GeminiJumper

January 
03 - Meggymoo 
03- Moxie 

February 
11-Free_sprtd 
14 (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr! 

March 
16th - jazzy 
22 - Delete 

April 
1-Harlee Rides Horses 
2- Dumas'_Grrrl 
9-Brandon 
29-xoLivxo 

May 

June
11- GeminiJumper
21-Tim 
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch) 
29 - 3neighs 

July 

August 
3 -Sissimut-icehestar 
8 - BluMagic 
15 - JustDressageIt 
26 -geewillikers 
31 -appylover31803 

September 
08- katieandduke 
14- HaflingerHorse 


October 
02- Magic 
03 - Crackrider 
07- brittx6x6 
14- PoptartShop 


November 
13 - Buckaroo2010 
27 - Cheval! 

December 
1- TaMMa89 
12- Vidaloco 
17 - Nikelodeon79 
22 - Stepher 
24 - moomoo 
25 - Kim_Angel


----------



## claireauriga

Putting myself back on 

January
03 - Meggymoo
03- Moxie

February
11-Free_sprtd
14 (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!

March
16th - jazzy
22 - Delete

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon
29-xoLivxo

May

June
11- GeminiJumper
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
29 - 3neighs

July

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
26 -geewillikers
31 -appylover31803

September
08- katieandduke
14- HaflingerHorse


October
02- Magic
03 - Crackrider
07- brittx6x6
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga


November
13 - Buckaroo2010
27 - Cheval!

December
1- TaMMa89
12- Vidaloco
17 - Nikelodeon79
22 - Stepher
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel


----------



## QuarterPony

I agree with moomoo, a horse birthday list! But that could get QUITE out of hand...hmm.

Added myself. 

January 
03 - Meggymoo 
03- Moxie 

February 
11-Free_sprtd 
14 (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr! 

March 
16th - jazzy 
22 - Delete 

April 
1-Harlee Rides Horses 
2- Dumas'_Grrrl 
9-Brandon 
29-xoLivxo 

May 

June 
11- GeminiJumper 
21-Tim 
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch) 
29 - 3neighs 

July 

August 
3 -Sissimut-icehestar 
8 - BluMagic 
15 - JustDressageIt 
26 -geewillikers 
31 -appylover31803 

September 
08- katieandduke 
14- HaflingerHorse 


October 
02- Magic 
03 - Crackrider 
07- brittx6x6 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga 


November 
13 - Buckaroo2010 
27 - Cheval! 

December 
1- TaMMa89 
12- Vidaloco 
15- QuarterPony
17 - Nikelodeon79 
22 - Stepher 
24 - moomoo 
25 - Kim_Angel


----------



## Vidaloco

claireauriga said:


> Er, I think you need to copy the list from the last post, otherwise we're going to be losing birthdays left right and centre ...


Oops sorry Claire I messed up  I changed the directions in the lead post. Silly me


----------



## 3neighs

Hey, Just Dressage It had a birthday yesterday! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## Spyder

I have added myself

January 
03 - Meggymoo 
03- Moxie 

February 
11-Free_sprtd 
14 (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr! 

March 
16th - jazzy 
22 - Delete 

April 
1-Harlee Rides Horses 
2- Dumas'_Grrrl 
9-Brandon 
29-xoLivxo 

May 

June 
11- GeminiJumper 
21-Tim 
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch) 
29 - 3neighs 

July 

August 
3 -Sissimut-icehestar 
8 - BluMagic 
15 - JustDressageIt 
26 -geewillikers 
31 -appylover31803 

September 
08- katieandduke 
14- HaflingerHorse 


October 
02- Magic 
03 - Crackrider 
07- brittx6x6 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga 
18- Spyder

November 
13 - Buckaroo2010 
27 - Cheval! 

December 
1- TaMMa89 
12- Vidaloco 
15- QuarterPony 
17 - Nikelodeon79 
22 - Stepher 
24 - moomoo 
25 - Kim_Angel


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

Yay! Finally a birthday thread! I've always wanted one of these! I was born on the day of Melbourne Cup and number 5 won! Number five is also my lucky number. 

January
03 - Meggymoo
03- Moxie

February
11-Free_sprtd
14 (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!

March
16th - jazzy
22 - Delete

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon
29-xoLivxo

May

June
11- GeminiJumper
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
29 - 3neighs

July

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
26 -geewillikers
31 -appylover31803

September
08- katieandduke
14- HaflingerHorse


October
02- Magic
03 - Crackrider
07- brittx6x6
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder

November
*05-Rach* 
13 - Buckaroo2010
27 - Cheval!

December
1- TaMMa89
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
17 - Nikelodeon79
22 - Stepher
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel


----------



## amightytarzan5

January 
03 - Meggymoo 
03- Moxie 

February 
11-Free_sprtd 
14 (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr! 

March 
16th - jazzy 
22 - Delete 

April 
1-Harlee Rides Horses 
2- Dumas'_Grrrl 
9-Brandon 
29-xoLivxo 

May 

June 
11- GeminiJumper 
21-Tim 
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch) 
29 - 3neighs 

July 

August 
3 -Sissimut-icehestar 
8 - BluMagic 
15 - JustDressageIt 
26 -geewillikers 
31 -appylover31803 

September 
08- katieandduke 
14- HaflingerHorse 


October 
02- Magic 
03 - Crackrider 
07- brittx6x6 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga 
18- Spyder 

November 
05-Rach 
13 - Buckaroo2010 
14 - amightytarzan5
27 - Cheval! 

December 
1- TaMMa89 
12- Vidaloco 
15- QuarterPony 
17 - Nikelodeon79 
22 - Stepher 
24 - moomoo 
25 - Kim_Angel


----------



## RusticWildFire

January
03 - Meggymoo
03- Moxie

February
11-Free_sprtd
14 (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!

March
16th - jazzy
22 - Delete

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon
29-xoLivxo

May

June
11- GeminiJumper
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
29 - 3neighs

July

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
26 -geewillikers
31 -appylover31803

September
08- katieandduke
14- HaflingerHorse


October
02- Magic
03 - Crackrider
07- brittx6x6
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
31- RusticWildFire

November
05-Rach
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - amightytarzan5
27 - Cheval!

December
1- TaMMa89
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
17 - Nikelodeon79
22 - Stepher
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

So what exactly are we doing this for? I there going to be a new feature which enables us to see other people's birthdays? :?


----------



## paintedcity

RusticWildFire said:


> January
> 03 - Meggymoo
> 03- Moxie
> 25-Paintedcity
> 
> February
> 11-Free_sprtd
> 14 (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
> 
> March
> 16th - jazzy
> 22 - Delete
> 
> April
> 1-Harlee Rides Horses
> 2- Dumas'_Grrrl
> 9-Brandon
> 29-xoLivxo
> 
> May
> 
> June
> 11- GeminiJumper
> 21-Tim
> 22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
> 29 - 3neighs
> 
> July
> 
> August
> 3 -Sissimut-icehestar
> 8 - BluMagic
> 15 - JustDressageIt
> 26 -geewillikers
> 31 -appylover31803
> 
> September
> 08- katieandduke
> 14- HaflingerHorse
> 
> 
> October
> 02- Magic
> 03 - Crackrider
> 07- brittx6x6
> 14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
> 18- Spyder
> 31- RusticWildFire
> 
> November
> 05-Rach
> 13 - Buckaroo2010
> 14 - amightytarzan5
> 27 - Cheval!
> 
> December
> 1- TaMMa89
> 12- Vidaloco
> 15- QuarterPony
> 17 - Nikelodeon79
> 22 - Stepher
> 24 - moomoo
> 25 - Kim_Angel


----------



## Salty_alydaR

i added my burfday  

January 
03 - Meggymoo 
03- Moxie 

February 
02 -(Groundhog Day)Salty_aldyaR
11-Free_sprtd 
14 (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr! 

March 
16th - jazzy 
22 - Delete 

April 
1-Harlee Rides Horses 
2- Dumas'_Grrrl 
9-Brandon 
29-xoLivxo 

May 

June 
11- GeminiJumper 
21-Tim 
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch) 
29 - 3neighs 

July 

August 
3 -Sissimut-icehestar 
8 - BluMagic 
15 - JustDressageIt 
26 -geewillikers 
31 -appylover31803 

September 
08- katieandduke 
14- HaflingerHorse 


October 
02- Magic 
03 - Crackrider 
07- brittx6x6 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga 
18- Spyder 

November 
13 - Buckaroo2010 
27 - Cheval! 

December 
1- TaMMa89 
12- Vidaloco 
15- QuarterPony 
17 - Nikelodeon79 
22 - Stepher 
24 - moomoo 
25 - Kim_Angel


----------



## Vidaloco

Rachluvshorses4eva said:


> So what exactly are we doing this for? I there going to be a new feature which enables us to see other people's birthdays? :?


I just thought it was a nice idea to know everyones birthday so you could send them a pm or email or wish them well in a thread. This was started a while back by fehrgroundranch and it then fell down to the dregs of the HF posts so I figured we should resurrect it and give it a sticky.


----------



## BrwnEyedGrl

:lol: Wow I was the 1st July birthday??? 

January 
03 - Meggymoo 
03- Moxie 

February 
02 -(Groundhog Day)Salty_aldyaR 
11-Free_sprtd 
14 (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr! 

March 
16th - jazzy 
22 - Delete 

April 
1-Harlee Rides Horses 
2- Dumas'_Grrrl 
9-Brandon 
29-xoLivxo 

May 

June 
11- GeminiJumper 
21-Tim 
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch) 
29 - 3neighs 

July 
1-Leah *BrwnEyedGrl*

August 
3 -Sissimut-icehestar 
8 - BluMagic 
15 - JustDressageIt 
26 -geewillikers 
31 -appylover31803 

September 
08- katieandduke 
14- HaflingerHorse 


October 
02- Magic 
03 - Crackrider 
07- brittx6x6 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga 
18- Spyder 

November 
13 - Buckaroo2010 
27 - Cheval! 

December 
1- TaMMa89 
12- Vidaloco 
15- QuarterPony 
17 - Nikelodeon79 
22 - Stepher 
24 - moomoo 
25 - Kim_Angel


----------



## FGRanch

My son's b-day is in July!


----------



## farmpony84

January 
03 - Meggymoo 
03- Moxie 

February 
6 Farmpony84
11-Free_sprtd 
14 (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr! 

March 
16th - jazzy 
22 - Delete 

April 
1-Harlee Rides Horses 
2- Dumas'_Grrrl 
9-Brandon 
29-xoLivxo 

May 

June 
11- GeminiJumper 
21-Tim 
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch) 
29 - 3neighs 

July 

August 
3 -Sissimut-icehestar 
8 - BluMagic 
15 - JustDressageIt 
26 -geewillikers 
31 -appylover31803 

September 
08- katieandduke 
14- HaflingerHorse 


October 
02- Magic 
03 - Crackrider 
07- brittx6x6 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga 


November 
13 - Buckaroo2010 
27 - Cheval! 

December 
1- TaMMa89 
12- Vidaloco 
15- QuarterPony 
17 - Nikelodeon79 
22 - Stepher 
24 - moomoo 
25 - Kim_Angel


----------



## amandaandeggo

January 
03 - Meggymoo 
03- Moxie 

February 
11-Free_sprtd 
14 (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr! 

March 
11th-Amanda(amandaandeggo)
16th - jazzy 
22 - Delete 

April 
1-Harlee Rides Horses 
2- Dumas'_Grrrl 
9-Brandon 
29-xoLivxo 

May 

June 
11- GeminiJumper 
21-Tim 
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch) 
29 - 3neighs 

July 

August 
3 -Sissimut-icehestar 
8 - BluMagic 
15 - JustDressageIt 
26 -geewillikers 
31 -appylover31803 

September 
08- katieandduke 
14- HaflingerHorse 


October 
02- Magic 
03 - Crackrider 
07- brittx6x6 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga 


November 
13 - Buckaroo2010 
27 - Cheval! 

December 
1- TaMMa89 
12- Vidaloco 
15- QuarterPony 
17 - Nikelodeon79 
22 - Stepher 
24 - moomoo 
25 - Kim_Angel


----------



## Angel_Leaguer

January 
03 - Meggymoo 
03- Moxie 

February 
11-Free_sprtd 
14 (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr! 

March 
11th-Amanda(amandaandeggo) 
16th - jazzy 
22 - Delete 

April 
1-Harlee Rides Horses 
2- Dumas'_Grrrl 
9-Brandon 
29-xoLivxo 

May 

June 
11- GeminiJumper 
12- Angel_Leaguer
21-Tim 
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch) 
29 - 3neighs 

July 

August 
3 -Sissimut-icehestar 
8 - BluMagic 
15 - JustDressageIt 
26 -geewillikers 
31 -appylover31803 

September 
08- katieandduke 
14- HaflingerHorse 


October 
02- Magic 
03 - Crackrider 
07- brittx6x6 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga 


November 
13 - Buckaroo2010 
27 - Cheval! 

December 
1- TaMMa89 
12- Vidaloco 
15- QuarterPony 
17 - Nikelodeon79 
22 - Stepher 
24 - moomoo 
25 - Kim_Angel


----------



## Nita

January 
03 - Meggymoo 

February 
11-Free_sprtd 
14 (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr! 

March 
16th - jazzy 
22 - Delete 

April 
1-Harlee Rides Horses 
2- Dumas'_Grrrl 
9-Brandon 
29-xoLivxo 

May 

June 
21-Tim 
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch) 

July 

August 
3 -Sissimut-icehestar 
8 - BluMagic 
15 - JustDressageIt 
31 -appylover31803 

September 
14- HaflingerHorse 

October 
02- Magic 
03 - Crackrider 
05 - Nita
07- brittx6x6 
14- PoptartShop 


November 
13 - Buckaroo2010 
27 - Cheval! 

December 
1- TaMMa89 
12- Vidaloco 
17 - Nikelodeon79 
22 - Stepher 
25 - Kim_Angel


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER

January 
03 - Meggymoo 

February 
11-Free_sprtd 
14 (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr! 

March 
16th - jazzy 
22 - Delete 

April 
1-Harlee Rides Horses 
2- Dumas'_Grrrl 
9-Brandon 
29-xoLivxo 

May 

June 
21-Tim 
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch) 

July 

August 
3 -Sissimut-icehestar 
8 - BluMagic 
15 - JustDressageIt 
31 -appylover31803 

September 
14- HaflingerHorse 

October 
02- Magic 
03 - Crackrider 
07- brittx6x6 
14- PoptartShop 


November 
13 - Buckaroo2010 
27 - Cheval! 

December 
1- TaMMa89 
12- Vidaloco 
17- KANSAS_TWISTER
17 - Nikelodeon79 
22 - Stepher 
25 - Kim_Angel 
_____________


----------



## RusticWildFire

So, I guess some people aren't copying the last one because my birthday doesn't show up on anyones but the first one after mine! So I'm re-posting lol. Make sure you copy the last one because otherwise not everyones will show up!!





January
03 - Meggymoo
03- Moxie

February
11-Free_sprtd
14 (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!

March
16th - jazzy
22 - Delete

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon
29-xoLivxo

May

June
11- GeminiJumper
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
29 - 3neighs

July

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
26 -geewillikers
31 -appylover31803

September
08- katieandduke
14- HaflingerHorse


October
02- Magic
03 - Crackrider
07- brittx6x6
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
31- RusticWildFire

November
05-Rach
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - amightytarzan5
27 - Cheval!

December
1- TaMMa89
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
17 - Nikelodeon79
22 - Stepher
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel


----------



## country_girl

January 
03 - Meggymoo 
03- Moxie 

February 
11-Free_sprtd 
14 (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr! 

March 
16th - jazzy 
22 - Delete 

April 
1-Harlee Rides Horses 
2- Dumas'_Grrrl 
9-Brandon 
29-xoLivxo 

May 

June 
11- GeminiJumper 
21-Tim 
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch) 
23-Tegan (country_girl)
29 - 3neighs 

July 

August 
3 -Sissimut-icehestar 
8 - BluMagic 
15 - JustDressageIt 
26 -geewillikers 
31 -appylover31803 

September 
08- katieandduke 
14- HaflingerHorse 


October 
02- Magic 
03 - Crackrider 
07- brittx6x6 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga 


November 
13 - Buckaroo2010 
27 - Cheval! 

December 
1- TaMMa89 
12- Vidaloco 
15- QuarterPony 
17 - Nikelodeon79 
22 - Stepher 
24 - moomoo 
25 - Kim_Angel


----------



## mell

January 
03 - Meggymoo 
03- Moxie 

February 
11-Free_sprtd 
14 (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr! 

March 
16th - jazzy 
22 - Delete 

April 
1-Harlee Rides Horses 
2- Dumas'_Grrrl 
9-Brandon 
29-xoLivxo 

May 

June 
11- GeminiJumper 
21-Tim 
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch) 
23-Tegan (country_girl) 
29 - 3neighs 

July 

August 
3 -Sissimut-icehestar 
8 - BluMagic 
15 - JustDressageIt 
26 -geewillikers 
31 -appylover31803 

September 
08- katieandduke 
14- HaflingerHorse 


October 
02- Magic 
03 - Crackrider 
07- brittx6x6 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga 


November 
4- mell
13 - Buckaroo2010 
27 - Cheval! 

December 
1- TaMMa89 
12- Vidaloco 
15- QuarterPony 
17 - Nikelodeon79 
22 - Stepher 
24 - moomoo 
25 - Kim_Angel


----------



## Vidaloco

*Please copy and paste the list right above your post * into yours otherwise we will get dropped dates. I'll fill in the ones I've noticed were dropped. If you notice anyone else that got dropped feel free to add them back. 

January 
03 - Meggymoo 
03- Moxie 

February 
11-Free_sprtd 
14 (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr! 

March 
16th - jazzy 
22 - Delete 

April 
1-Harlee Rides Horses 
2- Dumas'_Grrrl 
9-Brandon 
29-xoLivxo 

May 

June 
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer 
21-Tim 
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl) 
29 - 3neighs 

July 
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*

August 
3 -Sissimut-icehestar 
8 - BluMagic 
15 - JustDressageIt 
26 -geewillikers 
31 -appylover31803 

September 
08- katieandduke 
14- HaflingerHorse 


October 
02- Magic 
03 - Crackrider 
07- brittx6x6 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga 
18- Spyder 
31- RusticWildFire 

November 
05-Rach 
13 - Buckaroo2010 
14 - amightytarzan5
14- Mell 
27 - Cheval! 

December 
1- TaMMa89 
12- Vidaloco 
15- QuarterPony 
17 - Nikelodeon79 
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher 
24 - moomoo 
25 - Kim_Angel


----------



## mell

Please copy and paste the list right above your post into yours otherwise we will get dropped dates. I'll fill in the ones I've noticed were dropped. If you notice anyone else that got dropped feel free to add them back. 

January 
03 - Meggymoo 
03- Moxie 

February 
11-Free_sprtd 
14 (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr! 

March 
16th - jazzy 
22 - Delete 

April 
1-Harlee Rides Horses 
2- Dumas'_Grrrl 
9-Brandon 
29-xoLivxo 

May 

June 
11- GeminiJumper 
12- Angel_Leaguer 
21-Tim 
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch) 
23- Tegan (country_girl) 
29 - 3neighs 

July 
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl* 

August 
3 -Sissimut-icehestar 
8 - BluMagic 
15 - JustDressageIt 
26 -geewillikers 
31 -appylover31803 

September 
08- katieandduke 
14- HaflingerHorse 


October 
02- Magic 
03 - Crackrider 
07- brittx6x6 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga 
18- Spyder 
31- RusticWildFire 

November 
04- mell
05-Rach 
13 - Buckaroo2010 
14 - amightytarzan5 
27 - Cheval! 

December 
1- TaMMa89 
12- Vidaloco 
15- QuarterPony 
17 - Nikelodeon79 
17- Kansas_Twister 
22 - Stepher 
24 - moomoo 
25 - Kim_Angel


----------



## lacyloo

January 
15-lacyloo
03 - Meggymoo 
03- Moxie 

February 
11-Free_sprtd 
14 (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr! 

March 
16th - jazzy 
22 - Delete 

April 
1-Harlee Rides Horses 
2- Dumas'_Grrrl 
9-Brandon 
29-xoLivxo 

May 

June 
11- GeminiJumper 
12- Angel_Leaguer 
21-Tim 
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch) 
23- Tegan (country_girl) 
29 - 3neighs 

July 
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl* 

August 
3 -Sissimut-icehestar 
8 - BluMagic 
15 - JustDressageIt 
26 -geewillikers 
31 -appylover31803 

September 
08- katieandduke 
14- HaflingerHorse 


October 
02- Magic 
03 - Crackrider 
07- brittx6x6 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga 
18- Spyder 
31- RusticWildFire 

November 
04- mell 
05-Rach 
13 - Buckaroo2010 
14 - amightytarzan5 
27 - Cheval! 

December 
1- TaMMa89 
12- Vidaloco 
15- QuarterPony 
17 - Nikelodeon79 
17- Kansas_Twister 
22 - Stepher 
24 - moomoo 
25 - Kim_Angel


----------



## dame_wolf

January 
15-lacyloo 
03 - Meggymoo 
03- Moxie 

February 
11-Free_sprtd 
14 (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr! 

March 
16th - jazzy 
22 - Delete 

April 
1-Harlee Rides Horses 
2- Dumas'_Grrrl 
9-Brandon 
29-xoLivxo 

May 

June 
11- GeminiJumper 
12- Angel_Leaguer 
21-Tim 
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch) 
23- Tegan (country_girl) 
29 - 3neighs 

July 
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl* 

August 
3 -Sissimut-icehestar 
8 - BluMagic 
15 - JustDressageIt 
26 -geewillikers 
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803 

September 
08- katieandduke 
14- HaflingerHorse 


October 
02- Magic 
03 - Crackrider 
07- brittx6x6 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga 
18- Spyder 
31- RusticWildFire 

November 
04- mell 
05-Rach 
13 - Buckaroo2010 
14 - amightytarzan5 
27 - Cheval! 

December 
1- TaMMa89 
12- Vidaloco 
15- QuarterPony 
17 - Nikelodeon79 
17- Kansas_Twister 
22 - Stepher 
24 - moomoo 
25 - Kim_Angel


----------



## LadyDreamer

January 
03 - Meggymoo 

February 
11-Free_sprtd 
14 (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr! 

March 
16th - jazzy 
22 - Delete 

April 
1-Harlee Rides Horses 
2- Dumas'_Grrrl 
9-Brandon 
29-xoLivxo 

May 

June 
21-Tim 
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch) 

July 

August 
3 -Sissimut-icehestar 
8 - BluMagic 
15 - JustDressageIt 
31 -appylover31803 

September 
14- HaflingerHorse 

October 
02- Magic 
03 - Crackrider 
07- brittx6x6 
14- PoptartShop 


November 
13 - Buckaroo2010 
27 - Cheval! 

December 
1- TaMMa89 
*09- LadyDreamer*
12- Vidaloco 
17- KANSAS_TWISTER 
17 - Nikelodeon79 
22 - Stepher 
25 - Kim_Angel


----------



## dame_wolf

Reposting cause mine didn't show up in Lady Dreamer's post.

January 
03 - Meggymoo 

February 
11-Free_sprtd 
14 (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr! 

March 
16th - jazzy 
22 - Delete 

April 
1-Harlee Rides Horses 
2- Dumas'_Grrrl 
9-Brandon 
29-xoLivxo 

May 

June 
21-Tim 
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch) 

July 

August 
3 -Sissimut-icehestar 
8 - BluMagic 
15 - JustDressageIt 
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803 

September 
14- HaflingerHorse 

October 
02- Magic 
03 - Crackrider 
07- brittx6x6 
14- PoptartShop 


November 
13 - Buckaroo2010 
27 - Cheval! 

December 
1- TaMMa89 
09- LadyDreamer 
12- Vidaloco 
17- KANSAS_TWISTER 
17 - Nikelodeon79 
22 - Stepher 
25 - Kim_Angel


----------



## SDS

My birthday is June 3rd. I didn't post like i should have because the one above me isn't correct.....


----------



## Vidaloco

Please copy and paste the list right above your post into yours otherwise we will get dropped dates.

January 
15-lacyloo 
03 - Meggymoo 
03- Moxie 

February 
11-Free_sprtd 
14 (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr! 

March 
16th - jazzy 
22 - Delete 

April 
1-Harlee Rides Horses 
2- Dumas'_Grrrl 
9-Brandon 
29-xoLivxo 

May 

June 
03- SDS
11- GeminiJumper 
12- Angel_Leaguer 
21-Tim 
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch) 
23- Tegan (country_girl) 
29 - 3neighs 

July 
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl* 

August 
3 -Sissimut-icehestar 
8 - BluMagic 
15 - JustDressageIt 
26 -geewillikers 
30 - dame_wolf 
31 -appylover31803 

September 
08- katieandduke 
14- HaflingerHorse 


October 
02- Magic 
03 - Crackrider 
07- brittx6x6 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga 
18- Spyder 
31- RusticWildFire 

November 
04- mell 
05-Rach 
13 - Buckaroo2010 
14 - amightytarzan5 
27 - Cheval! 

December 
1- TaMMa89 
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco 
15- QuarterPony 
17 - Nikelodeon79 
17- Kansas_Twister 
22 - Stepher 
24 - moomoo 
25 - Kim_Angel


----------



## megalsbegals

my birthday is september 14! woot!! this sunday!!


----------



## Moxie

I've decided that after my next birthday (my 29th b-day) I am having anniversaries of my 29th birthday there after. 

Just thought I'd add that.


----------



## Winter Filly

January 
15-lacyloo 
03 - Meggymoo 
03- Moxie 

February 
11-Free_sprtd 
14 (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr! 

March 
16th - jazzy 
22 - Delete 

April 
1-Harlee Rides Horses 
2- Dumas'_Grrrl 
9-Brandon, Winter Filly 
29-xoLivxo 

May 

June 
03- SDS 
11- GeminiJumper 
12- Angel_Leaguer 
21-Tim 
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch) 
23- Tegan (country_girl) 
29 - 3neighs 

July 
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl* 

August 
3 -Sissimut-icehestar 
8 - BluMagic 
15 - JustDressageIt 
26 -geewillikers 
30 - dame_wolf 
31 -appylover31803 

September 
08- katieandduke 
14- HaflingerHorse 


October 
02- Magic 
03 - Crackrider 
07- brittx6x6 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga 
18- Spyder 
31- RusticWildFire 

November 
04- mell 
05-Rach 
13 - Buckaroo2010 
14 - amightytarzan5 
27 - Cheval! 

December 
1- TaMMa89 
9- LadyDreamer 
12- Vidaloco 
15- QuarterPony 
17 - Nikelodeon79 
17- Kansas_Twister 
22 - Stepher 
24 - moomoo 
25 - Kim_Angel


----------



## omgpink

January
15-lacyloo
03 - Meggymoo
03- Moxie

February
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
19-Brittney(omgpink)

March
16th - jazzy
22 - Delete

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
29-xoLivxo

May

June
03- SDS
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
26 -geewillikers
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803

September
08- katieandduke
14- HaflingerHorse


October
02- Magic
03 - Crackrider
07- brittx6x6
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
31- RusticWildFire

November
04- mell
05-Rach
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - amightytarzan5
27 - Cheval!

December
1- TaMMa89
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel


----------



## .A.j.

January 
15-lacyloo 
03 - Meggymoo 
03- Moxie 

February 
11-Free_sprtd 
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr! 
19-Brittney(omgpink) 

March 
16th - jazzy 
22 - Delete 

April 
1-Harlee Rides Horses 
2- Dumas'_Grrrl 
9-Brandon, Winter Filly 
29-xoLivxo 

May 

June 
03- SDS 
11- GeminiJumper 
12- Angel_Leaguer 
21-Tim 
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch) 
23- Tegan (country_girl) 
29 - 3neighs 

July 
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl* 
25 - A.j.

August 
3 -Sissimut-icehestar 
8 - BluMagic 
15 - JustDressageIt 
26 -geewillikers 
30 - dame_wolf 
31 -appylover31803 

September 
08- katieandduke 
14- HaflingerHorse 


October 
02- Magic 
03 - Crackrider 
07- brittx6x6 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga 
18- Spyder 
31- RusticWildFire 

November 
04- mell 
05-Rach 
13 - Buckaroo2010 
14 - amightytarzan5 
27 - Cheval! 

December 
1- TaMMa89 
9- LadyDreamer 
12- Vidaloco 
15- QuarterPony 
17 - Nikelodeon79 
17- Kansas_Twister 
22 - Stepher 
24 - moomoo 
25 - Kim_Angel


----------



## ilovemyhorsies

January
15-lacyloo
03 - Meggymoo
03- Moxie

February
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
19-Brittney(omgpink)

March
16th - jazzy
22 - Delete

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
29-xoLivxo

May

June
03- SDS
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
25 - A.j.

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
26 -geewillikers
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803

September
08- katieandduke
14- HaflingerHorse
20 - ilovemyhorsies 


October
02- Magic
03 - Crackrider
07- brittx6x6
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
31- RusticWildFire

November
04- mell
05-Rach
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - amightytarzan5
27 - Cheval!

December
1- TaMMa89
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel


----------



## Johnswife

January 
15-lacyloo 
03 - Meggymoo 
03- Moxie 

February 
11-Free_sprtd 
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr! 
19-Brittney(omgpink) 

March 
16th - jazzy 
22 - Delete 

April 
1-Harlee Rides Horses 
2- Dumas'_Grrrl 
9-Brandon, Winter Filly 
29-xoLivxo 

May 

June 
03- SDS 
11- GeminiJumper 
12- Angel_Leaguer 
21-Tim 
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch) 
23- Tegan (country_girl) 
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs 

July 
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl* 
25 - A.j. 

August 
3 -Sissimut-icehestar 
8 - BluMagic 
15 - JustDressageIt 
26 -geewillikers 
30 - dame_wolf 
31 -appylover31803 

September 
08- katieandduke 
14- HaflingerHorse 
20 - ilovemyhorsies 


October 
02- Magic 
03 - Crackrider 
07- brittx6x6 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga 
18- Spyder 
31- RusticWildFire 

November 
04- mell 
05-Rach 
13 - Buckaroo2010 
14 - amightytarzan5 
27 - Cheval! 

December 
1- TaMMa89 
9- LadyDreamer 
12- Vidaloco 
15- QuarterPony 
17 - Nikelodeon79 
17- Kansas_Twister 
22 - Stepher 
24 - moomoo 
25 - Kim_Angel 
_________________


----------



## PG'sGal4ever

Mine's October 7th  

January 
15-lacyloo 
03 - Meggymoo 
03- Moxie 

February 
11-Free_sprtd 
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr! 
19-Brittney(omgpink) 

March 
16th - jazzy 
22 - Delete 

April 
1-Harlee Rides Horses 
2- Dumas'_Grrrl 
9-Brandon, Winter Filly 
29-xoLivxo 

May 

June 
03- SDS 
11- GeminiJumper 
12- Angel_Leaguer 
21-Tim 
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch) 
23- Tegan (country_girl) 
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife) 
29 - 3neighs 

July 
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl* 
25 - A.j. 

August 
3 -Sissimut-icehestar 
8 - BluMagic 
15 - JustDressageIt 
26 -geewillikers 
30 - dame_wolf 
31 -appylover31803 

September 
08- katieandduke 
14- HaflingerHorse 
20 - ilovemyhorsies 


October 
02- Magic 
03 - Crackrider 
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga 
18- Spyder 
31- RusticWildFire 

November 
04- mell 
05-Rach 
13 - Buckaroo2010 
14 - amightytarzan5 
27 - Cheval! 

December 
1- TaMMa89 
9- LadyDreamer 
12- Vidaloco 
15- QuarterPony 
17 - Nikelodeon79 
17- Kansas_Twister 
22 - Stepher 
24 - moomoo 
25 - Kim_Angel


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood

January
15-lacyloo
03 - Meggymoo
03- Moxie

February
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
19-Brittney(omgpink)

March
16th - jazzy
22 - Delete

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
29-xoLivxo

May

June
03- SDS
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
25 - A.j.

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
26 -geewillikers
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803

September
08- katieandduke
14- HaflingerHorse
20 - ilovemyhorsies


October
02- Magic
03 - Crackrider
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
31- RusticWildFire

November
04- mell
05-Rach
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - amightytarzan5
27 - Cheval!

December
1- TaMMa89
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel 
*28 - whitetrashwarmblood*


----------



## Brookie

whitetrashwarmblood said:


> January
> 15-lacyloo
> 03 - Meggymoo
> 03- Moxie
> 
> February
> 11-Free_sprtd
> 14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
> 19-Brittney(omgpink)
> 
> March
> 16th - jazzy
> 22 - Delete
> 
> April
> 1-Harlee Rides Horses
> 2- Dumas'_Grrrl
> 9-Brandon, Winter Filly
> *19-Brookie *
> 29-xoLivxo
> 
> May
> 
> June
> 03- SDS
> 11- GeminiJumper
> 12- Angel_Leaguer
> 21-Tim
> 22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
> 23- Tegan (country_girl)
> 27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
> 29 - 3neighs
> 
> July
> 1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
> 25 - A.j.
> 
> August
> 3 -Sissimut-icehestar
> 8 - BluMagic
> 15 - JustDressageIt
> 26 -geewillikers
> 30 - dame_wolf
> 31 -appylover31803
> 
> September
> 08- katieandduke
> 14- HaflingerHorse
> 20 - ilovemyhorsies
> 
> 
> October
> 02- Magic
> 03 - Crackrider
> 07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
> 14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
> 18- Spyder
> 31- RusticWildFire
> 
> November
> 04- mell
> 05-Rach
> 13 - Buckaroo2010
> 14 - amightytarzan5
> 27 - Cheval!
> 
> December
> 1- TaMMa89
> 9- LadyDreamer
> 12- Vidaloco
> 15- QuarterPony
> 17 - Nikelodeon79
> 17- Kansas_Twister
> 22 - Stepher
> 24 - moomoo
> 25 - Kim_Angel
> 28 - whitetrashwarmblood


----------



## shona&Fizzi

January 
15-lacyloo 
03 - Meggymoo 
03- Moxie 

February 
11-Free_sprtd 
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr! 
19-Brittney(omgpink) 

March 
16th - jazzy 
22 - Delete 

April 
1-Harlee Rides Horses 
2- Dumas'_Grrrl 
9-Brandon, Winter Filly 
29-xoLivxo 

May 

June 
03- SDS 
11- GeminiJumper 
12- Angel_Leaguer 
21-Tim 
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch) 
23- Tegan (country_girl) 
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife) 
29 - 3neighs 

July 
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl* 
25 - A.j. 

August 
3 -Sissimut-icehestar 
8 - BluMagic 
15 - JustDressageIt 
26 -geewillikers 
30 - dame_wolf 
31 -appylover31803 

September 
08- katieandduke 
14- HaflingerHorse 
20 - ilovemyhorsies 


October 
02- Magic 
03 - Crackrider 
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga 
18- Spyder 
21- Shona&Fizzi
31- RusticWildFire 

November 
04- mell 
05-Rach 
13 - Buckaroo2010 
14 - amightytarzan5 
27 - Cheval! 

December 
1- TaMMa89 
9- LadyDreamer 
12- Vidaloco 
15- QuarterPony 
17 - Nikelodeon79 
17- Kansas_Twister 
22 - Stepher 
24 - moomoo 
25 - Kim_Angel 
28 - whitetrashwarmblood


----------



## Apollo

January
15-lacyloo
03 - Meggymoo
03- Moxie

February
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
19-Brittney(omgpink)

March
16th - jazzy
22 - Delete
*29 - Apollo*

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
29-xoLivxo

May

June
03- SDS
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
25 - A.j.

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
26 -geewillikers
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803

September
08- katieandduke
14- HaflingerHorse
20 - ilovemyhorsies


October
02- Magic
03 - Crackrider
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
31- RusticWildFire

November
04- mell
05-Rach
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - amightytarzan5
27 - Cheval!

December
1- TaMMa89
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood


----------



## I Love Lane

January
15-lacyloo
03 - Meggymoo
03- Moxie

February
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
19-Brittney(omgpink)

March
16th - jazzy
22 - Delete
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
29-xoLivxo

May

June
03- SDS
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
*25- Lyne (I Love Lane)*
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
25 - A.j.

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
26 -geewillikers
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803

September
08- katieandduke
14- HaflingerHorse
20 - ilovemyhorsies


October
02- Magic
03 - Crackrider
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
31- RusticWildFire

November
04- mell
05-Rach
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - amightytarzan5
27 - Cheval!

December
1- TaMMa89
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood


----------



## iridehorses

January
15-lacyloo
03 - Meggymoo
03- Moxie

February
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
19-Brittney(omgpink)

March
16th - jazzy
22 - Delete
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
29-xoLivxo

May

June
03- SDS
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
*25- Lyne (I Love Lane)*
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
25 - A.j.

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
26 -geewillikers
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803

September
08- katieandduke
14- HaflingerHorse
20 - ilovemyhorsies


October
02- Magic
03 - Crackrider
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
31- RusticWildFire

November
04- mell
05-Rach
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - amightytarzan5
27 - Cheval!

December
1- TaMMa89
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood


----------



## Gingerrrrr

i cant believe no one has a birthday in may. :wink:


----------



## WSArabians

That is sort of odd, isn't it Ginger? lol

January
15-lacyloo
03 - Meggymoo
03- Moxie
19- WSArabians

February
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
19-Brittney(omgpink)

March
16th - jazzy
22 - Delete
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
29-xoLivxo

May

June
03- SDS
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
*25- Lyne (I Love Lane)*
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
25 - A.j.

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
26 -geewillikers
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803

September
08- katieandduke
14- HaflingerHorse
20 - ilovemyhorsies


October
02- Magic
03 - Crackrider
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
31- RusticWildFire

November
04- mell
05-Rach
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - amightytarzan5
27 - Cheval!

December
1- TaMMa89
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood


----------



## kickshaw

January
15-lacyloo
03 - Meggymoo
03- Moxie
19- WSArabians

February
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
19-Brittney(omgpink)

March
16th - jazzy
22 - Delete
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
29-xoLivxo

May

June
03- SDS
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
*25- Lyne (I Love Lane)*
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
25 - A.j.

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
26 -geewillikers
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803

September
08- katieandduke
14- HaflingerHorse
20 - ilovemyhorsies


October
02- Magic
03 - Crackrider
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
31- RusticWildFire

November
04- mell
05-Rach
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - amightytarzan5
27 - Cheval!

December
1- TaMMa89 and Kickshaw
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood


----------



## Joshie

]January
15-lacyloo
03 - Meggymoo
03- Moxie
19- WSArabians

February
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
19-Brittney(omgpink)

March
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie
22 - Delete
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
29-xoLivxo

May

June
03- SDS
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
*25- Lyne (I Love Lane)*
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
25 - A.j.

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
26 -geewillikers
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803

September
08- katieandduke
14- HaflingerHorse
20 - ilovemyhorsies


October
02- Magic
03 - Crackrider
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
31- RusticWildFire

November
04- mell
05-Rach
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - amightytarzan5
27 - Cheval!

December
1- TaMMa89 and Kickshaw
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood


----------



## Stilton

January
15-lacyloo
03 - Meggymoo
03- Moxie
19- WSArabians

February
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
19-Brittney(omgpink)

March
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie
22 - Delete
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
29-xoLivxo

May

June
03- SDS
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
*25- Lyne (I Love Lane)*
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
25 - A.j.

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
26 -geewillikers
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803 *Stilton*

September
08- katieandduke
14- HaflingerHorse
20 - ilovemyhorsies


October
02- Magic
03 - Crackrider
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
31- RusticWildFire

November
04- mell
05-Rach
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - amightytarzan5
27 - Cheval!

December
1- TaMMa89 and Kickshaw
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood


----------



## bnwalker2

January
15-lacyloo
03 - Meggymoo
03- Moxie
19- WSArabians

February
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
19-Brittney(omgpink)

March
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie
22 - Delete
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
29-xoLivxo

May

June
03- SDS
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane)
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
25 - A.j.

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
26 -geewillikers
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
08- katieandduke
14- HaflingerHorse
20 - ilovemyhorsies


October
02- Magic
03 - Crackrider
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
31- RusticWildFire

November
04- mell
05-Rach
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - amightytarzan5
27 - Cheval!, *bnwalker2*

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood


----------



## TwendeHaraka

January
15-lacyloo
03 - Meggymoo
03- Moxie
19- WSArabians

February
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
19-Brittney(omgpink)

March
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie
22 - Delete
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
29-xoLivxo

May

June
03- SDS
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane)
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
6 - TwendeHaraka
25 - A.j.

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
26 -geewillikers
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
08- katieandduke
14- HaflingerHorse
20 - ilovemyhorsies


October
02- Magic
03 - Crackrider
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
31- RusticWildFire

November
04- mell
05-Rach
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - amightytarzan5
27 - Cheval!, *bnwalker2*

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood


----------



## Jehanzeb

*January*
15-lacyloo
03 - Meggymoo
03- Moxie
19- WSArabians

*February*
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
19-Brittney(omgpink)

*March*
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie
22 - Delete
29 - Apollo
*
April*
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
29-xoLivxo

*May*

*June*
03- SDS
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane)
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

*July*
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
6 - TwendeHaraka
25 - A.j.

*August*
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
26 -geewillikers
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton
*
September*
08- katieandduke
14- HaflingerHorse
20 - ilovemyhorsies


*October*
02- Magic
03 - Crackrider
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
31- RusticWildFire

*November*
04- mell
05-Rach
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - amightytarzan5
27 - Cheval!, *bnwalker2*

*December*
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
7- Jehanzeb
 9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood


----------



## bedouin

*bedouin's birthday*

*January
*15-lacyloo
03 - Meggymoo
03- Moxie
19- WSArabians

*February*
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
19-Brittney(omgpink)

*March*
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie
22 - Delete
29 - Apollo
*
April*
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
29-xoLivxo

*May*

*June*
03- SDS
09- Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane)
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

*July*
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
6 - TwendeHaraka
25 - A.j.

*August*
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
26 -geewillikers
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton
*
September*
08- katieandduke
14- HaflingerHorse
20 - ilovemyhorsies


*October*
02- Magic
03 - Crackrider
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
31- RusticWildFire

*November*
04- mell
05-Rach
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - amightytarzan5
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

*December*
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood


----------



## Painted Ride

January 
03 - Meggymoo 

February 
09-Painted Ride
11-Free_sprtd 
14 (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr! 

March 
16th - jazzy 
22 - Delete 

April 
1-Harlee Rides Horses 
2- Dumas'_Grrrl 
9-Brandon 
29-xoLivxo 

May 

June 
21-Tim 
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch) 

July 

August 
3 -Sissimut-icehestar 
8 - BluMagic 
15 - JustDressageIt 
31 -appylover31803 

September 
14- HaflingerHorse 

October 
02- Magic 
03 - Crackrider 
07- brittx6x6 
14- PoptartShop 


November 
13 - Buckaroo2010 
27 - Cheval! 

December 
1- TaMMa89 
12- Vidaloco 
17 - Nikelodeon79 
22 - Stepher 
25 - Kim_Angel


----------



## Pheonix08

January 
03 - Meggymoo 

February 
09-Painted Ride
11-Free_sprtd 
14 (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr! 
23-Pheonix08

March 
16th - jazzy 
22 - Delete 

April 
1-Harlee Rides Horses 
2- Dumas'_Grrrl 
9-Brandon 
29-xoLivxo 

May 

June 
21-Tim 
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch) 

July 

August 
3 -Sissimut-icehestar 
8 - BluMagic 
15 - JustDressageIt 
31 -appylover31803 

September 
14- HaflingerHorse 

October 
02- Magic 
03 - Crackrider 
07- brittx6x6 
14- PoptartShop 


November 
13 - Buckaroo2010 
27 - Cheval! 

December 
1- TaMMa89 
12- Vidaloco 
17 - Nikelodeon79 
22 - Stepher 
25 - Kim_Angel


----------



## wild_spot

*January *
03 - Meggymoo 

*February* 
09-Painted Ride
09 - Wild_spot
11-Free_sprtd 
14 (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr! 
23-Pheonix08

*March* 
16th - jazzy 
22 - Delete 

*April 
*1-Harlee Rides Horses 
2- Dumas'_Grrrl 
9-Brandon 
29-xoLivxo 

*May* 

*June* 
21-Tim 
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch) 

*July* 

*August* 
3 -Sissimut-icehestar 
8 - BluMagic 
15 - JustDressageIt 
31 -appylover31803 

*September* 
14- HaflingerHorse 

*October* 
02- Magic 
03 - Crackrider 
07- brittx6x6 
14- PoptartShop 


*November 
*13 - Buckaroo2010 
27 - Cheval! 

*December* 
1- TaMMa89 
12- Vidaloco 
17 - Nikelodeon79 
22 - Stepher 
25 - Kim_Angel


----------



## FGRanch

*Okay I just noticed that somwhere along the lines some of the list didn't get copied! When you are adding your birthday can you please Copy and past the last list in the thread, so that everyones birthday can be included!  *

*January
*15-lacyloo
03 - Meggymoo
03- Moxie
19- WSArabians

*February*
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
19-Brittney(omgpink)
23-Pheonix08

*March*
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie
22 - Delete
29 - Apollo
*
April*
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
29-xoLivxo

*May*

*June*
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane)
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

*July*
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
6 - TwendeHaraka
25 - A.j.

*August*
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
26 -geewillikers
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton
*
September*
08- katieandduke
14- HaflingerHorse
20 - ilovemyhorsies


*October*
02- Magic
03 - Crackrider
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
31- RusticWildFire

*November*
04- mell
05-Rach
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - amightytarzan5
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

*December*
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood 

Okay I think that I got them all!


----------



## wanderlust

Where are all the May birthdays???

January
15-lacyloo
03 - Meggymoo
03- Moxie
19- WSArabians

February
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
19-Brittney(omgpink)
23-Pheonix08

March
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie
22 - Delete
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
29-xoLivxo

May
24- Wanderlust

June
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane)
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
6 - TwendeHaraka
25 - A.j.

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
26 -geewillikers
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
08- katieandduke
14- HaflingerHorse
20 - ilovemyhorsies


October
02- Magic
03 - Crackrider
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
31- RusticWildFire

November
04- mell
05-Rach
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - amightytarzan5
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood


----------



## Salty_alydaR

heyy! why'd my bday get erased??

January
15-lacyloo
03 - Meggymoo
03- Moxie
19- WSArabians

February
2-Salty_alydaR(groundhog dayy!!)
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
19-Brittney(omgpink)
23-Pheonix08

March
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie
22 - Delete
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
29-xoLivxo

May
24- Wanderlust

June
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane)
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
6 - TwendeHaraka
25 - A.j.

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
26 -geewillikers
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
08- katieandduke
14- HaflingerHorse
20 - ilovemyhorsies


October
02- Magic
03 - Crackrider
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
31- RusticWildFire

November
04- mell
05-Rach
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - amightytarzan5
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood


----------



## Appyt

January
15-lacyloo
03 - Meggymoo
03- Moxie
19- WSArabians

February
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
19-Brittney(omgpink)
23-Pheonix08

March
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie
22 - Delete
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
29-xoLivxo

May
24- Wanderlust

June
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane)
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
6 - TwendeHaraka
25 - A.j.

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
26 -geewillikers
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
08- katieandduke
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
20 - ilovemyhorsies


October
02- Magic
03 - Crackrider
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
31- RusticWildFire

November
04- mell
05-Rach
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - amightytarzan5
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood


----------



## shmurmer4

January
15-lacyloo
03 - Meggymoo
03- Moxie
19- WSArabians

February
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
19-Brittney(omgpink)
23-Pheonix08

March
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie
22 - Delete
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
29-xoLivxo

May
24- Wanderlust

June
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane)
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
6 - TwendeHaraka
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j.

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
26 -geewillikers
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
08- katieandduke
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
20 - ilovemyhorsies


October
02- Magic
03 - Crackrider
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
31- RusticWildFire

November
04- mell
05-Rach
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - amightytarzan5
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood


----------



## CessBee

January
15-lacyloo
03 - Meggymoo
03- Moxie
19- WSArabians
19- CessBee
February
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
19-Brittney(omgpink)
23-Pheonix08

March
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie
22 - Delete
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
29-xoLivxo

May
24- Wanderlust

June
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane)
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
6 - TwendeHaraka
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j.

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
26 -geewillikers
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
08- katieandduke
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
20 - ilovemyhorsies


October
02- Magic
03 - Crackrider
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
31- RusticWildFire

November
04- mell
05-Rach
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - amightytarzan5
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood


----------



## Larra98

January
15-lacyloo
03 - Meggymoo
03- Moxie
19- WSArabians

February
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
19-Brittney(omgpink)
_20- Larra98_
23-Pheonix08

March
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie
22 - Delete
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
29-xoLivxo

May
24- Wanderlust

June
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane)
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
6 - TwendeHaraka
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j.

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
26 -geewillikers
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
08- katieandduke
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
20 - ilovemyhorsies


October
02- Magic
03 - Crackrider
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
31- RusticWildFire

November
04- mell
05-Rach
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - amightytarzan5
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood 

11-Free_sprtd Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## tawariel

January
15-lacyloo
03 - Meggymoo
03- Moxie
19- WSArabians

February
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
17 - tawariel 
19-Brittney(omgpink)
_20- Larra98_
23-Pheonix08

March
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie
22 - Delete
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
29-xoLivxo

May
24- Wanderlust

June
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane)
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
6 - TwendeHaraka
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j.

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
26 -geewillikers
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
08- katieandduke
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
20 - ilovemyhorsies


October
02- Magic
03 - Crackrider
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
31- RusticWildFire

November
04- mell
05-Rach
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - amightytarzan5
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood

woohoo! I am 18 since yesterday!!!


----------



## kershkova

January
15-lacyloo
03 - Meggymoo
03- Moxie
19- WSArabians

February
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
17 - tawariel 
19-Brittney(omgpink)
_20- Larra98_
23-Pheonix08

March
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie
22 - Delete
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
24- Wanderlust

June
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane)
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
6 - TwendeHaraka
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j.

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
26 -geewillikers
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
08- katieandduke
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
20 - ilovemyhorsies


October
02- Magic
03 - Crackrider
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
31- RusticWildFire

November
04- mell
05-Rach
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - amightytarzan5
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood


----------



## Walkamile

January
15-lacyloo
03 - Meggymoo
03- Moxie
19- WSArabians

February
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
17 - tawariel 
19-Brittney(omgpink)
_20- Larra98_
23-Pheonix08

March
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie
22 - Delete
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
12-Walkamile
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
24- Wanderlust

June
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane)
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
6 - TwendeHaraka
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j.

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
26 -geewillikers
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
08- katieandduke
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
20 - ilovemyhorsies


October
02- Magic
03 - Crackrider
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
31- RusticWildFire

November
04- mell
05-Rach
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - amightytarzan5
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood 
___


----------



## close2prfct

January
15-lacyloo
03 - Meggymoo
03- Moxie
19- WSArabians

February
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
17 - tawariel 
19-Brittney(omgpink)
20- Larra98
23-Pheonix08

March
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie
22 - Delete
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
12-Walkamile
14-Close2prfct
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
24- Wanderlust

June
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane)
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
6 - TwendeHaraka
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j.

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
26 -geewillikers
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
08- katieandduke
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
20 - ilovemyhorsies


October
02- Magic
03 - Crackrider
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
31- RusticWildFire

November
04- mell
05-Rach
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - amightytarzan5
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood 
___

yep tomorrow is my birthday


----------



## RubaiyateBandit

January
15-lacyloo
03 - Meggymoo
03- Moxie
19- WSArabians

February
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
17 - tawariel 
19-Brittney(omgpink)
20- Larra98
23-Pheonix08

March
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie
22 - Delete
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
12-Walkamile
14-Close2prfct
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
24- Wanderlust

June
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane)
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
6 - TwendeHaraka
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j.

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
26 -geewillikers
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
08- katieandduke
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
20 - ilovemyhorsies


October
02- Magic
03 - Crackrider
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
31- RusticWildFire

November
04- mell
05-Rach
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - amightytarzan5
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood


----------



## xXxPony BoyxXx

January
15-lacyloo
03 - Meggymoo
03- Moxie
19- WSArabians

February
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
17 - tawariel 
19-Brittney(omgpink)
20- Larra98
23-Pheonix08

March
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie
22 - Delete
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
12-Walkamile
14-Close2prfct
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
24- Wanderlust

June
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane)
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
6 - TwendeHaraka
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j.

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
26 -geewillikers
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
08- katieandduke
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
20 - ilovemyhorsies


October
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx
02- Magic
03 - Crackrider
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
31- RusticWildFire

November
04- mell
05-Rach
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - amightytarzan5
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood


----------



## english_rider144

mines feb 17


----------



## Whispering Meadows

January
15-lacyloo
03 - Meggymoo
03- Moxie
19- WSArabians

February
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
17 - tawariel 
19-Brittney(omgpink)
20- Larra98
23-Pheonix08

March
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie
22 - Delete
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
12-Walkamile
14-Close2prfct
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
24- Wanderlust

June
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane)
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
6 - TwendeHaraka
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j.

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
26 -geewillikers
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
08- katieandduke
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
20 - ilovemyhorsies


October
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx
02- Magic
03 - Crackrider
03 - Whispering Meadows
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
31- RusticWildFire

November
04- mell
05-Rach
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - amightytarzan5
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood


----------



## ModernDayCowgirl

Mine is January 16


----------



## Iluvjunior

mine is may 31


----------



## eventerdrew

January
15-lacyloo
03 - Meggymoo
03- Moxie
19- WSArabians

February
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
17 - tawariel 
19-Brittney(omgpink)
20- Larra98
23-Pheonix08

March
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie
22 - Delete
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
12-Walkamile
14-Close2prfct
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
24- Wanderlust

June
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane)
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
6 - TwendeHaraka
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j.

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
26 -geewillikers
28-* eventerdrew*
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
08- katieandduke
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
20 - ilovemyhorsies


October
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx
02- Magic
03 - Crackrider
03 - Whispering Meadows
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- *Spyder
*21- Shona&Fizzi
31- RusticWildFire

November
04- mell
05-Rach
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - amightytarzan5
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain

January
15-lacyloo
03 - Meggymoo
03- Moxie
19- WSArabians

February
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
17 - tawariel 
17-BackInTheSaddleAgain
19-Brittney(omgpink)
20- Larra98
23-Pheonix08

March
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie
22 - Delete
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
12-Walkamile
14-Close2prfct
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
24- Wanderlust

June
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane)
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
6 - TwendeHaraka
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j.

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
26 -geewillikers
28-* eventerdrew*
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
08- katieandduke
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
20 - ilovemyhorsies


October
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx
02- Magic
03 - Crackrider
03 - Whispering Meadows
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- *Spyder
*21- Shona&Fizzi
31- RusticWildFire

November
04- mell
05-Rach
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - amightytarzan5
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood 
__________________
-Drew
Javah aka Uma (7 yo.American WB mare. BN eventer) Ginisee (retired Nov. eventer) Reilly (QH geld.)


----------



## 3neighs

oops.........


----------



## morganshow11

January
15-lacyloo
03 - Meggymoo
03- Moxie
19- WSArabians

February
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
17 - tawariel 
17-BackInTheSaddleAgain
19-Brittney(omgpink)
20- Larra98
23-Pheonix08

March
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie
22 - Delete
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
12-Walkamile
14-Close2prfct
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
24- Wanderlust

June
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane)
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
6 - TwendeHaraka
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j.

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
26 -geewillikers
28-* eventerdrew*
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
08- katieandduke
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
20 - ilovemyhorsies


October
01-morganshow11
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx
02- Magic
03 - Crackrider
03 - Whispering Meadows
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- *Spyder
*21- Shona&Fizzi
31- RusticWildFire

November
04- mell
05-Rach
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - amightytarzan5
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood


----------



## Equus_girl

Mine is Nov. 6.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper

January
15-lacyloo
03 - Meggymoo
03- Moxie
19- WSArabians

February
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
17 - tawariel 
17-BackInTheSaddleAgain
19-Brittney(omgpink)
20- Larra98
23-Pheonix08

March
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie
22 - Delete
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
12-Walkamile
14-Close2prfct
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
24- Wanderlust

June
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane)
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
6 - TwendeHaraka
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j.

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
26 -geewillikers
28-* eventerdrew*
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
08- katieandduke
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
20 - ilovemyhorsies


October
01-morganshow11
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx
02- Magic
03 - Crackrider
03 - Whispering Meadows
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- *Spyder*
21- Shona&Fizzi
31- RusticWildFire

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - amightytarzan5
*17 - Erin*
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood


----------



## Wallaby

January
15-lacyloo
03 - Meggymoo
03- Moxie
19- WSArabians

February
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
17 - tawariel 
17-BackInTheSaddleAgain
19-Brittney(omgpink)
20- Larra98
23-Pheonix08

March
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie
22 - Delete
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
12-Walkamile
14-Close2prfct
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
24- Wanderlust

June
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane)
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
6 - TwendeHaraka
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j.

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
26 -geewillikers
28-* eventerdrew*
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
08- katieandduke
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby


October
01-morganshow11
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx
02- Magic
03 - Crackrider
03 - Whispering Meadows
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- *Spyder*
21- Shona&Fizzi
31- RusticWildFire

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - amightytarzan5
*17 - Erin*
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood


----------



## Solon

January
15-lacyloo
03 - Meggymoo
03- Moxie
19- WSArabians

February
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
17 - tawariel 
17-BackInTheSaddleAgain
19-Brittney(omgpink)
20- Larra98
23-Pheonix08

March
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie
22 - Delete
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
12-Walkamile
14-Close2prfct
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
24- Wanderlust

June
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane)
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
6 - TwendeHaraka
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j.

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
*16 - Solon*
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
08- katieandduke
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby


October
01-morganshow11
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx
02- Magic
03 - Crackrider
03 - Whispering Meadows
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
31- RusticWildFire

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - amightytarzan5
17 - Erin
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood


----------



## G and K's Mom

January
15-lacyloo
03 - Meggymoo
03- Moxie
19- WSArabians

February
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
17 - tawariel 
17-BackInTheSaddleAgain
17-G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
20- Larra98
23-Pheonix08

March
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie
22 - Delete
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
12-Walkamile
14-Close2prfct
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
24- Wanderlust

June
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane)
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
6 - TwendeHaraka
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j.

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
*16 - Solon*
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
08- katieandduke
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby


October
01-morganshow11
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx
02- Magic
03 - Crackrider
03 - Whispering Meadows
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
31- RusticWildFire

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - amightytarzan5
17 - Erin
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood


----------



## HorseLuvr

January
10- HorseLuvr
15-lacyloo
03 - Meggymoo
03- Moxie
19- WSArabians

February
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
17 - tawariel 
17-BackInTheSaddleAgain
17-G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
20- Larra98
23-Pheonix08

March
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie
22 - Delete
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
12-Walkamile
14-Close2prfct
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
24- Wanderlust

June
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane)
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
6 - TwendeHaraka
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j.

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
*16 - Solon*
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
08- katieandduke
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby


October
01-morganshow11
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx
02- Magic
03 - Crackrider
03 - Whispering Meadows
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
31- RusticWildFire

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - amightytarzan5
17 - Erin
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood


----------



## Jillyann

January
10- HorseLuvr
15-lacyloo
03 - Meggymoo
03- Moxie
19- WSArabians

February
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
17 - tawariel 
17-BackInTheSaddleAgain
17-G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
20- Larra98
23-Pheonix08

March
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie
22 - Delete
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
14-Close2prfct
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
24- Wanderlust

June
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane)
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
6 - TwendeHaraka
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j.

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
*16 - Solon*
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
08- katieandduke
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby


October
01-morganshow11
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx
02- Magic
03 - Crackrider
03 - Whispering Meadows
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
31- RusticWildFire

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - amightytarzan5
17 - Erin
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood


----------



## Dressage10135

January
10- HorseLuvr
15-lacyloo
03 - Meggymoo
03- Moxie
19- WSArabians

February
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
17 - tawariel 
17-BackInTheSaddleAgain
17-G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
20- Larra98
23-Pheonix08

March
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie
22 - Delete
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
14-Close2prfct
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
24- Wanderlust

June
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane)
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
6 - TwendeHaraka
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j.

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
19- Dressage10135
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
08- katieandduke
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby


October
01-morganshow11
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx
02- Magic
03 - Crackrider
03 - Whispering Meadows
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
31- RusticWildFire

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - amightytarzan5
17 - Erin
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood


----------



## Cremello

January
10- HorseLuvr
15-lacyloo
03 - Meggymoo
03- Moxie
19- WSArabians

February
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
17 - tawariel 
17-BackInTheSaddleAgain
17-G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
20- Larra98
23-Pheonix08

March
*15th-Cremello*
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie
22 - Delete
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
14-Close2prfct
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
24- Wanderlust

June
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane)
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
6 - TwendeHaraka
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j.

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
19- Dressage10135
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
08- katieandduke
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby


October
01-morganshow11
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx
02- Magic
03 - Crackrider
03 - Whispering Meadows
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
31- RusticWildFire

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - amightytarzan5
17 - Erin
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood


----------



## DixiesPaintedNova

January
10- HorseLuvr
15-lacyloo
03 - Meggymoo
03- Moxie
19- WSArabians

February
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
17 - tawariel 
17-BackInTheSaddleAgain
17-G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
20- Larra98
23-Pheonix08

March
*15th-Cremello*
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie
22 - Delete
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
24- Wanderlust

June
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane)
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
6 - TwendeHaraka
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j.

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
19- Dressage10135
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
08- katieandduke
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby


October
01-morganshow11
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx
02- Magic
03 - Crackrider
03 - Whispering Meadows
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
31- RusticWildFire

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - amightytarzan5
17 - Erin
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood


----------



## midwestgirl89

January
10- HorseLuvr
15-lacyloo
03 - Meggymoo
03- Moxie
19- WSArabians

February
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
17 - tawariel 
17-BackInTheSaddleAgain
17-G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
20- Larra98
23-Pheonix08

March
*15th-Cremello*
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie
22 - Delete
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
24- Wanderlust

June
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane)
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
*4-Midwestgirl89*
6 - TwendeHaraka
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j.

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
19- Dressage10135
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
08- katieandduke
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby


October
01-morganshow11
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx
02- Magic
03 - Crackrider
03 - Whispering Meadows
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
31- RusticWildFire

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - amightytarzan5
17 - Erin
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood


----------



## Tiffany01

January
10- HorseLuvr
15-lacyloo
03 - Meggymoo
03- Moxie
19- WSArabians

February
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
17 - tawariel 
17-BackInTheSaddleAgain
17-G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
20- Larra98
23-Pheonix08

March
*15th-Cremello*
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie
22 - Delete
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
24- Wanderlust

June
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane)
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
*4-Midwestgirl89*
6 - TwendeHaraka
20-Tiffany01
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j.

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
19- Dressage10135
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
08- katieandduke
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby


October
01-morganshow11
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx
02- Magic
03 - Crackrider
03 - Whispering Meadows
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
31- RusticWildFire

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - amightytarzan5
17 - Erin
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood


----------



## Heybird

January
10- HorseLuvr
15-lacyloo
03 - Meggymoo
03- Moxie
19- WSArabians

February
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
17 - tawariel 
17-BackInTheSaddleAgain
17-G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
20- Larra98
23-Pheonix08

March
15th-Cremello
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie
22 - Delete
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
24- Wanderlust

June
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane)
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
4-Midwestgirl89
6 - TwendeHaraka
20-Tiffany01
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j.

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
19- Dressage10135
*22 - Heybird*
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
08- katieandduke
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby


October
01-morganshow11
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx
02- Magic
03 - Crackrider
03 - Whispering Meadows
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
31- RusticWildFire

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - amightytarzan5
17 - Erin
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood


----------



## ridingismylife2

January
10- HorseLuvr
15-lacyloo
03 - Meggymoo
03- Moxie
19- WSArabians

February
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
17 - tawariel 
17-BackInTheSaddleAgain
17-G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
20- Larra98
23-Pheonix08

March
15th-Cremello
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie
22 - Delete
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
24- Wanderlust

June
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane)
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
4-Midwestgirl89
6 - TwendeHaraka
20-Tiffany01
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j.

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
19- Dressage10135
22 - Heybird
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
08- katieandduke
*12- ridingismylife2*
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby


October
01-morganshow11
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx
02- Magic
03 - Crackrider
03 - Whispering Meadows
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
31- RusticWildFire

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - amightytarzan5
17 - Erin
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood


----------



## Gidji

January
10- HorseLuvr
15-lacyloo
03 - Meggymoo
03- Moxie
19- WSArabians

February
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
17 - tawariel 
17-BackInTheSaddleAgain
17-G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
20- Larra98
23-Pheonix08

March
15th-Cremello
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie
22 - Delete
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
24- Wanderlust

June
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane)
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
4-Midwestgirl89
6 - TwendeHaraka
20-Tiffany01
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j.

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
19- Dressage10135
22 - Heybird
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
08- katieandduke
*12- ridingismylife2*
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby


October
01-morganshow11
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx
02- Magic
03 - Crackrider
03 - Whispering Meadows
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
31- RusticWildFire

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - Gidji
14 - amightytarzan5
17 - Erin
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood


----------



## Villey

January
10- HorseLuvr
15-lacyloo
03 - Meggymoo
03- Moxie
19- WSArabians

February
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
17 - tawariel 
17-BackInTheSaddleAgain
17-G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
20- Larra98
23-Pheonix08

March
15th-Cremello
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie
22 - Delete
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
24- Wanderlust
*31- Villey
*
June
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane)
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
4-Midwestgirl89
6 - TwendeHaraka
20-Tiffany01
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j.

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
19- Dressage10135
22 - Heybird
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
08- katieandduke
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby


October
01-morganshow11
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx
02- Magic
03 - Crackrider
03 - Whispering Meadows
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
31- RusticWildFire

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - Gidji
14 - amightytarzan5
17 - Erin
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood


----------



## savvylover112

January
10- HorseLuvr
15-lacyloo
03 - Meggymoo
03- Moxie
19- WSArabians

February
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
17 - tawariel 
17-BackInTheSaddleAgain
17-G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
20- Larra98
23-Pheonix08

March
15th-Cremello
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie
22 - Delete
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane)
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
4-Midwestgirl89
6 - TwendeHaraka
20-Tiffany01
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j.

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
19- Dressage10135
22 - Heybird
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
08- katieandduke
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby


October
01-morganshow11
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx
02- Magic
03 - Crackrider
03 - Whispering Meadows
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - Gidji
14 - amightytarzan5
17 - Erin
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood


----------



## cheply

January
10- HorseLuvr
15-lacyloo
03 - Meggymoo
03- Moxie
19- WSArabians

February
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
17 - tawariel 
17-BackInTheSaddleAgain
17-G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
20- Larra98
23-Pheonix08

March
15th-Cremello
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie
22 - Delete
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane)
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
4-Midwestgirl89
6 - TwendeHaraka
20-Tiffany01
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j.

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
19- Dressage10135
22 - Heybird
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
08- katieandduke
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
17-Cheply
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby


October
01-morganshow11
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx
02- Magic
03 - Crackrider
03 - Whispering Meadows
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - Gidji
14 - amightytarzan5
17 - Erin
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood


----------



## welshpony15

January
10- HorseLuvr
15-lacyloo
03 - Meggymoo
03- Moxie
19- WSArabians

February
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
17 - tawariel 
17-BackInTheSaddleAgain
17-G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
20- Larra98
23-Pheonix08

March
15th-Cremello
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie
22 - Delete
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane)
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
4-Midwestgirl89
6 - TwendeHaraka
20-Tiffany01
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j.

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
19- Dressage10135
22 - Heybird
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
08- katieandduke
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
*15- welshpony15*
17-Cheply
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby


October
01-morganshow11
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx
02- Magic
03 - Crackrider
03 - Whispering Meadows
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - Gidji
14 - amightytarzan5
17 - Erin
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood


----------



## Nita

January
10- HorseLuvr
15-lacyloo
03 - Meggymoo
03- Moxie
19- WSArabians

February
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
17 - tawariel 
17-BackInTheSaddleAgain
17-G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
20- Larra98
23-Pheonix08

March
15th-Cremello
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie
22 - Delete
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane)
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
4-Midwestgirl89
6 - TwendeHaraka
20-Tiffany01
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j.

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
19- Dressage10135
22 - Heybird
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
08- katieandduke
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
*15- welshpony15*
17-Cheply
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby


October
01-morganshow11
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx
02- Magic
03 - Crackrider
03 - Whispering Meadows
05 - Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - Gidji
14 - amightytarzan5
17 - Erin
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

January 
03 - Meggymoo 

February 
11-Free_sprtd 
14 (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr! 

March 
16th - jazzy 
22 - Delete 

April 
1-Harlee Rides Horses 
2- Dumas'_Grrrl 
9-Brandon 
29-xoLivxo 

May 

June 
21-Tim 
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch) 

July 

August 
3 -Sissimut-icehestar 
8 - BluMagic 
*14 - PumpkinzMyBaby22*
15 - JustDressageIt 
31 -appylover31803 

September 
14- HaflingerHorse 

October 
02- Magic 
03 - Crackrider 
07- brittx6x6 
14- PoptartShop 


November 
13 - Buckaroo2010 
27 - Cheval! 

December 
1- TaMMa89 
12- Vidaloco 
17 - Nikelodeon79 
22 - Stepher 
25 - Kim_Angel


----------



## dashygirl

January
10- HorseLuvr
15-lacyloo
03 - Meggymoo
03- Moxie
19- WSArabians

February
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
17 - tawariel 
17-BackInTheSaddleAgain
17-G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
20- Larra98
23-Pheonix08

March
15th-Cremello
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie
22 - Delete
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane)
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
4-Midwestgirl89
6 - TwendeHaraka
12 - dashygirl
20-Tiffany01
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j.

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
19- Dressage10135
22 - Heybird
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
08- katieandduke
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17-Cheply
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby


October
01-morganshow11
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx
02- Magic
03 - Crackrider
03 - Whispering Meadows
05 - Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - Gidji
14 - amightytarzan5
17 - Erin
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood


----------



## arabchica

January
10- HorseLuvr
15-lacyloo
03 - Meggymoo
03- Moxie
19- WSArabians

February
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
17 - tawariel 
17-BackInTheSaddleAgain
17-G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
20- Larra98
23-Pheonix08

March
15th-Cremello
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie
22 - Delete
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane)
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
4-Midwestgirl89
6 - TwendeHaraka
12 - dashygirl
20-Tiffany01
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j.

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
19- Dressage10135
22 - Heybird
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
08- katieandduke
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17-Cheply
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby


October
01-morganshow11
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx
02- Magic
03 - Crackrider
03 - Whispering Meadows
05 - Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
12-arabchica 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - Gidji
14 - amightytarzan5
17 - Erin
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood


----------



## xAddictionx

January
10- HorseLuvr
15-lacyloo
03 - Meggymoo
03- Moxie
19- WSArabians

February
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
17 - tawariel 
17-BackInTheSaddleAgain
17-G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
20- Larra98
23-Pheonix08

March
15th-Cremello
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie
22 - Delete
26-xAddictionx
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane)
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
4-Midwestgirl89
6 - TwendeHaraka
12 - dashygirl
20-Tiffany01
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j.

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
19- Dressage10135
22 - Heybird
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
08- katieandduke
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17-Cheply
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby


October
01-morganshow11
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx
02- Magic
03 - Crackrider
03 - Whispering Meadows
05 - Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
12-arabchica 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - Gidji
14 - amightytarzan5
17 - Erin
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood


----------



## Sunny06

January
10- HorseLuvr
15-lacyloo
03 - Meggymoo
03- Moxie
19- WSArabians

February
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
17 - tawariel 
17-BackInTheSaddleAgain
17-G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
20- Larra98
23-Pheonix08

March
15th-Cremello
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie
22 - Delete
26-xAddictionx
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane)
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
4-Midwestgirl89
6 - TwendeHaraka
12 - dashygirl
20-Tiffany01
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j.

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
19- Dressage10135
22 - Heybird
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
08- katieandduke
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17-Cheply
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby


October
01-morganshow11
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx
02- Magic
03 - Crackrider
03 - Whispering Meadows
05 - Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
12-arabchica 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - Gidji
14 - amightytarzan5
17 - Erin
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
*16- Sunny06*
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood


----------



## Amba1027

January
10- HorseLuvr
15-lacyloo
03 - Meggymoo
03- Moxie
19- WSArabians

February
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
17 - tawariel 
17-BackInTheSaddleAgain
17-G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
20- Larra98
23-Pheonix08

March
15th-Cremello
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie
22 - Delete
26-xAddictionx
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane)
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
4-Midwestgirl89
6 - TwendeHaraka
12 - dashygirl
20-Tiffany01
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j.

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
19- Dressage10135
22 - Heybird
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
08- katieandduke
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17-Cheply
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby


October
01-morganshow11
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx
02- Magic
03 - Crackrider
03 - Whispering Meadows
05 - Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
12-arabchica 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
*27-Amba1027*
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - Gidji
14 - amightytarzan5
17 - Erin
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
16- Sunny06
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood


----------



## Sunny06

^ Mine didn't get on there... Does it matter?


----------



## Amba1027

Hmm. I don't know. It was probably because we posted at the same time so we copied the same list... I'll edit it and add your's on there.


----------



## 3neighs

Don't you worry, Sunny, I gotcha down. 

It is important, though, that everyone copy the LAST post before adding their birthday so nobody gets skipped.


----------



## Sunny06

Aw, thanks. Just makin' sure


----------



## redneckprincess70

January
10- HorseLuvr
15-lacyloo
03 - Meggymoo
03- Moxie
19- WSArabians

February
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
17 - tawariel 
17-BackInTheSaddleAgain
17-G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
20- Larra98
23-Pheonix08

March
15th-Cremello
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie
22 - Delete
26-xAddictionx
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane)
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
4-Midwestgirl89
6 - TwendeHaraka
12 - dashygirl
20-Tiffany01
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j.

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
19- Dressage10135
22 - Heybird
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
*07-redneckprincess70*
08- katieandduke
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17-Cheply
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby


October
01-morganshow11
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx
02- Magic
03 - Crackrider
03 - Whispering Meadows
05 - Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
12-arabchica 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
*27-Amba1027*
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - Gidji
14 - amightytarzan5
17 - Erin
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
16- Sunny06
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood


----------



## BaileeJJMommy

January
10- HorseLuvr
15-lacyloo
03 - Meggymoo
03- Moxie
19- WSArabians

February
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
17 - tawariel 
17-BackInTheSaddleAgain
17-G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
20- Larra98
23-Pheonix08

March
15th-Cremello
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie
22 - Delete
26-xAddictionx
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane)
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
4-Midwestgirl89
6 - TwendeHaraka
12 - dashygirl
20-Tiffany01
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j.

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
19- Dressage10135
22 - Heybird
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
07-redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17-Cheply
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby


October
01-morganshow11
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx
02- Magic
03 - Crackrider
03 - Whispering Meadows
05 - Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
12-arabchica 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24-Baileejjmommy
27-Amba1027
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - Gidji
14 - amightytarzan5
17 - Erin
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
16- Sunny06
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood


----------



## xLaurenOscarx

January
10- HorseLuvr
15-lacyloo
03 - Meggymoo
03- Moxie
19- WSArabians

February
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
17 - tawariel 
17-BackInTheSaddleAgain
17-G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
19-xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
23-Pheonix08

March
15th-Cremello
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie
22 - Delete
26-xAddictionx
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane)
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
4-Midwestgirl89
6 - TwendeHaraka
12 - dashygirl
20-Tiffany01
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j.

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
19- Dressage10135
22 - Heybird
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
07-redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17-Cheply
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby


October
01-morganshow11
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx
02- Magic
03 - Crackrider
03 - Whispering Meadows
05 - Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
12-arabchica 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24-Baileejjmommy
27-Amba1027
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - Gidji
14 - amightytarzan5
17 - Erin
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
16- Sunny06
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood


----------



## bubblegum

January
10- HorseLuvr
15-lacyloo
03 - Meggymoo
03- Moxie
19- WSArabians

February
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
17 - tawariel 
17-BackInTheSaddleAgain
17-G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
19-xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
23-Pheonix08

March
15th-Cremello
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie
22 - Delete
26-xAddictionx
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane)
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
4-Midwestgirl89
6 - TwendeHaraka
12 - dashygirl
20-Tiffany01
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j.

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
19- Dressage10135
22 - Heybird
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
07-redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17-Cheply, Bubblegum
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby


October
01-morganshow11
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx
02- Magic
03 - Crackrider
03 - Whispering Meadows
05 - Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
12-arabchica 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24-Baileejjmommy
27-Amba1027
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - Gidji
14 - amightytarzan5
17 - Erin
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
16- Sunny06
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood 
__________________


----------



## Honeysuga

January
10- HorseLuvr
15-lacyloo
03 - Meggymoo
03- Moxie
19- WSArabians

February
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
17 - tawariel 
17-BackInTheSaddleAgain
17-G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
19-xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
23-Pheonix08

March
15th-Cremello
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie
22 - Delete
26-xAddictionx
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
*2- Honeysuga*
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane)
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
4-Midwestgirl89
6 - TwendeHaraka
12 - dashygirl
20-Tiffany01
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j.

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
19- Dressage10135
22 - Heybird
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
07-redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17-Cheply, Bubblegum
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby


October
01-morganshow11
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx
02- Magic
03 - Crackrider
03 - Whispering Meadows
05 - Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
12-arabchica 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24-Baileejjmommy
27-Amba1027
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - Gidji
14 - amightytarzan5
17 - Erin
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
16- Sunny06
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood


----------



## luvmyqh

mine is aug.25 th


----------



## SmoothTrails

January
06- SmoothTrails
10- HorseLuvr
15-lacyloo
03 - Meggymoo
03- Moxie
19- WSArabians

February
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
17 - tawariel 
17-BackInTheSaddleAgain
17-G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
19-xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
23-Pheonix08

March
15th-Cremello
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie
22 - Delete
26-xAddictionx
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
*2- Honeysuga*
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane)
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
4-Midwestgirl89
6 - TwendeHaraka
12 - dashygirl
20-Tiffany01
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j.

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
19- Dressage10135
22 - Heybird
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
07-redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17-Cheply, Bubblegum
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby


October
01-morganshow11
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx
02- Magic
03 - Crackrider
03 - Whispering Meadows
05 - Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
12-arabchica 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24-Baileejjmommy
27-Amba1027
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - Gidji
14 - amightytarzan5
17 - Erin
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
16- Sunny06
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood


----------



## Becca93

January
06- SmoothTrails
10- HorseLuvr
15-lacyloo
03 - Meggymoo
03- Moxie
19- WSArabians

February
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
17 - tawariel 
17-BackInTheSaddleAgain
17-G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
19-xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
23-Pheonix08

March
15th-Cremello
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie
22 - Delete
26-xAddictionx
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
*2- Honeysuga*
16 - Becca93
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane)
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
4-Midwestgirl89
6 - TwendeHaraka
12 - dashygirl
20-Tiffany01
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j.

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
19- Dressage10135
22 - Heybird
25 - luvmyqh
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
07-redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17-Cheply, Bubblegum
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby


October
01-morganshow11
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx
02- Magic
03 - Crackrider
03 - Whispering Meadows
05 - Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
12-arabchica 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24-Baileejjmommy
27-Amba1027
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - Gidji
14 - amightytarzan5
17 - Erin
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
16- Sunny06
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood


----------



## PaintedHooves

January
06- SmoothTrails
10- HorseLuvr
15-lacyloo
03 - Meggymoo
03- Moxie
19- WSArabians

February
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
17 - tawariel 
17-BackInTheSaddleAgain
17-G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
19-xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
23-Pheonix08

March
15th-Cremello
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie
22 - Delete
26-xAddictionx
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
*2- Honeysuga*
16 - Becca93
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane)
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
4-Midwestgirl89
6 - TwendeHaraka
12 - dashygirl
20-Tiffany01
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j.

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
19- Dressage10135
22 - Heybird
25 - luvmyqh
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
07-redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17-Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby


October
01-morganshow11
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx
02- Magic
03 - Crackrider
03 - Whispering Meadows
05 - Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
12-arabchica 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24-Baileejjmommy
27-Amba1027
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - Gidji
14 - amightytarzan5
17 - Erin
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
16- Sunny06
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood


----------



## Kashmere

January
06- SmoothTrails
10- HorseLuvr
15-lacyloo
03 - Meggymoo
03- Moxie
19- WSArabians

February
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
17 - tawariel 
17-BackInTheSaddleAgain
17-G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
19-xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
23-Pheonix08

March
15th-Cremello
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie
22 - Delete
26-xAddictionx
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
*2- Honeysuga*
16 - Becca93
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane)
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
4-Midwestgirl89
6 - TwendeHaraka
12 - dashygirl
20-Tiffany01
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j.

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
4- Kashmere
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
19- Dressage10135
22 - Heybird
25 - luvmyqh
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
07-redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17-Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby


October
01-morganshow11
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx
02- Magic
03 - Crackrider
03 - Whispering Meadows
05 - Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
12-arabchica 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24-Baileejjmommy
27-Amba1027
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - Gidji
14 - amightytarzan5
17 - Erin
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
16- Sunny06
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood


----------



## midnightbright

January
06- SmoothTrails
10- HorseLuvr
15-lacyloo
03 - Meggymoo
03- Moxie
19- WSArabians

February
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
17 - tawariel 
17-BackInTheSaddleAgain
17-G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
19-xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
23-Pheonix08

March
1-midnightbright67
15th-Cremello
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie
22 - Delete
26-xAddictionx
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
*2- Honeysuga*
16 - Becca93
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane)
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
4-Midwestgirl89
6 - TwendeHaraka
12 - dashygirl
20-Tiffany01
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j.

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
4- Kashmere
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
19- Dressage10135
22 - Heybird
25 - luvmyqh
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
07-redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17-Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby


October
01-morganshow11
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx
02- Magic
03 - Crackrider
03 - Whispering Meadows
05 - Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
12-arabchica 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24-Baileejjmommy
27-Amba1027
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - Gidji
14 - amightytarzan5
17 - Erin
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
16- Sunny06
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood


----------



## jiblethead

January
06- SmoothTrails
10- HorseLuvr
15-lacyloo
03 - Meggymoo
03- Moxie
19- WSArabians

February
3- Ashley (jiblethead)
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
17 - tawariel
17-BackInTheSaddleAgain
17-G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
19-xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
23-Pheonix08

March
1-midnightbright67
15th-Cremello
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie
22 - Delete
26-xAddictionx
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
2- Honeysuga
16 - Becca93
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane)
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
4-Midwestgirl89
6 - TwendeHaraka
12 - dashygirl
20-Tiffany01
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j.

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
4- Kashmere
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
19- Dressage10135
22 - Heybird
25 - luvmyqh
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
07-redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17-Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby


October
01-morganshow11
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx
02- Magic
03 - Crackrider
03 - Whispering Meadows
05 - Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
12-arabchica
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24-Baileejjmommy
27-Amba1027
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - Gidji
14 - amightytarzan5
17 - Erin
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
16- Sunny06
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

January
06- SmoothTrails
10- HorseLuvr
15-lacyloo
03 - Meggymoo
03- Moxie
19- WSArabians

February
3- Ashley (jiblethead)
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
17 - tawariel
17-BackInTheSaddleAgain
17-G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
19-xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
23-Pheonix08

March
1-midnightbright67
15th-Cremello
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie
18th - ChingazMyBoy
22 - Delete
26-xAddictionx
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
2- Honeysuga
16 - Becca93
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane)
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
4-Midwestgirl89
6 - TwendeHaraka
12 - dashygirl
20-Tiffany01
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j.

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
4- Kashmere
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
19- Dressage10135
22 - Heybird
25 - luvmyqh
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
07-redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17-Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby


October
01-morganshow11
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx
02- Magic
03 - Crackrider
03 - Whispering Meadows
05 - Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
12-arabchica
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24-Baileejjmommy
27-Amba1027
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - Gidji
14 - amightytarzan5
17 - Erin
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
16- Sunny06
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood 
__________________

Its my birthday today


----------



## My Beau

January
06- SmoothTrails
10- HorseLuvr
15-lacyloo
03 - Meggymoo
03- Moxie
19- WSArabians

February
3- Ashley (jiblethead)
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
17 - tawariel
17-BackInTheSaddleAgain
17-G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
19-xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
23-Pheonix08

March
1-midnightbright67
15th-Cremello
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie
18th - ChingazMyBoy
22 - Delete
26-xAddictionx
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
2- Honeysuga
10- My Beau
16 - Becca93
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane)
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
4-Midwestgirl89
6 - TwendeHaraka
12 - dashygirl
20-Tiffany01
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j.

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
4- Kashmere
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
19- Dressage10135
22 - Heybird
25 - luvmyqh
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
07-redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17-Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby


October
01-morganshow11
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx
02- Magic
03 - Crackrider
03 - Whispering Meadows
05 - Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
12-arabchica
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24-Baileejjmommy
27-Amba1027
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - Gidji
14 - amightytarzan5
17 - Erin
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
16- Sunny06
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood


----------



## myhorsesonador

BTW today is sonador 5th b-day.  

January
06- SmoothTrails
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
15-lacyloo
03 - Meggymoo
03- Moxie
19- WSArabians

February
3- Ashley (jiblethead)
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
17 - tawariel
17-BackInTheSaddleAgain
17-G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
19-xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
23-Pheonix08

March
1-midnightbright67
15th-Cremello
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie
18th - ChingazMyBoy
22 - Delete
26-xAddictionx
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
2- Honeysuga
10- My Beau
16 - Becca93
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane)
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
4-Midwestgirl89
6 - TwendeHaraka
12 - dashygirl
20-Tiffany01
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j.

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
4- Kashmere
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
19- Dressage10135
22 - Heybird
25 - luvmyqh
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
07-redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17-Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby


October
01-morganshow11
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx
02- Magic
03 - Crackrider
03 - Whispering Meadows
05 - Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
12-arabchica
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24-Baileejjmommy
27-Amba1027
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - Gidji
14 - amightytarzan5
17 - Erin
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
16- Sunny06
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

January
06- SmoothTrails
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
15-lacyloo
03 - Meggymoo
03- Moxie
19- WSArabians

February
3- Ashley (jiblethead)
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
17 - tawariel
17-BackInTheSaddleAgain
17-G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
19-xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
23-Pheonix08

March
1-midnightbright67
15th-Cremello
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie
18th - ChingazMyBoy
22 - Delete
26-xAddictionx
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
2- Honeysuga
10- My Beau
16 - Becca93
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane)
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
4-Midwestgirl89
6 - TwendeHaraka
12 - dashygirl
20-Tiffany01
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j.

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
4- Kashmere
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
19- Dressage10135
22 - Heybird
23-EquestrianHollywood
25 - luvmyqh
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
07-redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17-Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby


October
01-morganshow11
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx
02- Magic
03 - Crackrider
03 - Whispering Meadows
05 - Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
12-arabchica
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24-Baileejjmommy
27-Amba1027
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - Gidji
14 - amightytarzan5
17 - Erin
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
16- Sunny06
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood


----------



## JumpsxGlory

January
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
15-lacyloo
19- WSArabians

February
3- Ashley (jiblethead)
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
17 - tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
19-xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
23-Pheonix08

March
1-midnightbright67
15th-Cremello
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
22 - Delete
26-xAddictionx
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
2- Honeysuga
10- My Beau
16 - Becca93
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane)
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
3- TB4life
4-Midwestgirl89
6 - TwendeHaraka
12 - dashygirl
20-Tiffany01
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j.

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
4- Kashmere
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
19- Dressage10135
22 - Heybird
23-EquestrianHollywood
25 - luvmyqh
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
07-redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17-Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby
21- JumpsxGlory  


October
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03 - Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05 - Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
12-arabchica
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24-Baileejjmommy
27-Amba1027
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - Gidji, amightytarzan5
17 - Erin
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
16- Sunny06
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood


----------



## ALottaTrot

January
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
15-lacyloo
19- WSArabians
31- ALottaTrot

February
3- Ashley (jiblethead)
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
17 - tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
19-xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
23-Pheonix08

March
1-midnightbright67
15th-Cremello
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
22 - Delete
26-xAddictionx
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
2- Honeysuga
10- My Beau
16 - Becca93
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane)
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
3- TB4life
4-Midwestgirl89
6 - TwendeHaraka
12 - dashygirl
20-Tiffany01
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j.

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
4- Kashmere
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
19- Dressage10135
22 - Heybird
23-EquestrianHollywood
25 - luvmyqh
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
07-redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17-Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby
21- JumpsxGlory 


October
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03 - Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05 - Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
12-arabchica
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24-Baileejjmommy
27-Amba1027
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - Gidji, amightytarzan5
17 - Erin
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
16- Sunny06
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood


----------



## Jake and Dai

January
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
15-lacyloo
19- WSArabians
31- ALottaTrot

February
3- Ashley (jiblethead)
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
17 - tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
19-xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
23-Pheonix08

March
1-midnightbright67
15th-Cremello
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
22 - Delete
26-xAddictionx
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
2- Honeysuga
10- My Beau
16 - Becca93
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane)
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
3- TB4life
4-Midwestgirl89
6 - TwendeHaraka
12 - dashygirl
20-Tiffany01
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j.

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
4- Kashmere
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
19- Dressage10135
22 - Heybird
23-EquestrianHollywood
25 - luvmyqh
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
07-redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17-Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby
21- JumpsxGlory 
24 - Jake and Dai :lol:


October
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03 - Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05 - Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
12-arabchica
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24-Baileejjmommy
27-Amba1027
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - Gidji, amightytarzan5
17 - Erin
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
16- Sunny06
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood


----------



## Lucara

January
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
15-lacyloo
19- WSArabians
31- ALottaTrot

February
3- Ashley (jiblethead)
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
17 - tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
19-xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
23-Pheonix08

March
1-midnightbright67
15th-Cremello
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
22 - Delete
26-xAddictionx
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
2- Honeysuga
10- My Beau
16 - Becca93
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara 
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane)
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
3- TB4life
4-Midwestgirl89
6 - TwendeHaraka
12 - dashygirl
20-Tiffany01
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j.

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
4- Kashmere
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
19- Dressage10135
22 - Heybird
23-EquestrianHollywood
25 - luvmyqh
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
07-redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17-Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby
21- JumpsxGlory 
24 - Jake and Dai :lol:


October
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03 - Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05 - Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
12-arabchica
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24-Baileejjmommy
27-Amba1027
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - Gidji, amightytarzan5
17 - Erin
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
16- Sunny06
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood
​


----------



## RedTree

January
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
15-lacyloo
19- WSArabians
31- ALottaTrot

February
3- Ashley (jiblethead)
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
16 - RedTree
17 - tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
19-xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
23-Pheonix08

March
1-midnightbright67
15th-Cremello
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
22 - Delete
26-xAddictionx
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
2- Honeysuga
10- My Beau
16 - Becca93
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane)
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
3- TB4life
4-Midwestgirl89
6 - TwendeHaraka
12 - dashygirl
20-Tiffany01
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j.

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
4- Kashmere
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
19- Dressage10135
22 - Heybird
23-EquestrianHollywood
25 - luvmyqh
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
07-redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17-Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby
21- JumpsxGlory 
24 - Jake and Dai :lol:


October
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03 - Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05 - Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
12-arabchica
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24-Baileejjmommy
27-Amba1027
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - Gidji, amightytarzan5
17 - Erin
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
16- Sunny06
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood 

​


----------



## speedy da fish

January
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
15-lacyloo
19- WSArabians
31- ALottaTrot

February
3- Ashley (jiblethead)
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
16 - RedTree
17 - tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
19-xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
20- speedy da fish
23-Pheonix08

March
1-midnightbright67
15th-Cremello
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
22 - Delete
26-xAddictionx
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
2- Honeysuga
10- My Beau
16 - Becca93
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane)
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
3- TB4life
4-Midwestgirl89
6 - TwendeHaraka
12 - dashygirl
20-Tiffany01
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j.

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
4- Kashmere
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
19- Dressage10135
22 - Heybird
23-EquestrianHollywood
25 - luvmyqh
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
07-redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17-Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby
21- JumpsxGlory 
24 - Jake and Dai 


October
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03 - Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05 - Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
12-arabchica
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24-Baileejjmommy
27-Amba1027
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - Gidji, amightytarzan5
17 - Erin
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
16- Sunny06
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood


----------



## EventersBabe

my birthday is sep 20


----------



## barrelracer892

January
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
15-lacyloo
19- WSArabians
31- ALottaTrot

February
3- Ashley (jiblethead)
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
16 - RedTree
17 - tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
19-xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
20- speedy da fish
23-Pheonix08

March
1-midnightbright67
15th-Cremello
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
22 - Delete
26-xAddictionx
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
2- Honeysuga
10- My Beau
16 - Becca93
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane)
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
3- TB4life
4-Midwestgirl89
6 - TwendeHaraka
12 - dashygirl
20-Tiffany01
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j.

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
4- Kashmere
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
18- barrelracer892
19- Dressage10135
22 - Heybird
23-EquestrianHollywood
25 - luvmyqh
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
07-redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17-Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby
21- JumpsxGlory 
24 - Jake and Dai 


October
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03 - Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05 - Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
12-arabchica
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24-Baileejjmommy
27-Amba1027
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - Gidji, amightytarzan5
17 - Erin
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
16- Sunny06
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood 

Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/general-off-topic-discussion/birthdays-13440/page14/#ixzz0rF3tyLt5
​


----------



## Benny

*Added your birthday, EventersBabe*
January
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
15-lacyloo
19- WSArabians
31- ALottaTrot

February
3- Ashley (jiblethead)
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
16 - RedTree
17 - tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
19-xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
20- speedy da fish
23-Pheonix08

March
1-midnightbright67
15th-Cremello
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
22 - Delete
26-xAddictionx
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
24- Benny
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
2- Honeysuga
10- My Beau
16 - Becca93
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane)
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
3- TB4life
4-Midwestgirl89
6 - TwendeHaraka
12 - dashygirl
20-Tiffany01
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j.

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
4- Kashmere
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
18- barrelracer892
19- Dressage10135
22 - Heybird
23-EquestrianHollywood
25 - luvmyqh
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
07-redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17-Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
 21- JumpsxGlory 
24 - Jake and Dai 


October
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03 - Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05 - Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
12-arabchica
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24-Baileejjmommy
27-Amba1027
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - Gidji, amightytarzan5
17 - Erin
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
16- Sunny06
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood 
​


----------



## TheRoughrider21

January
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
15-lacyloo
19- WSArabians
31- ALottaTrot

February
3- Ashley (jiblethead)
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
16 - RedTree
17 - tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
19-xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
20- speedy da fish
23-Pheonix08

March
1-midnightbright67
15th-Cremello
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
22 - Delete
26-xAddictionx
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
24- Benny
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
2- Honeysuga
10- My Beau
16 - Becca93
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane)
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
3- TB4life
4-Midwestgirl89
6 - TwendeHaraka
12 - dashygirl
20-Tiffany01
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j., TheRoughrider21

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
4- Kashmere
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
18- barrelracer892
19- Dressage10135
22 - Heybird
23-EquestrianHollywood
25 - luvmyqh
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
07-redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17-Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
21- JumpsxGlory 
24 - Jake and Dai 


October
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03 - Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05 - Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
12-arabchica
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24-Baileejjmommy
27-Amba1027
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - Gidji, amightytarzan5
17 - Erin
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
16- Sunny06
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood


----------



## Mickey4793

January
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
15-lacyloo
19- WSArabians
31- ALottaTrot

February
3- Ashley (jiblethead)
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
16 - RedTree
17 - tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
19-xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
20- speedy da fish
23-Pheonix08

March
1-midnightbright67
15th-Cremello
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
22 - Delete
26-xAddictionx
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
7- Mickey4793
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
24- Benny
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
2- Honeysuga
10- My Beau
16 - Becca93
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane)
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
3- TB4life
4-Midwestgirl89
6 - TwendeHaraka
12 - dashygirl
20-Tiffany01
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j., TheRoughrider21

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
4- Kashmere
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
18- barrelracer892
19- Dressage10135
22 - Heybird
23-EquestrianHollywood
25 - luvmyqh
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
07-redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17-Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
21- JumpsxGlory 
24 - Jake and Dai 


October
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03 - Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05 - Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
12-arabchica
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24-Baileejjmommy
27-Amba1027
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - Gidji, amightytarzan5
17 - Erin
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
16- Sunny06
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood 
​


----------



## wishingforahorse

January
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
15-lacyloo
19- WSArabians
31- ALottaTrot

February
3- Ashley (jiblethead)
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
16 - RedTree
17 - tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
19-xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
20- speedy da fish
23-Pheonix08

March
1-midnightbright67
15th-Cremello
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
22 - Delete
26-xAddictionx
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
7- Mickey4793
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
24- Benny
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
2- Honeysuga
10- My Beau
16 - Becca93
19- wishingforahorse
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane)
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
3- TB4life
4-Midwestgirl89
6 - TwendeHaraka
12 - dashygirl
20-Tiffany01
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j., TheRoughrider21

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
4- Kashmere
8 - BluMagic
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
18- barrelracer892
19- Dressage10135
22 - Heybird
23-EquestrianHollywood
25 - luvmyqh
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
07-redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17-Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
21- JumpsxGlory 
24 - Jake and Dai 


October
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03 - Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05 - Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
12-arabchica
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24-Baileejjmommy
27-Amba1027
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - Gidji, amightytarzan5
17 - Erin
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
16- Sunny06
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood


----------



## africanstardust

January
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
15-lacyloo
19- WSArabians
31- ALottaTrot

February
3- Ashley (jiblethead)
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
16 - RedTree
17 - tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
19-xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
20- speedy da fish
23-Pheonix08

March
1-midnightbright67
15th-Cremello
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
22 - Delete
26-xAddictionx
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
7- Mickey4793
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
24- Benny
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
2- Honeysuga
10- My Beau
16 - Becca93
19- wishingforahorse
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane)
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
3- TB4life
4-Midwestgirl89
6 - TwendeHaraka
12 - dashygirl
20-Tiffany01
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j., TheRoughrider21

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
4- Kashmere
8 - BluMagic
8 - africanstardust
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
18- barrelracer892
19- Dressage10135
22 - Heybird
23-EquestrianHollywood
25 - luvmyqh
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
07-redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17-Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
21- JumpsxGlory 
24 - Jake and Dai 


October
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03 - Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05 - Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
12-arabchica
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24-Baileejjmommy
27-Amba1027
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - Gidji, amightytarzan5
17 - Erin
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
16- Sunny06
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood 
http://www.horseforum.com/#ixzz0zam1tQmt​


----------



## JackofDiamonds

January
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
15-lacyloo
19- WSArabians
31- ALottaTrot

February
3- Ashley (jiblethead)
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
16 - RedTree
17 - tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
19-xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
20- speedy da fish
23-Pheonix08

March
1-midnightbright67
15th-Cremello
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
22 - Delete
26-xAddictionx
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
7- Mickey4793
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
24- Benny
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
2- Honeysuga
10- My Beau
16 - Becca93
19- wishingforahorse
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane)
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
3- TB4life
4-Midwestgirl89
5- JackofDiamonds
6 - TwendeHaraka
12 - dashygirl
20-Tiffany01
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j., TheRoughrider21

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
4- Kashmere
8 - BluMagic
8 - africanstardust
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
18- barrelracer892
19- Dressage10135
22 - Heybird
23-EquestrianHollywood
25 - luvmyqh
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
07-redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17-Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
21- JumpsxGlory 
24 - Jake and Dai 


October
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03 - Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05 - Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
12-arabchica
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24-Baileejjmommy
27-Amba1027
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - Gidji, amightytarzan5
17 - Erin
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
16- Sunny06
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood ​


----------



## Regan7312

January
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
15-lacyloo
19- WSArabians
31- ALottaTrot

February
3- Ashley (jiblethead)
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
16 - RedTree
17 - tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
19-xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
20- speedy da fish
23-Pheonix08

March
1-midnightbright67
15th-Cremello
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
22 - Delete
26-xAddictionx
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
7- Mickey4793
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
24- Benny
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
2- Honeysuga
10- My Beau
16 - Becca93
19- wishingforahorse
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane)
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
3- TB4life
4-Midwestgirl89
5- JackofDiamonds
6 - TwendeHaraka
12 - dashygirl
20-Tiffany01
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j., TheRoughrider21

August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
4- Kashmere
8 - BluMagic
8 - africanstardust
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
18- barrelracer892
19- Dressage10135
22 - Heybird
23-EquestrianHollywood
25 - luvmyqh
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
07-redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17-Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
21- JumpsxGlory 
24 - Jake and Dai 
28- Regan7312


October
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03 - Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05 - Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
12-arabchica
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24-Baileejjmommy
27-Amba1027
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - Gidji, amightytarzan5
17 - Erin
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
16- Sunny06
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood ​

Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/general-off-topic-discussion/birthdays-13440/page15/#ixzz0zbsg2VlS


----------



## MIEventer

My Birthday is April 17th.


----------



## TaMMa89

Added you, MIE. It's easier to keep on count when everybody is on the same list .

January
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
15-lacyloo
19- WSArabians
31- ALottaTrot

February
3- Ashley (jiblethead)
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
16 - RedTree
17 - tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
19-xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
20- speedy da fish
23-Pheonix08

March
1-midnightbright67
15th-Cremello
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
22 - Delete
26-xAddictionx
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
7- Mickey4793
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
17-MIEventer
24- Benny
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
2- Honeysuga
10- My Beau
16 - Becca93
19- wishingforahorse
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane)
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
3- TB4life
4-Midwestgirl89
5- JackofDiamonds
6 - TwendeHaraka
12 - dashygirl
20-Tiffany01
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j., TheRoughrider21


August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
4- Kashmere
8 - BluMagic
8 - africanstardust
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
18- barrelracer892
19- Dressage10135
22 - Heybird
23-EquestrianHollywood
25 - luvmyqh
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
07-redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17-Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
21- JumpsxGlory 
24 - Jake and Dai 
28- Regan7312


October
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03 - Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05 - Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
12-arabchica
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24-Baileejjmommy
27-Amba1027
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - Gidji, amightytarzan5
17 - Erin
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
16- Sunny06
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood


----------



## ShutUpJoe

January
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
15-lacyloo
19- WSArabians
31- ALottaTrot

February
3- Ashley (jiblethead)
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
12-ShutUpJoe
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
16 - RedTree
17 - tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
19-xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
20- speedy da fish
23-Pheonix08

March
1-midnightbright67
15th-Cremello
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
22 - Delete
26-xAddictionx
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
7- Mickey4793
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
17-MIEventer
24- Benny
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
2- Honeysuga
10- My Beau
16 - Becca93
19- wishingforahorse
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane)
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
3- TB4life
4-Midwestgirl89
5- JackofDiamonds
6 - TwendeHaraka
12 - dashygirl
20-Tiffany01
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j., TheRoughrider21


August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
4- Kashmere
8 - BluMagic
8 - africanstardust
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
18- barrelracer892
19- Dressage10135
22 - Heybird
23-EquestrianHollywood
25 - luvmyqh
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
07-redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17-Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
21- JumpsxGlory 
24 - Jake and Dai 
28- Regan7312


October
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03 - Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05 - Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
12-arabchica
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24-Baileejjmommy
27-Amba1027
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - Gidji, amightytarzan5
17 - Erin
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco
15- QuarterPony
16- Sunny06
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood


----------



## Elz7

feb 7th 1996- Elz7 lol


----------



## HorseChic

January
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
15-lacyloo
19- WSArabians
31- ALottaTrot

February
3- Ashley (jiblethead)
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
12-ShutUpJoe
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
16 - RedTree
17 - tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
19-xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
20- speedy da fish
23-Pheonix08

March
1-midnightbright67
15th-Cremello
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
22 - Delete
26-xAddictionx
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
7- Mickey4793
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
17-MIEventer
24- Benny
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
2- Honeysuga
10- My Beau
16 - Becca93
19- wishingforahorse
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane)
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
3- TB4life
4-Midwestgirl89
5- JackofDiamonds
6 - TwendeHaraka
12 - dashygirl
20-Tiffany01
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j., TheRoughrider21


August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
4- Kashmere
8 - BluMagic
8 - africanstardust
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
18- barrelracer892
19- Dressage10135
22 - Heybird
23-EquestrianHollywood
25 - luvmyqh
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
07-redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17-Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
21- JumpsxGlory 
24 - Jake and Dai 
28- Regan7312


October
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03 - Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05 - Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
12-arabchica
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24-Baileejjmommy
27-Amba1027
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - Gidji, amightytarzan5
17 - Erin
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco, HorseChic
15- QuarterPony
16- Sunny06
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood


​


----------



## Tyler

January
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
15-lacyloo
19- WSArabians
31- ALottaTrot

February
3- Ashley (jiblethead)
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
12-ShutUpJoe
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
16 - RedTree
17 - tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
19-xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
20- speedy da fish
23-Pheonix08

March
1-midnightbright67
15th-Cremello
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
22 - Delete
26-xAddictionx
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
7- Mickey4793
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
17-MIEventer
24- Benny
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
2- Honeysuga
10- My Beau
16 - Becca93
19- wishingforahorse
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane)
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
3- TB4life
4-Midwestgirl89
5- JackofDiamonds
6 - TwendeHaraka
12 - dashygirl
20-Tiffany01
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j., TheRoughrider21


August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
4- Kashmere
8 - BluMagic
8 - africanstardust
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
18- barrelracer892
19- Dressage10135
22 - Heybird
23-EquestrianHollywood
25 - luvmyqh
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
07-redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17-Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
21- JumpsxGlory 
24 - Jake and Dai 
28- Regan7312


October
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03 - Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05 - Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
11 - Tyler
12-arabchica
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24-Baileejjmommy
27-Amba1027
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - Gidji, amightytarzan5
17 - Erin
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco, HorseChic
15- QuarterPony
16- Sunny06
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood


​


----------



## PaintedFury

January
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
15-lacyloo
18 - PaintedFury
19- WSArabians
31- ALottaTrot

February
3- Ashley (jiblethead)
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
12-ShutUpJoe
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
16 - RedTree
17 - tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
19-xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
20- speedy da fish
23-Pheonix08

March
1-midnightbright67
15th-Cremello
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
22 - Delete
26-xAddictionx
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
7- Mickey4793
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
17-MIEventer
24- Benny
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
2- Honeysuga
10- My Beau
16 - Becca93
19- wishingforahorse
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane)
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
3- TB4life
4-Midwestgirl89
5- JackofDiamonds
6 - TwendeHaraka
12 - dashygirl
20-Tiffany01
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j., TheRoughrider21


August
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
4- Kashmere
8 - BluMagic
8 - africanstardust
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
18- barrelracer892
19- Dressage10135
22 - Heybird
23-EquestrianHollywood
25 - luvmyqh
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
07-redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17-Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
21- JumpsxGlory 
24 - Jake and Dai 
28- Regan7312


October
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03 - Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05 - Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
11 - Tyler
12-arabchica
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24-Baileejjmommy
27-Amba1027
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - Gidji, amightytarzan5
17 - Erin
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco, HorseChic
15- QuarterPony
16- Sunny06
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood


----------



## PintoTess

January 
03 - Meggymoo 
04- PintoTess

February 
11-Free_sprtd 
14 (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr! 

March 
16th - jazzy 
22 - Delete 

April 
1-Harlee Rides Horses 
2- Dumas'_Grrrl 
9-Brandon 
29-xoLivxo 

May 

June 
21-Tim 
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch) 

July 

August 
01- TESS!!!
3 -Sissimut-icehestar 
8 - BluMagic 
15 - JustDressageIt 
31 -appylover31803 

September 
14- HaflingerHorse 

October 
02- Magic 
03 - Crackrider 
07- brittx6x6 
14- PoptartShop 


November 
13 - Buckaroo2010 
27 - Cheval! 

December 
1- TaMMa89 
12- Vidaloco 
17 - Nikelodeon79 
22 - Stepher 
25 - Kim_Angel


----------



## HorseChic

PintoTess said:


> January
> 03 - Meggymoo
> 04- PintoTess
> 
> February
> 11-Free_sprtd
> 14 (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
> 
> March
> 16th - jazzy
> 22 - Delete
> 
> April
> 1-Harlee Rides Horses
> 2- Dumas'_Grrrl
> 9-Brandon
> 29-xoLivxo
> 
> May
> 
> June
> 21-Tim
> 22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
> 
> July
> 
> August
> 01- TESS!!!
> 3 -Sissimut-icehestar
> 8 - BluMagic
> 15 - JustDressageIt
> 31 -appylover31803
> 
> September
> 14- HaflingerHorse
> 
> October
> 02- Magic
> 03 - Crackrider
> 07- brittx6x6
> 14- PoptartShop
> 
> 
> November
> 13 - Buckaroo2010
> 27 - Cheval!
> 
> December
> 1- TaMMa89
> 12- Vidaloco, HorseChic
> 17 - Nikelodeon79
> 22 - Stepher
> 25 - Kim_Angel


You left me out! :-o Im the 12th of Decemberrr :-| I added it in for you


----------



## LoveStory10

January 
03 - Meggymoo 
04- PintoTess

February 
11-Free_sprtd 
14 (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr! 

March 
16th - jazzy 
22 - Delete 

April 
1-Harlee Rides Horses 
2- Dumas'_Grrrl 
9-Brandon 
29-xoLivxo 

May 
18 - LoveStory10

June 
21-Tim 
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch) 

July 

August 
01- TESS!!!
3 -Sissimut-icehestar 
8 - BluMagic 
15 - JustDressageIt 
31 -appylover31803 

September 
14- HaflingerHorse 

October 
02- Magic 
03 - Crackrider 
07- brittx6x6 
14- PoptartShop 


November 
13 - Buckaroo2010 
27 - Cheval! 

December 
1- TaMMa89 
12- Vidaloco 
17 - Nikelodeon79 
22 - Stepher 
25 - Kim_Angel 

Added Myself  May 18th


----------



## TaMMa89

Hmm... there's something wrong with that list now? Seems that the latest list has left many of names in the earlier lists out.


----------



## TaMMa89

Added Elz7, LoveStory, HorseChic and PintoTess in the longer list. Hope it's ok now.

January
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
15-lacyloo
18-PaintedFury
19- WSArabians
31- ALottaTrot

February
3- Ashley (jiblethead)
7- Elz7
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
12-ShutUpJoe
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
16 - RedTree
17 - tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
19-xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
20- speedy da fish
23-Pheonix08

March
1-midnightbright67
15th-Cremello
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
22 - Delete
26-xAddictionx
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
7- Mickey4793
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
17-MIEventer
24- Benny
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
2- Honeysuga
10- My Beau
16 - Becca93
18 - LoveStory
19- wishingforahorse
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane)
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
3- TB4life
4-Midwestgirl89
5- JackofDiamonds
6 - TwendeHaraka
12 - dashygirl
20-Tiffany01
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j., TheRoughrider21


August
1 - TESS!!!
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
4- Kashmere
8 - BluMagic
8 - africanstardust
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
18- barrelracer892
19- Dressage10135
22 - Heybird
23-EquestrianHollywood
25 - luvmyqh
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
07-redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17-Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
21- JumpsxGlory 
24 - Jake and Dai 
28- Regan7312


October
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03 - Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05 - Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
11 - Tyler
12-arabchica
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24-Baileejjmommy
27-Amba1027
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - Gidji, amightytarzan5
17 - Erin
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco, HorseChic
15- QuarterPony
16- Sunny06
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood


​

It's nice to update this on my own birthday :wink:.


----------



## LoveStory10

Happy Birthday! ^^


----------



## charlicata

Mine is Nov 16. Can I be added?


----------



## TaMMa89

Added.

January
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
15-lacyloo
18-PaintedFury
19- WSArabians
31- ALottaTrot

February
3- Ashley (jiblethead)
7- Elz7
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
12-ShutUpJoe
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
16 - RedTree
17 - tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
19-xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
20- speedy da fish
23-Pheonix08

March
1-midnightbright67
15th-Cremello
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
22 - Delete
26-xAddictionx
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
7- Mickey4793
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
17-MIEventer
24- Benny
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
2- Honeysuga
10- My Beau
16 - Becca93
18 - LoveStory
19- wishingforahorse
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane)
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
3- TB4life
4-Midwestgirl89
5- JackofDiamonds
6 - TwendeHaraka
12 - dashygirl
20-Tiffany01
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j., TheRoughrider21


August
1 - TESS!!!
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
4- Kashmere
8 - BluMagic
8 - africanstardust
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
18- barrelracer892
19- Dressage10135
22 - Heybird
23-EquestrianHollywood
25 - luvmyqh
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
07-redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17-Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
21- JumpsxGlory 
24 - Jake and Dai 
28- Regan7312


October
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03 - Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05 - Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
11 - Tyler
12-arabchica
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24-Baileejjmommy
27-Amba1027
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - Gidji, amightytarzan5
16 - Charlicata
17 - Erin
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco, HorseChic
15- QuarterPony
16- Sunny06
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood
​


----------



## EmilyandNikki

TaMMa89 said:


> Added.
> 
> January
> 03- Meggymoo, Moxie
> 06- SmoothTrails
> 09- myhorsesonador
> 10- HorseLuvr
> 15-lacyloo
> 18-PaintedFury
> 19- WSArabians
> 31- ALottaTrot
> 
> February
> 3- Ashley (jiblethead)
> 7- Elz7
> 9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
> 11-Free_sprtd
> 12-ShutUpJoe
> 14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
> 16 - RedTree
> 17 - tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom
> 19-Brittney(omgpink)
> 19-xLaurenOscarx
> 20- Larra98
> 20- speedy da fish
> 23-Pheonix08
> 
> March
> 1-midnightbright67
> 15th-Cremello
> 16th - jazzy
> 18-Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
> 22 - Delete
> 26-xAddictionx
> 29 - Apollo
> 
> April
> 1-Harlee Rides Horses
> 2- Dumas'_Grrrl
> 7- Mickey4793
> 9-Brandon, Winter Filly
> 11 - Jillyann
> 12-Walkamile
> 13-Dixiespaintednova.
> 14-Close2prfct
> 17-MIEventer
> 24- Benny
> 29-xoLivxo
> 30-kershkova
> 
> May
> 2- Honeysuga
> 10- My Beau
> 16 - Becca93
> 18 - LoveStory
> 19- wishingforahorse
> 24- Wanderlust
> 31- Villey
> 
> June
> 03- SDS
> 9-Bedouin
> 11- GeminiJumper
> 12- Angel_Leaguer
> 13- Lucara
> 21-Tim
> 22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
> 23- Tegan (country_girl)
> 25- Lyne (I Love Lane)
> 27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
> 29 - 3neighs
> 
> July
> 1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
> 3- TB4life
> 4-Midwestgirl89
> 5- JackofDiamonds
> 6 - TwendeHaraka
> 12 - dashygirl
> 20-Tiffany01
> 23 shmurmer4
> 25 - A.j., TheRoughrider21
> 
> 
> August
> 1 - TESS!!!
> 3 -Sissimut-icehestar
> 4- Kashmere
> 8 - BluMagic
> 8 - africanstardust
> 15 - JustDressageIt
> 16 - Solon
> 18- barrelracer892
> 19- Dressage10135
> 22 - Heybird
> 23-EquestrianHollywood
> 25 - luvmyqh
> 26 -geewillikers
> 28- eventerdrew
> 30 - dame_wolf
> 31 -appylover31803, Stilton
> 
> September
> 07-redneckprincess70
> 08- katieandduke
> 12- ridingismylife2
> 14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
> 15- welshpony15
> 17-Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
> 20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
> 21- JumpsxGlory
> 24 - Jake and Dai
> 28- Regan7312
> 
> 
> October
> 01 - xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
> 02- Magicr
> 03 - Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
> 05 - Nita
> 07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
> 11 - Tyler
> 12-arabchica
> 14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
> 18- Spyder
> 21- Shona&Fizzi
> 24-Baileejjmommy
> 27-Amba1027
> 31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112
> 
> November
> 04- mell
> 05-Rach
> 6 - Equus_girl
> 07 - iridehorses
> 13 - Buckaroo2010
> 14 - Gidji, amightytarzan5
> 16 - Charlicata
> 17 - Erin
> 27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2
> 
> December
> 1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
> 4-EmilyandNikki
> 7- Jehanzeb
> 9- LadyDreamer
> 12- Vidaloco, HorseChic
> 15- QuarterPony
> 16- Sunny06
> 17 - Nikelodeon79
> 17- Kansas_Twister
> 22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
> 24 - moomoo
> 25 - Kim_Angel
> 28 - whitetrashwarmblood
> ​


Just edited my b-day onto the list! It was Dec.4th


----------



## Hrsegirl

Mine is January 11. Can I be added?


----------



## Tymer

Mine is June 25th. Can I be added?


----------



## TaMMa89

January
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
11- Hrsegirl
15-lacyloo
18-PaintedFury
19- WSArabians
31- ALottaTrot

February
3- Ashley (jiblethead)
7- Elz7
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
12-ShutUpJoe
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
16 - RedTree
17 - tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
19-xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
20- speedy da fish
23-Pheonix08

March
1-midnightbright67
15th-Cremello
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
22 - Delete
26-xAddictionx
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
7- Mickey4793
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
17-MIEventer
24- Benny
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
2- Honeysuga
10- My Beau
16 - Becca93
18 - LoveStory
19- wishingforahorse
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane), Tymer
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
3- TB4life
4-Midwestgirl89
5- JackofDiamonds
6 - TwendeHaraka
12 - dashygirl
20-Tiffany01
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j., TheRoughrider21


August
1 - TESS!!!
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
4- Kashmere
8 - BluMagic
8 - africanstardust
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
18- barrelracer892
19- Dressage10135
22 - Heybird
23-EquestrianHollywood
25 - luvmyqh
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
07-redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17-Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
21- JumpsxGlory 
24 - Jake and Dai 
28- Regan7312


October
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03 - Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05 - Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
11 - Tyler
12-arabchica
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24-Baileejjmommy
27-Amba1027
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - Gidji, amightytarzan5
16 - Charlicata
17 - Erin
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
4-EmilyandNikki
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
12- Vidaloco, HorseChic
15- QuarterPony
16- Sunny06
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood


----------



## Kayty

Mine's today  Dec 11


----------



## TaMMa89

January
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
11- Hrsegirl
15-lacyloo
18-PaintedFury
19- WSArabians
31- ALottaTrot

February
3- Ashley (jiblethead)
7- Elz7
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
12-ShutUpJoe
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
16 - RedTree
17 - tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
19-xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
20- speedy da fish
23-Pheonix08

March
1-midnightbright67
15th-Cremello
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
22 - Delete
26-xAddictionx
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
7- Mickey4793
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
17-MIEventer
24- Benny
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
2- Honeysuga
10- My Beau
16 - Becca93
18 - LoveStory
19- wishingforahorse
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane), Tymer
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
3- TB4life
4-Midwestgirl89
5- JackofDiamonds
6 - TwendeHaraka
12 - dashygirl
20-Tiffany01
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j., TheRoughrider21


August
1 - TESS!!!
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
4- Kashmere
8 - BluMagic
8 - africanstardust
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
18- barrelracer892
19- Dressage10135
22 - Heybird
23-EquestrianHollywood
25 - luvmyqh
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
07-redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17-Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
21- JumpsxGlory 
24 - Jake and Dai 
28- Regan7312


October
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03 - Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05 - Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
11 - Tyler
12-arabchica
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24-Baileejjmommy
27-Amba1027
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - Gidji, amightytarzan5
16 - Charlicata
17 - Erin
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
4-EmilyandNikki
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
11- Kayty
12- Vidaloco, HorseChic
15- QuarterPony
16- Sunny06
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood


----------



## equiniphile

Can you add me for may 5?


----------



## mistygirl

mine is january 17th


----------



## HowClever

TaMMa89 said:


> January
> 03- Meggymoo, Moxie
> 06- SmoothTrails
> 09- myhorsesonador
> 10- HorseLuvr
> 11- Hrsegirl
> 15-lacyloo
> 18-PaintedFury
> 19- WSArabians
> 31- ALottaTrot
> 
> February
> 3- Ashley (jiblethead)
> 7- Elz7
> 9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
> 11-Free_sprtd
> 12-ShutUpJoe
> 14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
> 16 - RedTree
> 17 - tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom
> 19-Brittney(omgpink)
> 19-xLaurenOscarx
> 20- Larra98
> 20- speedy da fish
> 23-Pheonix08
> 
> March
> 1-midnightbright67
> 15th-Cremello
> 16th - jazzy
> 18-Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
> 22 - Delete
> 26-xAddictionx
> 29 - Apollo
> 
> April
> 1-Harlee Rides Horses
> 2- Dumas'_Grrrl
> 7- Mickey4793
> 9-Brandon, Winter Filly
> 11 - Jillyann
> 12-Walkamile
> 13-Dixiespaintednova.
> 14-Close2prfct
> 17-MIEventer
> 24- Benny
> 29-xoLivxo
> 30-kershkova
> 
> May
> 2- Honeysuga
> 10- My Beau
> 16 - Becca93
> 18 - LoveStory
> 19- wishingforahorse
> 24- Wanderlust
> 31- Villey
> 
> June
> 03- SDS
> 9-Bedouin
> 11- GeminiJumper
> 12- Angel_Leaguer
> 13- Lucara
> 21-Tim
> 22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
> 23- Tegan (country_girl)
> 25- Lyne (I Love Lane), Tymer
> 27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
> 29 - 3neighs
> 
> July
> 1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
> 3- TB4life
> 4-Midwestgirl89
> 5- JackofDiamonds
> 6 - TwendeHaraka
> 12 - dashygirl
> 20-Tiffany01
> 23 shmurmer4
> 25 - A.j., TheRoughrider21
> 
> 
> August
> 1 - TESS!!!
> 3 -Sissimut-icehestar
> 4- Kashmere
> 8 - BluMagic
> 8 - africanstardust
> 15 - JustDressageIt
> 16 - Solon
> 18- barrelracer892
> 19- Dressage10135
> 22 - Heybird
> 23-EquestrianHollywood
> 25 - luvmyqh
> 26 -geewillikers
> 28- eventerdrew
> 30 - dame_wolf
> 31 -appylover31803, Stilton
> 
> September
> 07-redneckprincess70
> 08- katieandduke
> 12- ridingismylife2
> 14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
> 15- welshpony15
> 17-Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
> 20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
> 21- JumpsxGlory
> 24 - Jake and Dai
> 28- Regan7312
> 
> 
> October
> 01 - xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
> 02- Magicr
> 03 - Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
> 05 - Nita
> 07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
> 11 - Tyler
> 12-arabchica
> 14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
> 18- Spyder
> 21- Shona&Fizzi
> 24-Baileejjmommy
> 27-Amba1027, HowClever
> 31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112
> 
> November
> 04- mell
> 05-Rach
> 6 - Equus_girl
> 07 - iridehorses
> 13 - Buckaroo2010
> 14 - Gidji, amightytarzan5
> 16 - Charlicata
> 17 - Erin
> 27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2
> 
> December
> 1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
> 4-EmilyandNikki
> 7- Jehanzeb
> 9- LadyDreamer
> 11- Kayty
> 12- Vidaloco, HorseChic
> 15- QuarterPony
> 16- Sunny06
> 17 - Nikelodeon79
> 17- Kansas_Twister
> 22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
> 24 - moomoo
> 25 - Kim_Angel
> 28 - whitetrashwarmblood


just added myself


----------



## peppyrox

January
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
11- Hrsegirl
15-lacyloo
18-PaintedFury
19- WSArabians
31- ALottaTrot

February
3- Ashley (jiblethead)
7- Elz7
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
12-ShutUpJoe
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
15-Peppyrox
16 - RedTree
17 - tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
19-xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
20- speedy da fish
23-Pheonix08

March
1-midnightbright67
15th-Cremello
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
22 - Delete
26-xAddictionx
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
7- Mickey4793
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
17-MIEventer
24- Benny
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
2- Honeysuga
10- My Beau
16 - Becca93
18 - LoveStory
19- wishingforahorse
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane), Tymer
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
3- TB4life
4-Midwestgirl89
5- JackofDiamonds
6 - TwendeHaraka
12 - dashygirl
20-Tiffany01
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j., TheRoughrider21


August
1 - TESS!!!
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
4- Kashmere
8 - BluMagic
8 - africanstardust
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
18- barrelracer892
19- Dressage10135
22 - Heybird
23-EquestrianHollywood
25 - luvmyqh
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
07-redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17-Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
21- JumpsxGlory 
24 - Jake and Dai 
28- Regan7312


October
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03 - Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05 - Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
11 - Tyler
12-arabchica
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24-Baileejjmommy
27-Amba1027, HowClever
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - Gidji, amightytarzan5
16 - Charlicata
17 - Erin
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
4-EmilyandNikki
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
11- Kayty
12- Vidaloco, HorseChic
15- QuarterPony
16- Sunny06
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood
Great Idea!! I just added myself  lol
​


----------



## Poseidon

January
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
11- Hrsegirl
15-lacyloo
18-PaintedFury
19- WSArabians
31- ALottaTrot

February
3- Ashley (jiblethead)
7- Elz7
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
12-ShutUpJoe
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
15-Peppyrox
16 - RedTree
17 - tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
19-xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
20- speedy da fish
23-Pheonix08

March
1-midnightbright67
15th-Cremello
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
22 - Delete
26-xAddictionx
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
7- Mickey4793
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
17-MIEventer
24- Benny
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
2- Honeysuga
10- My Beau
16 - Becca93
18 - LoveStory
19- wishingforahorse
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
02- Poseidon
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane), Tymer
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
3- TB4life
4-Midwestgirl89
5- JackofDiamonds
6 - TwendeHaraka
12 - dashygirl
20-Tiffany01
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j., TheRoughrider21


August
1 - TESS!!!
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
4- Kashmere
8 - BluMagic
8 - africanstardust
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
18- barrelracer892
19- Dressage10135
22 - Heybird
23-EquestrianHollywood
25 - luvmyqh
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
07-redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17-Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
21- JumpsxGlory 
24 - Jake and Dai 
28- Regan7312


October
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03 - Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05 - Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
11 - Tyler
12-arabchica
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24-Baileejjmommy
27-Amba1027, HowClever
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - Gidji, amightytarzan5
16 - Charlicata
17 - Erin
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
4-EmilyandNikki
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
11- Kayty
12- Vidaloco, HorseChic
15- QuarterPony
16- Sunny06
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood[/COLOR]
​
Added myself!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Poseidon said:


> January
> 03- Meggymoo, Moxie
> 06- SmoothTrails
> 09- myhorsesonador
> 10- HorseLuvr
> 11- Hrsegirl
> 15-lacyloo
> 18-PaintedFury
> 19- WSArabians
> 31- ALottaTrot
> 
> February
> 3- Ashley (jiblethead)
> 7- Elz7
> 9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
> 11-Free_sprtd
> 12-ShutUpJoe
> 14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
> 15-Peppyrox
> 16 - RedTree
> 17 - tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom
> 19-Brittney(omgpink)
> 19-xLaurenOscarx
> 20- Larra98
> 20- speedy da fish
> 23-Pheonix08
> 28-hoofprints in the sand
> 
> March
> 1-midnightbright67
> 15th-Cremello
> 16th - jazzy
> 18-Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
> 22 - Delete
> 26-xAddictionx
> 29 - Apollo
> 
> April
> 1-Harlee Rides Horses
> 2- Dumas'_Grrrl
> 7- Mickey4793
> 9-Brandon, Winter Filly
> 11 - Jillyann
> 12-Walkamile
> 13-Dixiespaintednova.
> 14-Close2prfct
> 17-MIEventer
> 24- Benny
> 29-xoLivxo
> 30-kershkova
> 
> May
> 2- Honeysuga
> 10- My Beau
> 16 - Becca93
> 18 - LoveStory
> 19- wishingforahorse
> 24- Wanderlust
> 31- Villey
> 
> June
> 02- Poseidon
> 03- SDS
> 9-Bedouin
> 11- GeminiJumper
> 12- Angel_Leaguer
> 13- Lucara
> 21-Tim
> 22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
> 23- Tegan (country_girl)
> 25- Lyne (I Love Lane), Tymer
> 27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
> 29 - 3neighs
> 
> July
> 1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
> 3- TB4life
> 4-Midwestgirl89
> 5- JackofDiamonds
> 6 - TwendeHaraka
> 12 - dashygirl
> 20-Tiffany01
> 23 shmurmer4
> 25 - A.j., TheRoughrider21
> 
> 
> August
> 1 - TESS!!!
> 3 -Sissimut-icehestar
> 4- Kashmere
> 8 - BluMagic
> 8 - africanstardust
> 15 - JustDressageIt
> 16 - Solon
> 18- barrelracer892
> 19- Dressage10135
> 22 - Heybird
> 23-EquestrianHollywood
> 25 - luvmyqh
> 26 -geewillikers
> 28- eventerdrew
> 30 - dame_wolf
> 31 -appylover31803, Stilton
> 
> September
> 07-redneckprincess70
> 08- katieandduke
> 12- ridingismylife2
> 14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
> 15- welshpony15
> 17-Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
> 20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
> 21- JumpsxGlory
> 24 - Jake and Dai
> 28- Regan7312
> 
> 
> October
> 01 - xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
> 02- Magicr
> 03 - Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
> 05 - Nita
> 07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
> 11 - Tyler
> 12-arabchica
> 14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
> 18- Spyder
> 21- Shona&Fizzi
> 24-Baileejjmommy
> 27-Amba1027, HowClever
> 31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112
> 
> November
> 04- mell
> 05-Rach
> 6 - Equus_girl
> 07 - iridehorses
> 13 - Buckaroo2010
> 14 - Gidji, amightytarzan5
> 16 - Charlicata
> 17 - Erin
> 27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2
> 
> December
> 1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
> 4-EmilyandNikki
> 7- Jehanzeb
> 9- LadyDreamer
> 11- Kayty
> 12- Vidaloco, HorseChic
> 15- QuarterPony
> 16- Sunny06
> 17 - Nikelodeon79
> 17- Kansas_Twister
> 22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
> 24 - moomoo
> 25 - Kim_Angel
> 28 - whitetrashwarmblood[/COLOR]
> ​


No one had "taken" my day yet... Feb. 28th baby! Where are my fellow Leap Year babies? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

And Happy Birthday today Gingerrrrr! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SMCLeenie

January
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
11- Hrsegirl
15-lacyloo
18-PaintedFury
19- WSArabians
31- ALottaTrot

February
3- Ashley (jiblethead)
7- Elz7
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
12-ShutUpJoe
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
15-Peppyrox
16 - RedTree
17 - tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
19-xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
20- speedy da fish
23-Pheonix08
28-hoofprints in the sand

March
1-midnightbright67
15th-Cremello
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
22 - Delete
26-xAddictionx
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
7- Mickey4793
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
17-MIEventer
24- Benny
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
2- Honeysuga
10- My Beau
16 - Becca93
18 - LoveStory
19- wishingforahorse
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
02- Poseidon
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane), Tymer
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
3- TB4life
4-Midwestgirl89
5- JackofDiamonds
6 - TwendeHaraka
12 - dashygirl
20-Tiffany01
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j., TheRoughrider21


August
1 - TESS!!!
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
4- Kashmere
8 - BluMagic
8 - africanstardust
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
18- barrelracer892
19- Dressage10135
22 - Heybird
23-EquestrianHollywood
25 - luvmyqh
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
07-redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17-Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
21- JumpsxGlory 
24 - Jake and Dai 
28- Regan7312


October
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03 - Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05 - Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
11 - Tyler
12-arabchica
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24-Baileejjmommy
27-Amba1027, HowClever
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - Gidji, amightytarzan5
16 - Charlicata
17 - Erin
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
4-EmilyandNikki
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
11- Kayty
12- Vidaloco, HorseChic
15- QuarterPony
16- Sunny06
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood[/COLOR]
30- SMCLeenie


----------



## aspin231

January
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
11- Hrsegirl
15-lacyloo
18-PaintedFury
19- WSArabians
31- ALottaTrot

February
3- Ashley (jiblethead)
7- Elz7
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
12-ShutUpJoe
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
15-Peppyrox
16 - RedTree
17 - tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
19-xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
20- speedy da fish
23-Pheonix08
28-hoofprints in the sand

March
1-midnightbright67
15th-Cremello
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
20- aspin231
22 - Delete
26-xAddictionx
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
7- Mickey4793
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
17-MIEventer
24- Benny
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
2- Honeysuga
10- My Beau
16 - Becca93
18 - LoveStory
19- wishingforahorse
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
02- Poseidon
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane), Tymer
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
3- TB4life
4-Midwestgirl89
5- JackofDiamonds
6 - TwendeHaraka
12 - dashygirl
20-Tiffany01
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j., TheRoughrider21


August
1 - TESS!!!
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
4- Kashmere
8 - BluMagic
8 - africanstardust
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
18- barrelracer892
19- Dressage10135
22 - Heybird
23-EquestrianHollywood
25 - luvmyqh
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
07-redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17-Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
21- JumpsxGlory 
24 - Jake and Dai 
28- Regan7312


October
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03 - Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05 - Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
11 - Tyler
12-arabchica
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24-Baileejjmommy
27-Amba1027, HowClever
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - Gidji, amightytarzan5
16 - Charlicata
17 - Erin
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
4-EmilyandNikki
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
11- Kayty
12- Vidaloco, HorseChic
15- QuarterPony
16- Sunny06
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood[/COLOR]
30- SMCLeenie 

Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/general-off-topic-discussion/birthdays-13440/page18/#ixzz1GwEK5S5R


----------



## TeddybearLove

Can you add me on September 1st?
Thanks!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TaMMa89

January
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
11- Hrsegirl
15-lacyloo
18-PaintedFury
19- WSArabians
31- ALottaTrot

February
3- Ashley (jiblethead)
7- Elz7
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
12-ShutUpJoe
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
15-Peppyrox
16 - RedTree
17 - tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
19-xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
20- speedy da fish
23-Pheonix08
28-hoofprints in the sand

March
1-midnightbright67
15th-Cremello
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
20- aspin231
22 - Delete
26-xAddictionx
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
7- Mickey4793
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
17-MIEventer
24- Benny
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
2- Honeysuga
10- My Beau
16 - Becca93
18 - LoveStory
19- wishingforahorse
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
02- Poseidon
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane), Tymer
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
3- TB4life
4-Midwestgirl89
5- JackofDiamonds
6 - TwendeHaraka
12 - dashygirl
20-Tiffany01
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j., TheRoughrider21


August
1 - TESS!!!
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
4- Kashmere
8 - BluMagic
8 - africanstardust
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
18- barrelracer892
19- Dressage10135
22 - Heybird
23-EquestrianHollywood
25 - luvmyqh
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
01- TeddybearLove
07-redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17-Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
21- JumpsxGlory 
24 - Jake and Dai 
28- Regan7312


October
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03 - Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05 - Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
11 - Tyler
12-arabchica
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24-Baileejjmommy
27-Amba1027, HowClever
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - Gidji, amightytarzan5
16 - Charlicata
17 - Erin
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
4-EmilyandNikki
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
11- Kayty
12- Vidaloco, HorseChic
15- QuarterPony
16- Sunny06
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood
30- SMCLeenie


----------



## Bugs Bunny

January
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
11- Hrsegirl
15-lacyloo
18-PaintedFury
19- WSArabians
31- ALottaTrot

February
3- Ashley (jiblethead)
7- Elz7
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
12-ShutUpJoe
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
15-Peppyrox
16 - RedTree
17 - tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
19-xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
20- speedy da fish
23-Pheonix08
28-hoofprints in the sand

March
1-midnightbright67
15th-Cremello
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
20- aspin231
22 - Delete
26-xAddictionx
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
7- Mickey4793
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
17-MIEventer
24- Benny
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
2- Honeysuga
10- My Beau
16 - Becca93
18 - LoveStory
19- wishingforahorse
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
02- Poseidon
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane), Tymer
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
3- TB4life
4-Midwestgirl89
5- JackofDiamonds
6 - TwendeHaraka
12 - dashygirl
20-Tiffany01
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j., TheRoughrider21


August
1 - TESS!!!
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
4- Kashmere
8 - BluMagic
8 - africanstardust
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
18- barrelracer892
19- Dressage10135
22 - Heybird
23-EquestrianHollywood
25 - luvmyqh
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
01- TeddybearLove
07-redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17-Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
21- JumpsxGlory 
24 - Jake and Dai 
28- Regan7312


October
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03 - Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05 - Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
11 - Tyler
12-arabchica
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24-Baileejjmommy
27-Amba1027, HowClever
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - Gidji, amightytarzan5
16 - Charlicata
17 - Erin
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
4-EmilyandNikki
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
11- Kayty
12- Vidaloco, HorseChic
15- QuarterPony
16- Sunny06
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
23 - Bugs Bunny
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood
30- SMCLeenie
Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/general-off-topic-discussion/birthdays-13440/page19/#ixzz1QejTNBDk
​


----------



## arashowjumper

January
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
11- Hrsegirl
15-lacyloo
18-PaintedFury
19- WSArabians
31- ALottaTrot

February
3- Ashley (jiblethead)
7- Elz7
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
12-ShutUpJoe
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
15-Peppyrox
16 - RedTree
17 - tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
19-xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
20- speedy da fish
23-Pheonix08
28-hoofprints in the sand

March
1-midnightbright67
15th-Cremello
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
20- aspin231, arashowjumper
22 - Delete
26-xAddictionx
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
7- Mickey4793
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
17-MIEventer
24- Benny
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
2- Honeysuga
10- My Beau
16 - Becca93
18 - LoveStory
19- wishingforahorse
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
02- Poseidon
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane), Tymer
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
3- TB4life
4-Midwestgirl89
5- JackofDiamonds
6 - TwendeHaraka
12 - dashygirl
20-Tiffany01
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j., TheRoughrider21


August
1 - TESS!!!
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
4- Kashmere
8 - BluMagic
8 - africanstardust
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
18- barrelracer892
19- Dressage10135
22 - Heybird
23-EquestrianHollywood
25 - luvmyqh
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
01- TeddybearLove
07-redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17-Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
21- JumpsxGlory 
24 - Jake and Dai 
28- Regan7312


October
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03 - Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05 - Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
11 - Tyler
12-arabchica
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24-Baileejjmommy
27-Amba1027, HowClever
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - Gidji, amightytarzan5
16 - Charlicata
17 - Erin
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
4-EmilyandNikki
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
11- Kayty
12- Vidaloco, HorseChic
15- QuarterPony
16- Sunny06
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
23 - Bugs Bunny
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood
30- SMCLeenie


----------



## Marlea Warlea

January
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
11- Hrsegirl
15-lacyloo
18-PaintedFury
19- WSArabians
31- ALottaTrot

February
3- Ashley (jiblethead)
7- Elz7
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
12-ShutUpJoe
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
15-Peppyrox
16 - RedTree
17 - tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
19-xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
20- speedy da fish
23-Pheonix08
28-hoofprints in the sand

March
1-midnightbright67
15th-Cremello
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
20- aspin231, arashowjumper
22 - Delete
26-xAddictionx
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
7- Mickey4793
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
17-MIEventer
24- Benny
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
2- Honeysuga
10- My Beau
16 - Becca93
18 - LoveStory
19- wishingforahorse
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
02- Poseidon
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane), Tymer
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
3- TB4life
4-Midwestgirl89
5- JackofDiamonds
6 - TwendeHaraka
12 - dashygirl
20-Tiffany01
23 shmurmer4, marlea warlea
25 - A.j., TheRoughrider21


August
1 - TESS!!!
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
4- Kashmere
8 - BluMagic
8 - africanstardust
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
18- barrelracer892
19- Dressage10135
22 - Heybird
23-EquestrianHollywood
25 - luvmyqh
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
01- TeddybearLove
07-redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17-Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
21- JumpsxGlory 
24 - Jake and Dai 
28- Regan7312


October
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03 - Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05 - Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
11 - Tyler
12-arabchica
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24-Baileejjmommy
27-Amba1027, HowClever
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - Gidji, amightytarzan5
16 - Charlicata
17 - Erin
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
4-EmilyandNikki
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
11- Kayty
12- Vidaloco, HorseChic
15- QuarterPony
16- Sunny06
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
23 - Bugs Bunny
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood
30- SMCLeenie


----------



## gaelgirl

January
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
11- Hrsegirl
15-lacyloo
18-PaintedFury
19- WSArabians
31- ALottaTrot

February
3- Ashley (jiblethead)
7- Elz7
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
12-ShutUpJoe
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
15-Peppyrox
16 - RedTree
17 - tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
19-xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
20- speedy da fish
23-Pheonix08
28-hoofprints in the sand

March
1-midnightbright67
15th-Cremello
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
20- aspin231
22 - Delete
26-xAddictionx
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
7- Mickey4793
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
17-MIEventer
24- Benny
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
2- Honeysuga
10- My Beau
16 - Becca93
18 - LoveStory
19- wishingforahorse
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
02- Poseidon
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane), Tymer
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
3- TB4life
4-Midwestgirl89
5- JackofDiamonds
6 - TwendeHaraka
12 - dashygirl
20-Tiffany01
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j., TheRoughrider21


August
1 - TESS!!!
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
4- Kashmere
8 - BluMagic
8 - africanstardust
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
18- barrelracer892
19- Dressage10135
22 - Heybird
23-EquestrianHollywood
25 - luvmyqh
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
01- TeddybearLove
07-redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17-Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
21- JumpsxGlory 
24 - Jake and Dai 
28- Regan7312


October
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03 - Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05 - Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
11 - Tyler
12-arabchica
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24-Baileejjmommy
27-Amba1027, HowClever
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - Gidji, amightytarzan5
16 - Charlicata
17 - Erin
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
4-EmilyandNikki
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
11- Kayty
12- Vidaloco, HorseChic
15- QuarterPony
16- Sunny06
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood
30- SMCLeenie, gaelgirl


----------



## lildonkey8

January
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
11- Hrsegirl
15-lacyloo
18-PaintedFury
19- WSArabians
25-lildonkey8
31- ALottaTrot

February
3- Ashley (jiblethead)
7- Elz7
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
12-ShutUpJoe
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
15-Peppyrox
16 - RedTree
17 - tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
19-xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
20- speedy da fish
23-Pheonix08
28-hoofprints in the sand

March
1-midnightbright67
15th-Cremello
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
20- aspin231
22 - Delete
26-xAddictionx
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
7- Mickey4793
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
17-MIEventer
24- Benny
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
2- Honeysuga
10- My Beau
16 - Becca93
18 - LoveStory
19- wishingforahorse
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
02- Poseidon
03- SDS
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane), Tymer
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
3- TB4life
4-Midwestgirl89
5- JackofDiamonds
6 - TwendeHaraka
12 - dashygirl
20-Tiffany01
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j., TheRoughrider21


August
1 - TESS!!!
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
4- Kashmere
8 - BluMagic
8 - africanstardust
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
18- barrelracer892
19- Dressage10135
22 - Heybird
23-EquestrianHollywood
25 - luvmyqh
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
01- TeddybearLove
07-redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17-Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
21- JumpsxGlory 
24 - Jake and Dai 
28- Regan7312


October
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03 - Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05 - Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
11 - Tyler
12-arabchica
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24-Baileejjmommy
27-Amba1027, HowClever
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - Gidji, amightytarzan5
16 - Charlicata
17 - Erin
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
4-EmilyandNikki
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
11- Kayty
12- Vidaloco, HorseChic
15- QuarterPony
16- Sunny06
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood
30- SMCLeenie, gaelgirl


----------



## HorseLovinLady

January
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
11- Hrsegirl
15-lacyloo
18-PaintedFury
19- WSArabians
25-lildonkey8
31- ALottaTrot

February
3- Ashley (jiblethead)
7- Elz7
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
12-ShutUpJoe
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
15-Peppyrox
16 - RedTree
17 - tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
19-xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
20- speedy da fish
23-Pheonix08
28-hoofprints in the sand

March
1-midnightbright67
15th-Cremello
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
20- aspin231
22 - Delete
26-xAddictionx
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
7- Mickey4793
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
17-MIEventer
24- Benny
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
2- Honeysuga
10- My Beau
16 - Becca93
18 - LoveStory
19- wishingforahorse
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
02- Poseidon
03- SDS
07- HorseLovinLady
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane), Tymer
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
3- TB4life
4-Midwestgirl89
5- JackofDiamonds
6 - TwendeHaraka
12 - dashygirl
20-Tiffany01
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j., TheRoughrider21


August
1 - TESS!!!
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
4- Kashmere
8 - BluMagic
8 - africanstardust
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
18- barrelracer892
19- Dressage10135
22 - Heybird
23-EquestrianHollywood
25 - luvmyqh
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
01- TeddybearLove
07-redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17-Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
21- JumpsxGlory 
24 - Jake and Dai 
28- Regan7312


October
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03 - Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05 - Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
11 - Tyler
12-arabchica
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24-Baileejjmommy
27-Amba1027, HowClever
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - Gidji, amightytarzan5
16 - Charlicata
17 - Erin
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
4-EmilyandNikki
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
11- Kayty
12- Vidaloco, HorseChic
15- QuarterPony
16- Sunny06
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood
30- SMCLeenie, gaelgirl


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

January
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
11- Hrsegirl
15-lacyloo
18-PaintedFury
19- WSArabians
25-lildonkey8
31- ALottaTrot

February
3- Ashley (jiblethead)
7- Elz7
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
12-ShutUpJoe
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
15-Peppyrox
16 - RedTree
17 - tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
19-xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
20- speedy da fish
23-Pheonix08
28-hoofprints in the sand

March
1-midnightbright67
15th-Cremello
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
20- aspin231
22 - Delete
26-xAddictionx
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
7- Mickey4793
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
17-MIEventer
24- Benny
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
2- Honeysuga
10- My Beau
16 - Becca93
18 - LoveStory
19- wishingforahorse
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
02- Poseidon
03- SDS
07- HorseLovinLady
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane), Tymer
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
3- TB4life
4-Midwestgirl89
5- JackofDiamonds
6 - TwendeHaraka
12 - dashygirl
20-Tiffany01
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j., TheRoughrider21


August
1 - TESS!!!
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
4- Kashmere
8 - BluMagic
8 - africanstardust
14 - PumpkinzMyBaby22
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
18- barrelracer892
19- Dressage10135
22 - Heybird
23-EquestrianHollywood
25 - luvmyqh
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
01- TeddybearLove
07-redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17-Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
21- JumpsxGlory 
24 - Jake and Dai 
28- Regan7312


October
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03 - Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05 - Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
11 - Tyler
12-arabchica
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24-Baileejjmommy
27-Amba1027, HowClever
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - Gidji, amightytarzan5
16 - Charlicata
17 - Erin
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
4-EmilyandNikki
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
11- Kayty
12- Vidaloco, HorseChic
15- QuarterPony
16- Sunny06
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood
30- SMCLeenie, gaelgirl


----------



## Sunny

PumpkinzMyBaby22 said:


> January
> 03- Meggymoo, Moxie
> 06- SmoothTrails
> 09- myhorsesonador
> 10- HorseLuvr
> 11- Hrsegirl
> 15-lacyloo
> 18-PaintedFury
> 19- WSArabians
> 25-lildonkey8
> 31- ALottaTrot
> 
> February
> 3- Ashley (jiblethead)
> 7- Elz7
> 9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
> 11-Free_sprtd
> 12-ShutUpJoe
> 14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
> 15-Peppyrox
> 16 - RedTree
> 17 - tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom
> 19-Brittney(omgpink)
> 19-xLaurenOscarx
> 20- Larra98
> 20- speedy da fish
> 23-Pheonix08
> 28-hoofprints in the sand
> 
> March
> 1-midnightbright67
> 15th-Cremello
> 16th - jazzy
> 18-Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
> 20- aspin231
> 22 - Delete
> 26-xAddictionx
> 29 - Apollo
> 
> April
> 1-Harlee Rides Horses
> 2- Dumas'_Grrrl
> 7- Mickey4793
> 9-Brandon, Winter Filly
> 11 - Jillyann
> 12-Walkamile
> 13-Dixiespaintednova.
> 14-Close2prfct
> 17-MIEventer
> 24- Benny
> 29-xoLivxo
> 30-kershkova
> 
> May
> 2- Honeysuga
> 10- My Beau
> 16 - Becca93
> 18 - LoveStory
> 19- wishingforahorse
> 24- Wanderlust
> 31- Villey
> 
> June
> 02- Poseidon
> 03- SDS
> 07- HorseLovinLady
> 9-Bedouin, Sunny
> 11- GeminiJumper
> 12- Angel_Leaguer
> 13- Lucara
> 21-Tim
> 22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
> 23- Tegan (country_girl)
> 25- Lyne (I Love Lane), Tymer
> 27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
> 29 - 3neighs
> 
> July
> 1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
> 3- TB4life
> 4-Midwestgirl89
> 5- JackofDiamonds
> 6 - TwendeHaraka
> 12 - dashygirl
> 20-Tiffany01
> 23 shmurmer4
> 25 - A.j., TheRoughrider21
> 
> 
> August
> 1 - TESS!!!
> 3 -Sissimut-icehestar
> 4- Kashmere
> 8 - BluMagic
> 8 - africanstardust
> 14 - PumpkinzMyBaby22
> 15 - JustDressageIt
> 16 - Solon
> 18- barrelracer892
> 19- Dressage10135
> 22 - Heybird
> 23-EquestrianHollywood
> 25 - luvmyqh
> 26 -geewillikers
> 28- eventerdrew
> 30 - dame_wolf
> 31 -appylover31803, Stilton
> 
> September
> 01- TeddybearLove
> 07-redneckprincess70
> 08- katieandduke
> 12- ridingismylife2
> 14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
> 15- welshpony15
> 17-Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
> 20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
> 21- JumpsxGlory
> 24 - Jake and Dai
> 28- Regan7312
> 
> 
> October
> 01 - xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
> 02- Magicr
> 03 - Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
> 05 - Nita
> 07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
> 11 - Tyler
> 12-arabchica
> 14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
> 18- Spyder
> 21- Shona&Fizzi
> 24-Baileejjmommy
> 27-Amba1027, HowClever
> 31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112
> 
> November
> 04- mell
> 05-Rach
> 6 - Equus_girl
> 07 - iridehorses
> 13 - Buckaroo2010
> 14 - Gidji, amightytarzan5
> 16 - Charlicata
> 17 - Erin
> 27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2
> 
> December
> 1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
> 4-EmilyandNikki
> 7- Jehanzeb
> 9- LadyDreamer
> 11- Kayty
> 12- Vidaloco, HorseChic
> 15- QuarterPony
> 16- Sunny06
> 17 - Nikelodeon79
> 17- Kansas_Twister
> 22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
> 24 - moomoo
> 25 - Kim_Angel
> 28 - whitetrashwarmblood
> 30- SMCLeenie, gaelgirl


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hidalgo13

January
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
11- Hrsegirl
15-lacyloo
18-PaintedFury
19- WSArabians
25-lildonkey8
31- ALottaTrot

February
3- Ashley (jiblethead)
7- Elz7
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
12-ShutUpJoe
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
15-Peppyrox
16 - RedTree
17 - tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
19-xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
20- speedy da fish
23-Pheonix08
28-hoofprints in the sand

March
1-midnightbright67
15th-Cremello
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
20- aspin231
22 - Delete
26-xAddictionx
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
7- Mickey4793
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
17-MIEventer
24- Benny
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
2- Honeysuga
10- My Beau
16 - Becca93
18 - LoveStory
19- wishingforahorse
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
02- Poseidon
03- SDS
07- HorseLovinLady
9-Bedouin
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane), Tymer
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
3- TB4life
4-Midwestgirl89
5- JackofDiamonds
6 - TwendeHaraka
12 - dashygirl
20-Tiffany01
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j., TheRoughrider21


August
1 - TESS!!!
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
4- Kashmere
8 - BluMagic
8 - africanstardust
14 - PumpkinzMyBaby22
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
18- barrelracer892
19- Dressage10135
22 - Heybird
23-EquestrianHollywood
25 - luvmyqh
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
01- TeddybearLove
07-redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17-Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
21- JumpsxGlory 
24 - Jake and Dai 
28- Regan7312


October
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03 - Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05 - Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
11 - Tyler
12-arabchica
13- Hidalgo13 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24-Baileejjmommy
27-Amba1027, HowClever
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - Gidji, amightytarzan5
16 - Charlicata
17 - Erin
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
4-EmilyandNikki
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
11- Kayty
12- Vidaloco, HorseChic
15- QuarterPony
16- Sunny06
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood
30- SMCLeenie, gaelgirl
​


----------



## Sunny

anuary
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
11- Hrsegirl
15-lacyloo
18-PaintedFury
19- WSArabians
25-lildonkey8
31- ALottaTrot

February
3- Ashley (jiblethead)
7- Elz7
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
12-ShutUpJoe
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
15-Peppyrox
16 - RedTree
17 - tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
19-xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
20- speedy da fish
23-Pheonix08
28-hoofprints in the sand

March
1-midnightbright67
15th-Cremello
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
20- aspin231
22 - Delete
26-xAddictionx
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
7- Mickey4793
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
17-MIEventer
24- Benny
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
2- Honeysuga
10- My Beau
16 - Becca93
18 - LoveStory
19- wishingforahorse
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
02- Poseidon
03- SDS
07- HorseLovinLady
9-Bedouin, Sunny
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane), Tymer
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
3- TB4life
4-Midwestgirl89
5- JackofDiamonds
6 - TwendeHaraka
12 - dashygirl
20-Tiffany01
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j., TheRoughrider21


August
1 - TESS!!!
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
4- Kashmere
8 - BluMagic
8 - africanstardust
14 - PumpkinzMyBaby22
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
18- barrelracer892
19- Dressage10135
22 - Heybird
23-EquestrianHollywood
25 - luvmyqh
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
01- TeddybearLove
07-redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17-Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
21- JumpsxGlory 
24 - Jake and Dai 
28- Regan7312


October
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03 - Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05 - Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
11 - Tyler
12-arabchica
13- Hidalgo13 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24-Baileejjmommy
27-Amba1027, HowClever
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - Gidji, amightytarzan5
16 - Charlicata
17 - Erin
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
4-EmilyandNikki
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
11- Kayty
12- Vidaloco, HorseChic
15- QuarterPony
16- Sunny06
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood
30- SMCLeenie, gaelgirl
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MethowHorses25

anuary
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
11- Hrsegirl
15-lacyloo
18-PaintedFury
19- WSArabians
25-lildonkey8
31- ALottaTrot

February
3- Ashley (jiblethead)
7- Elz7
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
12-ShutUpJoe
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
15-Peppyrox
16 - RedTree
17 - tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
19-xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
20- speedy da fish
23-Pheonix08
28-hoofprints in the sand

March
1-midnightbright67
15th-Cremello
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
20- aspin231
22 - Delete
26-xAddictionx
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
7- Mickey4793
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
17-MIEventer
24- Benny
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
2- Honeysuga
10- My Beau
16 - Becca93
18 - LoveStory
19- wishingforahorse
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
02- Poseidon
03- SDS
07- HorseLovinLady
9-Bedouin, Sunny
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane), Tymer
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
3- TB4life
4-Midwestgirl89
5- JackofDiamonds
6 - TwendeHaraka
12 - dashygirl
20-Tiffany01
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j., TheRoughrider21


August
1 - TESS!!!
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
4- Kashmere
8 - BluMagic
8 - africanstardust
14 - PumpkinzMyBaby22
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
18- barrelracer892
19- Dressage10135
22 - Heybird
23-EquestrianHollywood
25 - luvmyqh
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
01- TeddybearLove
07-redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17-Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
21- JumpsxGlory 
24 - Jake and Dai 
28- Regan7312


October
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03 - Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05 - Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
11 - Tyler
12-arabchica
13- Hidalgo13 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24-Baileejjmommy
27-Amba1027, HowClever
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - Gidji, amightytarzan5
16 - Charlicata
17 - Erin
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
4-EmilyandNikki
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
11- Kayty
12- Vidaloco, HorseChic
15- QuarterPony
16- Cowgirl25
16- Sunny06
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood
30- SMCLeenie, gaelgirl


----------



## jumpingrules92

anuary
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
11- Hrsegirl
15-lacyloo
18-PaintedFury
19- WSArabians
25-lildonkey8
31- ALottaTrot

February
3- Ashley (jiblethead)
7- Elz7
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
12-ShutUpJoe
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
15-Peppyrox
16 - RedTree
17 - tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
19-xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
20- speedy da fish
23-Pheonix08
28-hoofprints in the sand

March
1-midnightbright67
15th-Cremello
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
20- aspin231
22 - Delete
26-xAddictionx
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
7- Mickey4793
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
17-MIEventer
24- Benny
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
2- Honeysuga
10- My Beau
16 - Becca93
18 - LoveStory
19- wishingforahorse
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
02- Poseidon
03- SDS
07- HorseLovinLady
9-Bedouin, Sunny
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane), Tymer
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
3- TB4life
4-Midwestgirl89
5- JackofDiamonds
6 - TwendeHaraka
12 - dashygirl
20-Tiffany01
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j., TheRoughrider21


August
1 - TESS!!!
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
4- Kashmere
8 - BluMagic
8 - africanstardust
14 - PumpkinzMyBaby22
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
18- barrelracer892
19- Dressage10135
22 - Heybird
23-EquestrianHollywood
25 - luvmyqh
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
01- TeddybearLove
07-redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17-Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
21- JumpsxGlory 
24 - Jake and Dai 
28- Regan7312


October
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03 - Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05 - Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
11 - Tyler
12-arabchica
13- Hidalgo13 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24-Baileejjmommy
27-Amba1027, HowClever
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - Gidji, amightytarzan5
16 - Charlicata
17 - Erin
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
4-EmilyandNikki
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
11- Kayty
12- Vidaloco, HorseChic
15- QuarterPony
16- Cowgirl25
16- Sunny06
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
24- Jumpingrules92 
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood
30- SMCLeenie, gaelgirl


----------



## Lonannuniel

anuary
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
11- Hrsegirl
15-lacyloo
18-PaintedFury
19- WSArabians
25-lildonkey8
31- ALottaTrot

February
3- Ashley (jiblethead)
7- Elz7
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
12-ShutUpJoe
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
15-Peppyrox
16 - RedTree
17 - tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
19-xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
20- speedy da fish
23-Pheonix08
28-hoofprints in the sand

March
1-midnightbright67
15th-Cremello
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
20- aspin231
22 - Delete
26-xAddictionx
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
7- Mickey4793
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
17-MIEventer
24- Benny
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
2- Honeysuga
10- My Beau
16 - Becca93
18 - LoveStory
19- wishingforahorse
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
02- Poseidon
03- SDS
07- HorseLovinLady
9-Bedouin, Sunny
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane), Tymer
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
3- TB4life
4-Midwestgirl89
5- JackofDiamonds
6 - TwendeHaraka
12 - dashygirl
20-Tiffany01
23 shmurmer4
25 - A.j., TheRoughrider21


August
1 - TESS!!!
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
4- Kashmere
8 - BluMagic
8 - africanstardust
14 - PumpkinzMyBaby22
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
18- barrelracer892
19- Dressage10135
22 - Heybird
23-EquestrianHollywood
25 - luvmyqh
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
01- TeddybearLove
07-redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17-Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
21- JumpsxGlory 
24 - Jake and Dai 
28- Regan7312


October
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03 - Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05 - Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
11 - Tyler
12-arabchica
13- Hidalgo13 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24-Baileejjmommy
27-Amba1027, HowClever
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - Gidji, amightytarzan5
16 - Charlicata
17 - Erin
23 - Lonannuniel
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
4-EmilyandNikki
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
11- Kayty
12- Vidaloco, HorseChic
15- QuarterPony
16- Cowgirl25
16- Sunny06
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
24- Jumpingrules92 
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood
30- SMCLeenie, gaelgirl


----------



## Marlea Warlea

anuary
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
11- Hrsegirl
15-lacyloo
18-PaintedFury
19- WSArabians
25-lildonkey8
31- ALottaTrot

February
3- Ashley (jiblethead)
7- Elz7
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
12-ShutUpJoe
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
15-Peppyrox
16 - RedTree
17 - tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
19-xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
20- speedy da fish
23-Pheonix08
28-hoofprints in the sand

March
1-midnightbright67
15th-Cremello
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
20- aspin231
22 - Delete
26-xAddictionx
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
7- Mickey4793
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
17-MIEventer
24- Benny
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
2- Honeysuga
10- My Beau
16 - Becca93
18 - LoveStory
19- wishingforahorse
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
02- Poseidon
03- SDS
07- HorseLovinLady
9-Bedouin, Sunny
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane), Tymer
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
3- TB4life
4-Midwestgirl89
5- JackofDiamonds
6 - TwendeHaraka
12 - dashygirl
20-Tiffany01
23 shmurmer4, MARLEA WARLEA
25 - A.j., TheRoughrider21


August
1 - TESS!!!
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
4- Kashmere
8 - BluMagic
8 - africanstardust
14 - PumpkinzMyBaby22
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
18- barrelracer892
19- Dressage10135
22 - Heybird
23-EquestrianHollywood
25 - luvmyqh
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
01- TeddybearLove
07-redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17-Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
21- JumpsxGlory 
24 - Jake and Dai 
28- Regan7312


October
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03 - Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05 - Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
11 - Tyler
12-arabchica
13- Hidalgo13 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24-Baileejjmommy
27-Amba1027, HowClever
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - Gidji, amightytarzan5
16 - Charlicata
17 - Erin
23 - Lonannuniel
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
4-EmilyandNikki
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
11- Kayty
12- Vidaloco, HorseChic
15- QuarterPony
16- Cowgirl25
16- Sunny06
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
24- Jumpingrules92 
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood
30- SMCLeenie, gaelgirl


----------



## Rachel1786

January
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
07- Rachel1786
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
11- Hrsegirl
15-lacyloo
18-PaintedFury
19- WSArabians
25-lildonkey8
31- ALottaTrot

February
3- Ashley (jiblethead)
7- Elz7
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
12-ShutUpJoe
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
15-Peppyrox
16 - RedTree
17 - tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
19-xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
20- speedy da fish
23-Pheonix08
28-hoofprints in the sand

March
1-midnightbright67
15th-Cremello
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
20- aspin231
22 - Delete
26-xAddictionx
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
7- Mickey4793
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
17-MIEventer
24- Benny
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
2- Honeysuga
10- My Beau
16 - Becca93
18 - LoveStory
19- wishingforahorse
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
02- Poseidon
03- SDS
07- HorseLovinLady
9-Bedouin, Sunny
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane), Tymer
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
3- TB4life
4-Midwestgirl89
5- JackofDiamonds
6 - TwendeHaraka
12 - dashygirl
20-Tiffany01
23 shmurmer4, MARLEA WARLEA
25 - A.j., TheRoughrider21


August
1 - TESS!!!
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
4- Kashmere
8 - BluMagic
8 - africanstardust
14 - PumpkinzMyBaby22
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
18- barrelracer892
19- Dressage10135
22 - Heybird
23-EquestrianHollywood
25 - luvmyqh
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
01- TeddybearLove
07-redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17-Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
21- JumpsxGlory 
24 - Jake and Dai 
28- Regan7312


October
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03 - Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05 - Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
11 - Tyler
12-arabchica
13- Hidalgo13 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24-Baileejjmommy
27-Amba1027, HowClever
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - Gidji, amightytarzan5
16 - Charlicata
17 - Erin
23 - Lonannuniel
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
4-EmilyandNikki
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
11- Kayty
12- Vidaloco, HorseChic
15- QuarterPony
16- Cowgirl25
16- Sunny06
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
24- Jumpingrules92 
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood
30- SMCLeenie, gaelgirl


----------



## draftgrl

January
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
07- Rachel1786
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
11- Hrsegirl
15-lacyloo
18-PaintedFury
19- WSArabians
25-lildonkey8
31- ALottaTrot

February
3- Ashley (jiblethead)
7- Elz7
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
12-ShutUpJoe
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
15-Peppyrox
16 - RedTree
17 - tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
19-xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
20- speedy da fish
23-Pheonix08
28-hoofprints in the sand

March
1-midnightbright67
15th-Cremello
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
20- aspin231
22 - Delete
26-xAddictionx
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
7- Mickey4793
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
17-MIEventer
24- Benny
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
2- Honeysuga
10- My Beau
16 - Becca93
18 - LoveStory
19- wishingforahorse
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
02- Poseidon
03- SDS
07- HorseLovinLady
9-Bedouin, Sunny
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane), Tymer
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
3- TB4life
4-Midwestgirl89
5- JackofDiamonds
6 - TwendeHaraka
12 - dashygirl
20-Tiffany01
23 shmurmer4, MARLEA WARLEA
25 - A.j., TheRoughrider21


August
1 - TESS!!!
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
4- Kashmere
8 - BluMagic
8 - africanstardust
11 -Draftgrl
14 - PumpkinzMyBaby22
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
18- barrelracer892
19- Dressage10135
22 - Heybird
23-EquestrianHollywood
25 - luvmyqh
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
01- TeddybearLove
07-redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17-Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
21- JumpsxGlory 
24 - Jake and Dai 
28- Regan7312


October
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03 - Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05 - Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
11 - Tyler
12-arabchica
13- Hidalgo13 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24-Baileejjmommy
27-Amba1027, HowClever
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - Gidji, amightytarzan5
16 - Charlicata
17 - Erin
23 - Lonannuniel
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
4-EmilyandNikki
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
11- Kayty
12- Vidaloco, HorseChic
15- QuarterPony
16- Cowgirl25
16- Sunny06
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
24- Jumpingrules92 
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood
30- SMCLeenie, gaelgirl


----------



## Gallop On

This list got huge!

January
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
07- Rachel1786
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
11- Hrsegirl
15-lacyloo
18-PaintedFury
19- WSArabians
25-lildonkey8
31- ALottaTrot

February
3- Ashley (jiblethead)
7- Elz7
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
12-ShutUpJoe
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
15-Peppyrox
16 - RedTree
17 - tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
19-xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
20- speedy da fish
23-Pheonix08
28-hoofprints in the sand

March
1-midnightbright67
15th-Cremello
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
20- aspin231
22 - Delete
26-xAddictionx, Gallop On
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
7- Mickey4793
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
17-MIEventer
24- Benny
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
2- Honeysuga
10- My Beau
16 - Becca93
18 - LoveStory
19- wishingforahorse
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
02- Poseidon
03- SDS
07- HorseLovinLady
9-Bedouin, Sunny
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane), Tymer
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
3- TB4life
4-Midwestgirl89
5- JackofDiamonds
6 - TwendeHaraka
12 - dashygirl
20-Tiffany01
23 shmurmer4, MARLEA WARLEA
25 - A.j., TheRoughrider21


August
1 - TESS!!!
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
4- Kashmere
8 - BluMagic
8 - africanstardust
11 -Draftgrl
14 - PumpkinzMyBaby22
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
18- barrelracer892
19- Dressage10135
22 - Heybird
23-EquestrianHollywood
25 - luvmyqh
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
01- TeddybearLove
07-redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17-Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
21- JumpsxGlory 
24 - Jake and Dai 
28- Regan7312


October
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03 - Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05 - Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
11 - Tyler
12-arabchica
13- Hidalgo13 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24-Baileejjmommy
27-Amba1027, HowClever
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - Gidji, amightytarzan5
16 - Charlicata
17 - Erin
23 - Lonannuniel
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
4-EmilyandNikki
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
11- Kayty
12- Vidaloco, HorseChic
15- QuarterPony
16- Cowgirl25
16- Sunny06
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
24- Jumpingrules92 
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood
30- SMCLeenie, gaelgirl


----------



## xXSerendipityXx

Yay! No one else has my birthday yet
January
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
07- Rachel1786
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
11- Hrsegirl
15-lacyloo
18-PaintedFury
19- WSArabians
25-lildonkey8
31- ALottaTrot

February
3- Ashley (jiblethead)
7- Elz7
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
12-ShutUpJoe
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
15-Peppyrox
16 - RedTree
17 - tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
19-xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
20- speedy da fish
23-Pheonix08
28-hoofprints in the sand

March
1-midnightbright67
15th-Cremello
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
20- aspin231
22 - Delete
26-xAddictionx, Gallop On
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
7- Mickey4793
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
17-MIEventer
24- Benny
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
2- Honeysuga
10- My Beau
16 - Becca93
18 - LoveStory
19- wishingforahorse
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
02- Poseidon
03- SDS
07- HorseLovinLady
9-Bedouin, Sunny
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara
14- xXSerendipityXx
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane), Tymer
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
3- TB4life
4-Midwestgirl89
5- JackofDiamonds
6 - TwendeHaraka
12 - dashygirl
20-Tiffany01
23 shmurmer4, MARLEA WARLEA
25 - A.j., TheRoughrider21


August
1 - TESS!!!
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
4- Kashmere
8 - BluMagic
8 - africanstardust
11 -Draftgrl
14 - PumpkinzMyBaby22
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
18- barrelracer892
19- Dressage10135
22 - Heybird
23-EquestrianHollywood
25 - luvmyqh
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
01- TeddybearLove
07-redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17-Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
21- JumpsxGlory 
24 - Jake and Dai 
28- Regan7312


October
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03 - Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05 - Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
11 - Tyler
12-arabchica
13- Hidalgo13 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24-Baileejjmommy
27-Amba1027, HowClever
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - Gidji, amightytarzan5
16 - Charlicata
17 - Erin
23 - Lonannuniel
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
4-EmilyandNikki
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
11- Kayty
12- Vidaloco, HorseChic
15- QuarterPony
16- Cowgirl25
16- Sunny06
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
24- Jumpingrules92 
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood
30- SMCLeenie, gaelgirl


----------



## VanillaBean

January
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
07- Rachel1786
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
11- Hrsegirl
15-lacyloo
18-PaintedFury
19- WSArabians
25-lildonkey8
31- ALottaTrot

February
3- Ashley (jiblethead)
7- Elz7
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
12-ShutUpJoe
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
15-Peppyrox
16 - RedTree
17 - tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
19-xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
20- speedy da fish
23-Pheonix08
28-hoofprints in the sand

March
1-midnightbright67
15th-Cremello
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
20- aspin231
22 - Delete
26-xAddictionx, Gallop On
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
7- Mickey4793
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
17-MIEventer
24- Benny
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
2- Honeysuga
10- My Beau
16 - Becca93
18 - LoveStory
19- wishingforahorse
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
02- Poseidon
03- SDS
*04*-*VanillaBean*
07- HorseLovinLady
9-Bedouin, Sunny
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara
14- xXSerendipityXx
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane), Tymer
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
3- TB4life
4-Midwestgirl89
5- JackofDiamonds
6 - TwendeHaraka
12 - dashygirl
20-Tiffany01
23 shmurmer4, MARLEA WARLEA
25 - A.j., TheRoughrider21


August
1 - TESS!!!
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
4- Kashmere
8 - BluMagic
8 - africanstardust
11 -Draftgrl
14 - PumpkinzMyBaby22
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
18- barrelracer892
19- Dressage10135
22 - Heybird
23-EquestrianHollywood
25 - luvmyqh
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
01- TeddybearLove
07-redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17-Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
21- JumpsxGlory 
24 - Jake and Dai 
28- Regan7312


October
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03 - Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05 - Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
11 - Tyler
12-arabchica
13- Hidalgo13 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24-Baileejjmommy
27-Amba1027, HowClever
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - Gidji, amightytarzan5
16 - Charlicata
17 - Erin
23 - Lonannuniel
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
4-EmilyandNikki
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
11- Kayty
12- Vidaloco, HorseChic
15- QuarterPony
16- Cowgirl25
16- Sunny06
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
24- Jumpingrules92 
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood
30- SMCLeenie, gaelgirl 

Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/general-off-topic-discussion/birthdays-13440/page20/#ixzz1n3avV1Mj


----------



## Elly

January
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
07- Rachel1786
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
11- Hrsegirl
15-lacyloo
18-PaintedFury
19- WSArabians
25-lildonkey8
31- ALottaTrot

February
3- Ashley (jiblethead)
7- Elz7
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
12-ShutUpJoe
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
15-Peppyrox
16 - RedTree
17 - tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
19-xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
20- speedy da fish
23-Pheonix08
28-hoofprints in the sand

March
1-midnightbright67
15th-Cremello
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
20- aspin231
22 - Delete
26-xAddictionx, Gallop On
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
7- Mickey4793
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
17-MIEventer
24- Benny
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
2- Honeysuga
10- My Beau
16 - Becca93
18 - LoveStory
19- wishingforahorse
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
02- Poseidon
03- SDS
*04*-*VanillaBean*
07- HorseLovinLady
9-Bedouin, Sunny
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara
14- xXSerendipityXx
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane), Tymer
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
3- TB4life
4-Midwestgirl89
5- JackofDiamonds
6 - TwendeHaraka
12 - dashygirl
20-Tiffany01
23 shmurmer4, MARLEA WARLEA
25 - A.j., TheRoughrider21


August
1 - TESS!!!, Elly
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
4- Kashmere
8 - BluMagic
8 - africanstardust
11 -Draftgrl
14 - PumpkinzMyBaby22
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
18- barrelracer892
19- Dressage10135
22 - Heybird
23-EquestrianHollywood
25 - luvmyqh
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
01- TeddybearLove
07-redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17-Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
21- JumpsxGlory 
24 - Jake and Dai 
28- Regan7312


October
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03 - Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05 - Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
11 - Tyler
12-arabchica
13- Hidalgo13 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24-Baileejjmommy
27-Amba1027, HowClever
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - Gidji, amightytarzan5
16 - Charlicata
17 - Erin
23 - Lonannuniel
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
4-EmilyandNikki
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
11- Kayty
12- Vidaloco, HorseChic
15- QuarterPony
16- Cowgirl25
16- Sunny06
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
24- Jumpingrules92 
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood
30- SMCLeenie, gaelgirl


----------



## ellygraceee

January
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
07- Rachel1786
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
11- Hrsegirl
15-lacyloo
18-PaintedFury
19- WSArabians
25-lildonkey8
31- ALottaTrot

February
3- Ashley (jiblethead)
7- Elz7
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
12-ShutUpJoe
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
15-Peppyrox
16 - RedTree
17 - tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
19-xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
20- speedy da fish
23-Pheonix08
28-hoofprints in the sand

March
1-midnightbright67
15th-Cremello
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
20- aspin231
22 - Delete
26-xAddictionx, Gallop On
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
7- Mickey4793
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
17-MIEventer
24- Benny
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
2- Honeysuga
10- My Beau
16 - Becca93
18 - LoveStory
19- wishingforahorse
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
02- Poseidon
03- SDS
*04*-*VanillaBean*
07- HorseLovinLady
9-Bedouin, Sunny
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara
14- xXSerendipityXx
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane), Tymer
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
3- TB4life
4-Midwestgirl89
5- JackofDiamonds
6 - TwendeHaraka
12 - dashygirl
20-Tiffany01
23 shmurmer4, MARLEA WARLEA
25 - A.j., TheRoughrider21


August
1 - TESS!!!, Elly
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
4- Kashmere
8 - BluMagic
8 - africanstardust
11 -Draftgrl
14 - PumpkinzMyBaby22
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
18- barrelracer892
19- Dressage10135
22 - Heybird
23-EquestrianHollywood
25 - luvmyqh
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
01- TeddybearLove
07-redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17-Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
21- JumpsxGlory 
24 - Jake and Dai 
28- Regan7312


October
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03 - Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05 - Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
11 - Tyler
12-arabchica
13- Hidalgo13 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24-Baileejjmommy
27-Amba1027, HowClever
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - Gidji, amightytarzan5
16 - Charlicata
17 - Erin
23 - Lonannuniel
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
4-EmilyandNikki
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
11- Kayty
12- Vidaloco, HorseChic
14- ellygraceee
15- QuarterPony
16- Cowgirl25
16- Sunny06
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
24- Jumpingrules92 
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood
30- SMCLeenie, gaelgirl


----------



## HollyBubbles

January
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
07- Rachel1786
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
11- Hrsegirl
15-lacyloo
18-PaintedFury
19- WSArabians
25-lildonkey8
31- ALottaTrot

February
3- Ashley (jiblethead)
7- Elz7
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
12-ShutUpJoe
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
15-Peppyrox
16 - RedTree
17 - tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
19-xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
20- speedy da fish
23-Pheonix08
*24-HollyBubbles*
28-hoofprints in the sand

March
1-midnightbright67
15th-Cremello
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
20- aspin231
22 - Delete
26-xAddictionx, Gallop On
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
7- Mickey4793
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
17-MIEventer
24- Benny
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
2- Honeysuga
10- My Beau
16 - Becca93
18 - LoveStory
19- wishingforahorse
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
02- Poseidon
03- SDS
*04*-*VanillaBean*
07- HorseLovinLady
9-Bedouin, Sunny
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara
14- xXSerendipityXx
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane), Tymer
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
3- TB4life
4-Midwestgirl89
5- JackofDiamonds
6 - TwendeHaraka
12 - dashygirl
20-Tiffany01
23 shmurmer4, MARLEA WARLEA
25 - A.j., TheRoughrider21


August
1 - TESS!!!, Elly
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
4- Kashmere
8 - BluMagic
8 - africanstardust
11 -Draftgrl
14 - PumpkinzMyBaby22
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
18- barrelracer892
19- Dressage10135
22 - Heybird
23-EquestrianHollywood
25 - luvmyqh
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
01- TeddybearLove
07-redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17-Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
21- JumpsxGlory 
24 - Jake and Dai 
28- Regan7312


October
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03 - Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05 - Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
11 - Tyler
12-arabchica
13- Hidalgo13 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24-Baileejjmommy
27-Amba1027, HowClever
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - Gidji, amightytarzan5
16 - Charlicata
17 - Erin
23 - Lonannuniel
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
4-EmilyandNikki
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
11- Kayty
12- Vidaloco, HorseChic
14- ellygraceee
15- QuarterPony
16- Cowgirl25
16- Sunny06
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
24- Jumpingrules92 
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood
30- SMCLeenie, gaelgirl


Weee I'm 17 today


----------



## Kelly22790

January
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
07- Rachel1786
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
11- Hrsegirl
15-lacyloo
18-PaintedFury
19- WSArabians
25-lildonkey8
31- ALottaTrot

February
3- Ashley (jiblethead)
7- Elz7
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
12-ShutUpJoe
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
15-Peppyrox
16 - RedTree
17 - tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
19-xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
20- speedy da fish
23-Pheonix08
24-HollyBubbles
*27- Kelly22790*
28-hoofprints in the sand

March
1-midnightbright67
15th-Cremello
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
20- aspin231
22 - Delete
26-xAddictionx, Gallop On
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
7- Mickey4793
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
17-MIEventer
24- Benny
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
2- Honeysuga
10- My Beau
16 - Becca93
18 - LoveStory
19- wishingforahorse
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
02- Poseidon
03- SDS
04-*VanillaBean*
07- HorseLovinLady
9-Bedouin, Sunny
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara
14- xXSerendipityXx
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane), Tymer
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
3- TB4life
4-Midwestgirl89
5- JackofDiamonds
6 - TwendeHaraka
12 - dashygirl
20-Tiffany01
23 shmurmer4, MARLEA WARLEA
25 - A.j., TheRoughrider21


August
1 - TESS!!!, Elly
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
4- Kashmere
8 - BluMagic
8 - africanstardust
11 -Draftgrl
14 - PumpkinzMyBaby22
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
18- barrelracer892
19- Dressage10135
22 - Heybird
23-EquestrianHollywood
25 - luvmyqh
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
01- TeddybearLove
07-redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17-Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
21- JumpsxGlory 
24 - Jake and Dai 
28- Regan7312


October
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03 - Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05 - Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
11 - Tyler
12-arabchica
13- Hidalgo13 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24-Baileejjmommy
27-Amba1027, HowClever
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - Gidji, amightytarzan5
16 - Charlicata
17 - Erin
23 - Lonannuniel
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
4-EmilyandNikki
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
11- Kayty
12- Vidaloco, HorseChic
14- ellygraceee
15- QuarterPony
16- Cowgirl25
16- Sunny06
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
24- Jumpingrules92 
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood
30- SMCLeenie, gaelgirl


22 today!


----------



## minihorse927

January
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
07- Rachel1786
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
11- Hrsegirl
15-lacyloo
18-PaintedFury
19- WSArabians
25-lildonkey8
31- ALottaTrot

February
3- Ashley (jiblethead)
7- Elz7
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
12-ShutUpJoe
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
15-Peppyrox
16 - RedTree
17 - tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
19-xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
20- speedy da fish
23-Pheonix08
24-HollyBubbles
*27- Kelly22790*
28-hoofprints in the sand

March
1-midnightbright67
15th-Cremello
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
20- aspin231
22 - Delete
26-xAddictionx, Gallop On
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
7- Mickey4793
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
17-MIEventer
24- Benny
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
2- Honeysuga
10- My Beau
16 - Becca93
18 - LoveStory
19- wishingforahorse
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
02- Poseidon
03- SDS
04-*VanillaBean*
07- HorseLovinLady
9-Bedouin, Sunny
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara
14- xXSerendipityXx
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane), Tymer
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
3- TB4life
4-Midwestgirl89
5- JackofDiamonds
6 - TwendeHaraka
12 - dashygirl
20-Tiffany01
23 shmurmer4, MARLEA WARLEA
25 - A.j., TheRoughrider21


August
1 - TESS!!!, Elly
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
4- Kashmere
8 - BluMagic
8 - africanstardust
11 -Draftgrl
14 - PumpkinzMyBaby22
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
18- barrelracer892
19- Dressage10135
22 - Heybird
23-EquestrianHollywood
25 - luvmyqh
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
01- TeddybearLove
07-redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17-Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
21- JumpsxGlory 
24 - Jake and Dai 
27 - minihorse927
28- Regan7312


October
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03 - Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05 - Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
11 - Tyler
12-arabchica
13- Hidalgo13 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24-Baileejjmommy
27-Amba1027, HowClever
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - Gidji, amightytarzan5
16 - Charlicata
17 - Erin
23 - Lonannuniel
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
4-EmilyandNikki
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
11- Kayty
12- Vidaloco, HorseChic
14- ellygraceee
15- QuarterPony
16- Cowgirl25
16- Sunny06
17 - Nikelodeon79
17- Kansas_Twister
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
24- Jumpingrules92 
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood
30- SMCLeenie, gaelgirl


----------



## WesternBella

January
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
07- Rachel1786
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
11- Hrsegirl
15-lacyloo
18-PaintedFury
19- WSArabians
25-lildonkey8
31- ALottaTrot

February
3- Ashley (jiblethead)
7- Elz7
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
12-ShutUpJoe
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
15-Peppyrox
16 - RedTree
17 - tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
19-xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
20- speedy da fish
23-Pheonix08
24-HollyBubbles
27- Kelly22790
28-hoofprints in the sand

March
1-midnightbright67
15th-Cremello
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
20- aspin231
22 - Delete
26-xAddictionx, Gallop On
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
7- Mickey4793
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
17-MIEventer
24- Benny
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
2- Honeysuga
10- My Beau
16 - Becca93
18 - LoveStory
19- wishingforahorse
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
02- Poseidon
03- SDS
04-*VanillaBean*
07- HorseLovinLady
9-Bedouin, Sunny
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara
14- xXSerendipityXx
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane), Tymer
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
3- TB4life
4-Midwestgirl89
5- JackofDiamonds
6 - TwendeHaraka
12 - dashygirl
20-Tiffany01
23 shmurmer4, MARLEA WARLEA
25 - A.j., TheRoughrider21


August
1 - TESS!!!, Elly
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
4- Kashmere
8 - BluMagic
8 - africanstardust
11 -Draftgrl
14 - PumpkinzMyBaby22
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
18- barrelracer892
19- Dressage10135
22 - Heybird
23-EquestrianHollywood
25 - luvmyqh
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
01- TeddybearLove
07-redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17-Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
21- JumpsxGlory 
24 - Jake and Dai 
27 - minihorse927
28- Regan7312


October
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03 - Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05 - Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
11 - Tyler
12-arabchica
13- Hidalgo13 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24-Baileejjmommy
27-Amba1027, HowClever
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - Gidji, amightytarzan5
16 - Charlicata
17 - Erin
23 - Lonannuniel
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
4-EmilyandNikki
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
11- Kayty
12- Vidaloco, HorseChic
14- ellygraceee
15- QuarterPony
16- Cowgirl25
16- Sunny06
17 - Nikelodeon79, Kansas_Twister
18 - WesternBella 
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
24- Jumpingrules92 
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood
30- SMCLeenie, gaelgirl
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## doubleopi

January
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
07- Rachel1786
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
11- Hrsegirl
15-lacyloo
18-PaintedFury
19- WSArabians
25-lildonkey8
31- ALottaTrot

February
3- Ashley (jiblethead)
7- Elz7
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
12-ShutUpJoe
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
15-Peppyrox
16 - RedTree
17 - tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
19-xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
20- speedy da fish
23-Pheonix08
24-HollyBubbles
27- Kelly22790
28-hoofprints in the sand

March
1-midnightbright67
15th-Cremello
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
20- aspin231
22 - Delete
26-xAddictionx, Gallop On
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
7- Mickey4793
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
17-MIEventer
24- Benny
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
2- Honeysuga
10- My Beau
16 - Becca93
18 - LoveStory
19- wishingforahorse
21- doubleopi
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
02- Poseidon
03- SDS
04-*VanillaBean*
07- HorseLovinLady
9-Bedouin, Sunny
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara
14- xXSerendipityXx
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane), Tymer
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
3- TB4life
4-Midwestgirl89
5- JackofDiamonds
6 - TwendeHaraka
12 - dashygirl
20-Tiffany01
23 shmurmer4, MARLEA WARLEA
25 - A.j., TheRoughrider21


August
1 - TESS!!!, Elly
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
4- Kashmere
8 - BluMagic
8 - africanstardust
11 -Draftgrl
14 - PumpkinzMyBaby22
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
18- barrelracer892
19- Dressage10135
22 - Heybird
23-EquestrianHollywood
25 - luvmyqh
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
01- TeddybearLove
07-redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17-Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
21- JumpsxGlory 
24 - Jake and Dai 
27 - minihorse927
28- Regan7312


October
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03 - Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05 - Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
11 - Tyler
12-arabchica
13- Hidalgo13 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24-Baileejjmommy
27-Amba1027, HowClever
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - Gidji, amightytarzan5
16 - Charlicata
17 - Erin
23 - Lonannuniel
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
4-EmilyandNikki
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
11- Kayty
12- Vidaloco, HorseChic
14- ellygraceee
15- QuarterPony
16- Cowgirl25
16- Sunny06
17 - Nikelodeon79, Kansas_Twister
18 - WesternBella 
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
24- Jumpingrules92 
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood
30- SMCLeenie, gaelgirl


----------



## Mary Liz

January
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
07- Rachel1786
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
11- Hrsegirl
15-lacyloo
18-PaintedFury
19- WSArabians
25-lildonkey8
31- ALottaTrot

February
3- Ashley (jiblethead)
7- Elz7
9-Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11-Free_sprtd
12-ShutUpJoe
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
15-Peppyrox
16 - RedTree
17 - tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom
19-Brittney(omgpink)
19-xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
20- speedy da fish
23-Pheonix08
24-HollyBubbles
27- Kelly22790
28-hoofprints in the sand

March
1-midnightbright67
15th-Cremello
16th - jazzy
18-Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
20- aspin231
22 - Delete
26-xAddictionx, Gallop On
29 - Apollo

April
1-Harlee Rides Horses
2- Dumas'_Grrrl
7- Mickey4793
9-Brandon, Winter Filly
11 - Jillyann
12-Walkamile
13-Dixiespaintednova.
14-Close2prfct
17-MIEventer
24- Benny
29-xoLivxo
30-kershkova

May
2- Honeysuga
10- My Beau
16 - Becca93
18 - LoveStory
19- wishingforahorse
21- doubleopi
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
02- Poseidon
03- SDS
04-*VanillaBean*
07- HorseLovinLady
9-Bedouin, Sunny
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara
14- xXSerendipityXx
21-Tim
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane), Tymer
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29 - 3neighs

July
1- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
3- TB4life
4-Midwestgirl89
5- JackofDiamonds
6 - TwendeHaraka
12 - dashygirl
20-Tiffany01
23 shmurmer4, MARLEA WARLEA
25 - A.j., TheRoughrider21


August
1 - TESS!!!, Elly
3 -Sissimut-icehestar
4- Kashmere
8 - BluMagic
8 - africanstardust
11 -Draftgrl
14 - PumpkinzMyBaby22
15 - JustDressageIt
16 - Solon
18- barrelracer892
19- Dressage10135
22 - Heybird
23-EquestrianHollywood
25 - luvmyqh
26 -geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30 - dame_wolf
31 -appylover31803, Stilton

September
01- TeddybearLove
07-redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17-Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20 - ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
21- JumpsxGlory 
24 - Jake and Dai 
27 - minihorse927
28- Regan7312


October
01 - xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03 - Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05 - Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
11 - Tyler
12-arabchica
13- Hidalgo13 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24-Baileejjmommy
27-Amba1027, HowClever
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05-Rach
6 - Equus_girl
07 - iridehorses
12- Mary Liz
13 - Buckaroo2010
14 - Gidji, amightytarzan5
16 - Charlicata
17 - Erin
23 - Lonannuniel
27 - Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
1- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
4-EmilyandNikki
7- Jehanzeb
9- LadyDreamer
11- Kayty
12- Vidaloco, HorseChic
14- ellygraceee
15- QuarterPony
16- Cowgirl25
16- Sunny06
17 - Nikelodeon79, Kansas_Twister
18 - WesternBella 
22 - Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24 - moomoo
24- Jumpingrules92 
25 - Kim_Angel
28 - whitetrashwarmblood
30- SMCLeenie, gaelgirl

Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/general-off-topic-discussion/birthdays-13440/page21/#ixzz1uP9CgKPe


----------



## Ne0n Zero

January
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
07- Rachel1786
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
11- Hrsegirl
15- lacyloo
18- PaintedFury
19- WSArabians
25- lildonkey8
31- ALottaTrot

February
03- Ashley (jiblethead)
07- Elz7
09- Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11- Free_sprtd
12- ShutUpJoe
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
15- Peppyrox
16- RedTree
17- tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom
19- Brittney(omgpink)
19- xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
20- speedy da fish
23- Pheonix08
24- HollyBubbles
27- Kelly22790
28- hoofprints in the sand

March
01- midnightbright67
15- Cremello
16- jazzy
18- Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
20- aspin231
22- Delete
26- xAddictionx, Gallop On
29- Apollo

April
01- Harlee Rides Horses
02- Dumas'_Grrrl
07- Mickey4793
09- Brandon, Winter Filly
11- Jillyann
12- Walkamile
13- Dixiespaintednova.
14- Close2prfct
17- MIEventer
24- Benny
29- xoLivxo
30- kershkova

May
02- Honeysuga
10- My Beau
16- Becca93
18- LoveStory
19- wishingforahorse
21- doubleopi
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
02- Poseidon
03- SDS
04- *VanillaBean*
07- HorseLovinLady
09- Bedouin, Sunny
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara
14- xXSerendipityXx
21- Tim, Ne0n Zero
22- Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane), Tymer
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29- 3neighs

July
01- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
03- TB4life
04- Midwestgirl89
05- JackofDiamonds
06- TwendeHaraka
12- dashygirl
20- Tiffany01
23- shmurmer4, MARLEA WARLEA
25- A.j., TheRoughrider21


August
01- TESS!!!, Elly
03- Sissimut-icehestar
04- Kashmere
08- BluMagic
08- africanstardust
11- Draftgrl
14- PumpkinzMyBaby22
15- JustDressageIt
16- Solon
18- barrelracer892
19- Dressage10135
22- Heybird
23- EquestrianHollywood
25- luvmyqh
26- geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30- dame_wolf
31- appylover31803, Stilton

September
01- TeddybearLove
07- redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17- Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20- ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
21- JumpsxGlory 
24- Jake and Dai 
27- minihorse927
28- Regan7312


October
01- xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03- Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05- Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
11- Tyler
12- arabchica
13- Hidalgo13 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24- Baileejjmommy
27- Amba1027, HowClever
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05- Rach
06- Equus_girl
07- iridehorses
12- Mary Liz
13- Buckaroo2010
14- Gidji, amightytarzan5
16- Charlicata
17- Erin
23- Lonannuniel
27- Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
01- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
04- EmilyandNikki
07- Jehanzeb
09- LadyDreamer
11- Kayty
12- Vidaloco, HorseChic
14- ellygraceee
15- QuarterPony
16- Cowgirl25
16- Sunny06
17- Nikelodeon79, Kansas_Twister
18- WesternBella 
22- Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24- moomoo
24- Jumpingrules92 
25- Kim_Angel
28- whitetrashwarmblood
30- SMCLeenie, gaelgirl


----------



## caseymyhorserocks

January
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
07- Rachel1786
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
11- Hrsegirl
15- lacyloo
18- PaintedFury
19- WSArabians
25- lildonkey8
31- ALottaTrot

February
03- Ashley (jiblethead)
07- Elz7
09- Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11- Free_sprtd
12- ShutUpJoe
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
15- Peppyrox
16- RedTree
17- tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom
19- Brittney(omgpink)
19- xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
20- speedy da fish
23- Pheonix08
24- HollyBubbles
27- Kelly22790
28- hoofprints in the sand

March
01- midnightbright67
15- Cremello
16- jazzy
18- Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
20- aspin231
22- Delete
26- xAddictionx, Gallop On
29- Apollo

April
01- Harlee Rides Horses
02- Dumas'_Grrrl
07- Mickey4793
09- Brandon, Winter Filly
11- Jillyann
12- Walkamile
13- Dixiespaintednova.
14- Close2prfct
17- MIEventer
24- Benny
29- xoLivxo
30- kershkova

May
02- Honeysuga
10- My Beau
16- Becca93
18- LoveStory
19- wishingforahorse
21- doubleopi
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
02- Poseidon
03- SDS
04- *VanillaBean*
07- HorseLovinLady
09- Bedouin, Sunny
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara
14- xXSerendipityXx
21- Tim, Ne0n Zero
22- Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane), Tymer
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29- 3neighs

July
01- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
03- TB4life
04- Midwestgirl89
05- JackofDiamonds
06- TwendeHaraka
12- dashygirl
20- Tiffany01
23- shmurmer4, MARLEA WARLEA
25- A.j., TheRoughrider21


August
01- TESS!!!, Elly
03- Sissimut-icehestar
04- Kashmere
08- BluMagic
08- africanstardust
11- Draftgrl
14- PumpkinzMyBaby22
15- JustDressageIt
16- Solon
18- barrelracer892
19- Dressage10135
20- caseymyhorserocks (well this is sad, i'm the only one!)
22- Heybird
23- EquestrianHollywood
25- luvmyqh
26- geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30- dame_wolf
31- appylover31803, Stilton

September
01- TeddybearLove
07- redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17- Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20- ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
21- JumpsxGlory 
24- Jake and Dai 
27- minihorse927
28- Regan7312


October
01- xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03- Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05- Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
11- Tyler
12- arabchica
13- Hidalgo13 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24- Baileejjmommy
27- Amba1027, HowClever
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05- Rach
06- Equus_girl
07- iridehorses
12- Mary Liz
13- Buckaroo2010
14- Gidji, amightytarzan5
16- Charlicata
17- Erin
23- Lonannuniel
27- Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
01- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
04- EmilyandNikki
07- Jehanzeb
09- LadyDreamer
11- Kayty
12- Vidaloco, HorseChic
14- ellygraceee
15- QuarterPony
16- Cowgirl25
16- Sunny06
17- Nikelodeon79, Kansas_Twister
18- WesternBella 
22- Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24- moomoo
24- Jumpingrules92 
25- Kim_Angel
28- whitetrashwarmblood
30- SMCLeenie, gaelgirl


----------



## michaelvanessa

*birthdays of michael and tricky.*

january 01 tricky.
febuary 08 michaelvanessa.


----------



## TaMMa89

Added.

January
01 - tricky
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
07- Rachel1786
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
11- Hrsegirl
15- lacyloo
18- PaintedFury
19- WSArabians
25- lildonkey8
31- ALottaTrot

February
03- Ashley (jiblethead)
07- Elz7
08- michaelvanessa
09- Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11- Free_sprtd
12- ShutUpJoe
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
15- Peppyrox
16- RedTree
17- tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom
19- Brittney(omgpink)
19- xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
20- speedy da fish
23- Pheonix08
24- HollyBubbles
27- Kelly22790
28- hoofprints in the sand

March
01- midnightbright67
15- Cremello
16- jazzy
18- Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
20- aspin231
22- Delete
26- xAddictionx, Gallop On
29- Apollo

April
01- Harlee Rides Horses
02- Dumas'_Grrrl
07- Mickey4793
09- Brandon, Winter Filly
11- Jillyann
12- Walkamile
13- Dixiespaintednova.
14- Close2prfct
17- MIEventer
24- Benny
29- xoLivxo
30- kershkova

May
02- Honeysuga
10- My Beau
16- Becca93
18- LoveStory
19- wishingforahorse
21- doubleopi
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
02- Poseidon
03- SDS
04- *VanillaBean*
07- HorseLovinLady
09- Bedouin, Sunny
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara
14- xXSerendipityXx
21- Tim, Ne0n Zero
22- Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane), Tymer
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29- 3neighs

July
01- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
03- TB4life
04- Midwestgirl89
05- JackofDiamonds
06- TwendeHaraka
12- dashygirl
20- Tiffany01
23- shmurmer4, MARLEA WARLEA
25- A.j., TheRoughrider21


August
01- TESS!!!, Elly
03- Sissimut-icehestar
04- Kashmere
08- BluMagic
08- africanstardust
11- Draftgrl
14- PumpkinzMyBaby22
15- JustDressageIt
16- Solon
18- barrelracer892
19- Dressage10135
20- caseymyhorserocks (well this is sad, i'm the only one!)
22- Heybird
23- EquestrianHollywood
25- luvmyqh
26- geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30- dame_wolf
31- appylover31803, Stilton

September
01- TeddybearLove
07- redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17- Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20- ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
21- JumpsxGlory 
24- Jake and Dai 
27- minihorse927
28- Regan7312


October
01- xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03- Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05- Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
11- Tyler
12- arabchica
13- Hidalgo13 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24- Baileejjmommy
27- Amba1027, HowClever
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05- Rach
06- Equus_girl
07- iridehorses
12- Mary Liz
13- Buckaroo2010
14- Gidji, amightytarzan5
16- Charlicata
17- Erin
23- Lonannuniel
27- Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
01- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
04- EmilyandNikki
07- Jehanzeb
09- LadyDreamer
11- Kayty
12- Vidaloco, HorseChic
14- ellygraceee
15- QuarterPony
16- Cowgirl25
16- Sunny06
17- Nikelodeon79, Kansas_Twister
18- WesternBella 
22- Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24- moomoo
24- Jumpingrules92 
25- Kim_Angel
28- whitetrashwarmblood
30- SMCLeenie, gaelgirl


----------



## faye

January
01 - tricky
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
07- Rachel1786
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
11- Hrsegirl
15- lacyloo
18- PaintedFury
19- WSArabians
25- lildonkey8
31- ALottaTrot

February
03- Ashley (jiblethead)
07- Elz7
08- michaelvanessa
09- Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11- Free_sprtd
12- ShutUpJoe
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
15- Peppyrox
16- RedTree
17- tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom
19- Brittney(omgpink)
19- xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
20- speedy da fish
23- Pheonix08
24- HollyBubbles
27- Kelly22790
28- hoofprints in the sand

March
01- midnightbright67
15- Cremello
16- jazzy
18- Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
20- aspin231
22- Delete
26- xAddictionx, Gallop On
29- Apollo

April
01- Harlee Rides Horses
02- Dumas'_Grrrl
07- Mickey4793
09- Brandon, Winter Filly
11- Jillyann
12- Walkamile
13- Dixiespaintednova.
14- Close2prfct
17- MIEventer
24- Benny
29- xoLivxo
30- kershkova

May
02- Honeysuga
10- My Beau
16- Becca93
18- LoveStory
19- wishingforahorse
21- doubleopi
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
02- Poseidon
03- SDS
04- *VanillaBean*
07- HorseLovinLady
09- Bedouin, Sunny
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara
14- xXSerendipityXx
21- Tim, Ne0n Zero
22- Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane), Tymer
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29- 3neighs

July
01- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
03- TB4life
04- Midwestgirl89
05- JackofDiamonds
06- TwendeHaraka
12- dashygirl
20- Tiffany01
23- shmurmer4, MARLEA WARLEA
25- A.j., TheRoughrider21


August
01- TESS!!!, Elly
03- Sissimut-icehestar
04- Kashmere
08- BluMagic
08- africanstardust
11- Draftgrl
14- PumpkinzMyBaby22
15- JustDressageIt
16- Solon
18- barrelracer892
19- Dressage10135
20- caseymyhorserocks (well this is sad, i'm the only one!)
22- Heybird
23- EquestrianHollywood
25- luvmyqh
26- geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30- dame_wolf
31- appylover31803, Stilton

September
01- TeddybearLove
07- redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
09 - faye
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17- Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20- ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
21- JumpsxGlory 
24- Jake and Dai 
27- minihorse927
28- Regan7312


October
01- xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03- Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05- Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
11- Tyler
12- arabchica
13- Hidalgo13 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24- Baileejjmommy
27- Amba1027, HowClever
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05- Rach
06- Equus_girl
07- iridehorses
12- Mary Liz
13- Buckaroo2010
14- Gidji, amightytarzan5
16- Charlicata
17- Erin
23- Lonannuniel
27- Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
01- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
04- EmilyandNikki
07- Jehanzeb
09- LadyDreamer
11- Kayty
12- Vidaloco, HorseChic
14- ellygraceee
15- QuarterPony
16- Cowgirl25
16- Sunny06
17- Nikelodeon79, Kansas_Twister
18- WesternBella 
22- Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24- moomoo
24- Jumpingrules92 
25- Kim_Angel
28- whitetrashwarmblood
30- SMCLeenie, gaelgirl


----------



## usandpets

January
01 - tricky
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
07- Rachel1786
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
11- Hrsegirl
15- lacyloo
18- PaintedFury
19- WSArabians
25- lildonkey8
31- ALottaTrot

February
03- Ashley (jiblethead)
07- Elz7
08- michaelvanessa
09- Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11- Free_sprtd
12- ShutUpJoe
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
15- Peppyrox
16- RedTree
17- tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom
19- Brittney(omgpink)
19- xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
20- speedy da fish
23- Pheonix08
24- HollyBubbles
27- Kelly22790
28- hoofprints in the sand

March
01- midnightbright67
15- Cremello
16- jazzy
18- Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
20- aspin231
22- Delete
26- xAddictionx, Gallop On
29- Apollo

April
01- Harlee Rides Horses
02- Dumas'_Grrrl
07- Mickey4793
09- Brandon, Winter Filly
11- Jillyann
12- Walkamile
13- Dixiespaintednova.
14- Close2prfct
17- MIEventer
24- Benny
29- xoLivxo
30- kershkova

May
02- Honeysuga
10- My Beau
16- Becca93
18- LoveStory
19- wishingforahorse
21- doubleopi
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
02- Poseidon
03- SDS
04- *VanillaBean*
07- HorseLovinLady
09- Bedouin, Sunny
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara
14- xXSerendipityXx
21- Tim, Ne0n Zero
22- Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane), Tymer
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29- 3neighs

July
01- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
03- TB4life
04- Midwestgirl89
05- JackofDiamonds
06- TwendeHaraka
12- dashygirl, usandpets 
20- Tiffany01
23- shmurmer4, MARLEA WARLEA
25- A.j., TheRoughrider21


August
01- TESS!!!, Elly
03- Sissimut-icehestar
04- Kashmere
08- BluMagic
08- africanstardust
11- Draftgrl
14- PumpkinzMyBaby22
15- JustDressageIt
16- Solon
18- barrelracer892
19- Dressage10135
20- caseymyhorserocks (well this is sad, i'm the only one!)
22- Heybird
23- EquestrianHollywood
25- luvmyqh
26- geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30- dame_wolf
31- appylover31803, Stilton

September
01- TeddybearLove
07- redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
09 - faye
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17- Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20- ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
21- JumpsxGlory 
24- Jake and Dai 
27- minihorse927
28- Regan7312


October
01- xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03- Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05- Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
11- Tyler
12- arabchica
13- Hidalgo13 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24- Baileejjmommy
27- Amba1027, HowClever
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05- Rach
06- Equus_girl
07- iridehorses
12- Mary Liz
13- Buckaroo2010
14- Gidji, amightytarzan5
16- Charlicata
17- Erin
23- Lonannuniel
27- Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
01- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
04- EmilyandNikki
07- Jehanzeb
09- LadyDreamer
11- Kayty
12- Vidaloco, HorseChic
14- ellygraceee
15- QuarterPony
16- Cowgirl25
16- Sunny06
17- Nikelodeon79, Kansas_Twister
18- WesternBella 
22- Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24- moomoo
24- Jumpingrules92 
25- Kim_Angel
28- whitetrashwarmblood
30- SMCLeenie, gaelgirl
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner

January
01 - tricky
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
07- Rachel1786
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
11- Hrsegirl
15- lacyloo
18- PaintedFury
19- WSArabians
25- lildonkey8
31- ALottaTrot

February
03- Ashley (jiblethead)
07- Elz7
08- michaelvanessa
09- Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11- Free_sprtd
12- ShutUpJoe
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
15- Peppyrox
16- RedTree
17- tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom
19- Brittney(omgpink)
19- xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
20- speedy da fish
23- Pheonix08
24- HollyBubbles
27- Kelly22790
28- hoofprints in the sand

March
01- midnightbright67
15- Cremello
16- jazzy
18- Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
20- aspin231
22- Delete
26- xAddictionx, Gallop On
29- Apollo

April
01- Harlee Rides Horses
02- Dumas'_Grrrl
07- Mickey4793
09- Brandon, Winter Filly
11- Jillyann
12- Walkamile
13- Dixiespaintednova.
14- Close2prfct
17- MIEventer
24- Benny
29- xoLivxo
30- kershkova

May
02- Honeysuga
10- My Beau
16- Becca93
18- LoveStory
19- wishingforahorse
21- doubleopi
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
02- Poseidon
03- SDS
04- *VanillaBean*
07- HorseLovinLady
09- Bedouin, Sunny
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara
14- xXSerendipityXx
21- Tim, Ne0n Zero
22- Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane), Tymer
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29- 3neighs

July
01- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
03- TB4life
04- Midwestgirl89
05- JackofDiamonds
06- TwendeHaraka
12- dashygirl, usandpets 
20- Tiffany01
23- shmurmer4, MARLEA WARLEA
25- A.j., TheRoughrider21


August
01- TESS!!!, Elly
03- Sissimut-icehestar
04- Kashmere
08- BluMagic
08- africanstardust
11- Draftgrl
14- PumpkinzMyBaby22
15- JustDressageIt
16- Solon
18- barrelracer892
19- Dressage10135
20- caseymyhorserocks (well this is sad, i'm the only one!)
22- Heybird
23- EquestrianHollywood
25- luvmyqh, DrumRunner
26- geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30- dame_wolf
31- appylover31803, Stilton

September
01- TeddybearLove
07- redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
09 - faye
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17- Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20- ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
21- JumpsxGlory 
24- Jake and Dai 
27- minihorse927
28- Regan7312


October
01- xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03- Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05- Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
11- Tyler
12- arabchica
13- Hidalgo13 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24- Baileejjmommy
27- Amba1027, HowClever
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05- Rach
06- Equus_girl
07- iridehorses
12- Mary Liz
13- Buckaroo2010
14- Gidji, amightytarzan5
16- Charlicata
17- Erin
23- Lonannuniel
27- Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
01- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
04- EmilyandNikki
07- Jehanzeb
09- LadyDreamer
11- Kayty
12- Vidaloco, HorseChic
14- ellygraceee
15- QuarterPony
16- Cowgirl25
16- Sunny06
17- Nikelodeon79, Kansas_Twister
18- WesternBella 
22- Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24- moomoo
24- Jumpingrules92 
25- Kim_Angel
28- whitetrashwarmblood
30- SMCLeenie, gaelgirl
\


----------



## Aaldari

January
01 - tricky
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
07- Rachel1786, Aaldari
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
11- Hrsegirl
15- lacyloo
18- PaintedFury
19- WSArabians
25- lildonkey8
31- ALottaTrot

February
03- Ashley (jiblethead)
07- Elz7
08- michaelvanessa
09- Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11- Free_sprtd
12- ShutUpJoe
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
15- Peppyrox
16- RedTree
17- tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom
19- Brittney(omgpink)
19- xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
20- speedy da fish
23- Pheonix08
24- HollyBubbles
27- Kelly22790
28- hoofprints in the sand

March
01- midnightbright67
15- Cremello
16- jazzy
18- Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
20- aspin231
22- Delete
26- xAddictionx, Gallop On
29- Apollo

April
01- Harlee Rides Horses
02- Dumas'_Grrrl
07- Mickey4793
09- Brandon, Winter Filly
11- Jillyann
12- Walkamile
13- Dixiespaintednova.
14- Close2prfct
17- MIEventer
24- Benny
29- xoLivxo
30- kershkova

May
02- Honeysuga
10- My Beau
16- Becca93
18- LoveStory
19- wishingforahorse
21- doubleopi
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
02- Poseidon
03- SDS
04- *VanillaBean*
07- HorseLovinLady
09- Bedouin, Sunny
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara
14- xXSerendipityXx
21- Tim, Ne0n Zero
22- Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane), Tymer
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29- 3neighs

July
01- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*
03- TB4life
04- Midwestgirl89
05- JackofDiamonds
06- TwendeHaraka
12- dashygirl, usandpets 
20- Tiffany01
23- shmurmer4, MARLEA WARLEA
25- A.j., TheRoughrider21


August
01- TESS!!!, Elly
03- Sissimut-icehestar
04- Kashmere
08- BluMagic
08- africanstardust
11- Draftgrl
14- PumpkinzMyBaby22
15- JustDressageIt
16- Solon
18- barrelracer892
19- Dressage10135
20- caseymyhorserocks (well this is sad, i'm the only one!)
22- Heybird
23- EquestrianHollywood
25- luvmyqh, DrumRunner
26- geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30- dame_wolf
31- appylover31803, Stilton

September
01- TeddybearLove
07- redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
09 - faye
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17- Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20- ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
21- JumpsxGlory 
24- Jake and Dai 
27- minihorse927
28- Regan7312


October
01- xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03- Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05- Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
11- Tyler
12- arabchica
13- Hidalgo13 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24- Baileejjmommy
27- Amba1027, HowClever
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05- Rach
06- Equus_girl
07- iridehorses
12- Mary Liz
13- Buckaroo2010
14- Gidji, amightytarzan5
16- Charlicata
17- Erin
23- Lonannuniel
27- Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
01- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
04- EmilyandNikki
07- Jehanzeb
09- LadyDreamer
11- Kayty
12- Vidaloco, HorseChic
14- ellygraceee
15- QuarterPony
16- Cowgirl25
16- Sunny06
17- Nikelodeon79, Kansas_Twister
18- WesternBella 
22- Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24- moomoo
24- Jumpingrules92 
25- Kim_Angel
28- whitetrashwarmblood
30- SMCLeenie, gaelgirl


----------



## countrylove

Aaldari said:


> January
> 01 - tricky
> 03- Meggymoo, Moxie
> 06- SmoothTrails
> 07- Rachel1786, Aaldari
> 09- myhorsesonador
> 10- HorseLuvr
> 11- Hrsegirl
> 15- lacyloo
> 18- PaintedFury
> 19- WSArabians
> 25- lildonkey8
> 31- ALottaTrot
> 
> February
> 03- Ashley (jiblethead)
> 07- Elz7
> 08- michaelvanessa
> 09- Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
> 11- Free_sprtd
> 12- ShutUpJoe
> 14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
> 15- Peppyrox
> 16- RedTree
> 17- tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom
> 19- Brittney(omgpink)
> 19- xLaurenOscarx
> 20- Larra98
> 20- speedy da fish
> 23- Pheonix08
> 24- HollyBubbles
> 27- Kelly22790
> 28- hoofprints in the sand
> 
> March
> 01- midnightbright67
> 15- Cremello
> 16- jazzy
> 18- Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
> 20- aspin231
> 22- Delete
> 26- xAddictionx, Gallop On
> 29- Apollo
> 
> April
> 01- Harlee Rides Horses
> 02- Dumas'_Grrrl
> 07- Mickey4793
> 09- Brandon, Winter Filly
> 11- Jillyann
> 12- Walkamile
> 13- Dixiespaintednova.
> 14- Close2prfct
> 17- MIEventer
> 24- Benny
> 29- xoLivxo
> 30- kershkova
> 
> May
> 02- Honeysuga
> 10- My Beau
> 16- Becca93
> 18- LoveStory
> 19- wishingforahorse
> 21- doubleopi
> 24- Wanderlust
> 31- Villey
> 
> June
> 02- Poseidon
> 03- SDS
> 04- *VanillaBean*
> 07- HorseLovinLady
> 09- Bedouin, Sunny
> 11- GeminiJumper
> 12- Angel_Leaguer
> 13- Lucara
> 14- xXSerendipityXx
> 21- Tim, Ne0n Zero
> 22- Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
> 23- Tegan (country_girl)
> 25- Lyne (I Love Lane), Tymer
> 27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
> 29- 3neighs
> 
> July
> 01- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*, Countrylove
> 03- TB4life
> 04- Midwestgirl89
> 05- JackofDiamonds
> 06- TwendeHaraka
> 12- dashygirl, usandpets
> 20- Tiffany01
> 23- shmurmer4, MARLEA WARLEA
> 25- A.j., TheRoughrider21
> 
> 
> August
> 01- TESS!!!, Elly
> 03- Sissimut-icehestar
> 04- Kashmere
> 08- BluMagic
> 08- africanstardust
> 11- Draftgrl
> 14- PumpkinzMyBaby22
> 15- JustDressageIt
> 16- Solon
> 18- barrelracer892
> 19- Dressage10135
> 20- caseymyhorserocks (well this is sad, i'm the only one!)
> 22- Heybird
> 23- EquestrianHollywood
> 25- luvmyqh, DrumRunner
> 26- geewillikers
> 28- eventerdrew
> 30- dame_wolf
> 31- appylover31803, Stilton
> 
> September
> 01- TeddybearLove
> 07- redneckprincess70
> 08- katieandduke
> 09 - faye
> 12- ridingismylife2
> 14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
> 15- welshpony15
> 17- Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
> 20- ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
> 21- JumpsxGlory
> 24- Jake and Dai
> 27- minihorse927
> 28- Regan7312
> 
> 
> October
> 01- xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
> 02- Magicr
> 03- Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
> 05- Nita
> 07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
> 11- Tyler
> 12- arabchica
> 13- Hidalgo13
> 14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
> 18- Spyder
> 21- Shona&Fizzi
> 24- Baileejjmommy
> 27- Amba1027, HowClever
> 31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112
> 
> November
> 04- mell
> 05- Rach
> 06- Equus_girl
> 07- iridehorses
> 12- Mary Liz
> 13- Buckaroo2010
> 14- Gidji, amightytarzan5
> 16- Charlicata
> 17- Erin
> 23- Lonannuniel
> 27- Cheval!, bnwalker2
> 
> December
> 01- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
> 04- EmilyandNikki
> 07- Jehanzeb
> 09- LadyDreamer
> 11- Kayty
> 12- Vidaloco, HorseChic
> 14- ellygraceee
> 15- QuarterPony
> 16- Cowgirl25
> 16- Sunny06
> 17- Nikelodeon79, Kansas_Twister
> 18- WesternBella
> 22- Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
> 24- moomoo
> 24- Jumpingrules92
> 25- Kim_Angel
> 28- whitetrashwarmblood
> 30- SMCLeenie, gaelgirl


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wetrain17

_January
01 - tricky
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
07- Rachel1786, Aaldari
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
11- Hrsegirl
15- lacyloo
18- PaintedFury
19- WSArabians_
_21- wetrain17
25- lildonkey8
31- ALottaTrot

February
03- Ashley (jiblethead)
07- Elz7
08- michaelvanessa
09- Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11- Free_sprtd
12- ShutUpJoe
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
15- Peppyrox
16- RedTree
17- tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom
19- Brittney(omgpink)
19- xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
20- speedy da fish
23- Pheonix08
24- HollyBubbles
27- Kelly22790
28- hoofprints in the sand

March
01- midnightbright67
15- Cremello
16- jazzy
18- Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
20- aspin231
22- Delete
26- xAddictionx, Gallop On
29- Apollo

April
01- Harlee Rides Horses
02- Dumas'_Grrrl
07- Mickey4793
09- Brandon, Winter Filly
11- Jillyann
12- Walkamile
13- Dixiespaintednova.
14- Close2prfct
17- MIEventer
24- Benny
29- xoLivxo
30- kershkova

May
02- Honeysuga
10- My Beau
16- Becca93
18- LoveStory
19- wishingforahorse
21- doubleopi
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
02- Poseidon
03- SDS
04- *VanillaBean*
07- HorseLovinLady
09- Bedouin, Sunny
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara
14- xXSerendipityXx
21- Tim, Ne0n Zero
22- Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane), Tymer
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29- 3neighs

July
01- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*, Countrylove
03- TB4life
04- Midwestgirl89
05- JackofDiamonds
06- TwendeHaraka
12- dashygirl, usandpets 
20- Tiffany01
23- shmurmer4, MARLEA WARLEA
25- A.j., TheRoughrider21


August
01- TESS!!!, Elly
03- Sissimut-icehestar
04- Kashmere
08- BluMagic
08- africanstardust
11- Draftgrl
14- PumpkinzMyBaby22
15- JustDressageIt
16- Solon
18- barrelracer892
19- Dressage10135
20- caseymyhorserocks (well this is sad, i'm the only one!)
22- Heybird
23- EquestrianHollywood
25- luvmyqh, DrumRunner
26- geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30- dame_wolf
31- appylover31803, Stilton

September
01- TeddybearLove
07- redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
09 - faye
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17- Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20- ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
21- JumpsxGlory 
24- Jake and Dai 
27- minihorse927
28- Regan7312


October
01- xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03- Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05- Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
11- Tyler
12- arabchica
13- Hidalgo13 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24- Baileejjmommy
27- Amba1027, HowClever
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05- Rach
06- Equus_girl
07- iridehorses
12- Mary Liz
13- Buckaroo2010
14- Gidji, amightytarzan5
16- Charlicata
17- Erin
23- Lonannuniel
27- Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
01- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
04- EmilyandNikki
07- Jehanzeb
09- LadyDreamer
11- Kayty
12- Vidaloco, HorseChic
14- ellygraceee
15- QuarterPony
16- Cowgirl25
16- Sunny06
17- Nikelodeon79, Kansas_Twister
18- WesternBella 
22- Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24- moomoo
24- Jumpingrules92 
25- Kim_Angel
28- whitetrashwarmblood
30- SMCLeenie, gaelgirl_


----------



## ilikehorses2

_January
01 - tricky
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
07- Rachel1786, Aaldari
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
11- Hrsegirl
15- lacyloo
18- PaintedFury
19- WSArabians_
_21- wetrain17
25- lildonkey8
31- ALottaTrot

February
03- Ashley (jiblethead)
07- Elz7
08- michaelvanessa
09- Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11- Free_sprtd
12- ShutUpJoe
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
15- Peppyrox
16- RedTree
17- tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom
19- Brittney(omgpink)
19- xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
20- speedy da fish
23- Pheonix08
24- HollyBubbles
27- Kelly22790
28- hoofprints in the sand

March
01- midnightbright67
15- Cremello
16- jazzy
18- Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
20- aspin231
22- Delete
26- xAddictionx, Gallop On
29- Apollo

April
01- Harlee Rides Horses
02- Dumas'_Grrrl
07- Mickey4793
09- Brandon, Winter Filly
11- Jillyann
12- Walkamile
13- Dixiespaintednova.
14- Close2prfct
17- MIEventer
24- Benny
29- xoLivxo
30- kershkova

May
02- Honeysuga
10- My Beau_
_12- ilikehorses2
16- Becca93
18- LoveStory
19- wishingforahorse
21- doubleopi
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
02- Poseidon
03- SDS
04- *VanillaBean*
07- HorseLovinLady
09- Bedouin, Sunny
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara
14- xXSerendipityXx
21- Tim, Ne0n Zero
22- Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane), Tymer
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29- 3neighs

July
01- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*, Countrylove
03- TB4life
04- Midwestgirl89
05- JackofDiamonds
06- TwendeHaraka
12- dashygirl, usandpets 
20- Tiffany01
23- shmurmer4, MARLEA WARLEA
25- A.j., TheRoughrider21


August
01- TESS!!!, Elly
03- Sissimut-icehestar
04- Kashmere
08- BluMagic
08- africanstardust
11- Draftgrl
14- PumpkinzMyBaby22
15- JustDressageIt
16- Solon
18- barrelracer892
19- Dressage10135
20- caseymyhorserocks (well this is sad, i'm the only one!)
22- Heybird
23- EquestrianHollywood
25- luvmyqh, DrumRunner
26- geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30- dame_wolf
31- appylover31803, Stilton

September
01- TeddybearLove
07- redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
09 - faye
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17- Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20- ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
21- JumpsxGlory 
24- Jake and Dai 
27- minihorse927
28- Regan7312


October
01- xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03- Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05- Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
11- Tyler
12- arabchica
13- Hidalgo13 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24- Baileejjmommy
27- Amba1027, HowClever
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05- Rach
06- Equus_girl
07- iridehorses
12- Mary Liz
13- Buckaroo2010
14- Gidji, amightytarzan5
16- Charlicata
17- Erin
23- Lonannuniel
27- Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
01- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
04- EmilyandNikki
07- Jehanzeb
09- LadyDreamer
11- Kayty
12- Vidaloco, HorseChic
14- ellygraceee
15- QuarterPony
16- Cowgirl25
16- Sunny06
17- Nikelodeon79, Kansas_Twister
18- WesternBella 
22- Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24- moomoo
24- Jumpingrules92 
25- Kim_Angel
28- whitetrashwarmblood
30- SMCLeenie, gaelgirl_


----------



## rbarlo32

January
01 - tricky
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
07- Rachel1786, Aaldari
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
11- Hrsegirl
15- lacyloo
18- PaintedFury
19- WSArabians
21- wetrain17
24- rbarlo32
25- lildonkey8
31- ALottaTrot

February
03- Ashley (jiblethead)
07- Elz7
08- michaelvanessa
09- Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11- Free_sprtd
12- ShutUpJoe
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
15- Peppyrox
16- RedTree
17- tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom
19- Brittney(omgpink)
19- xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
20- speedy da fish
23- Pheonix08
24- HollyBubbles
27- Kelly22790
28- hoofprints in the sand

March
01- midnightbright67
15- Cremello
16- jazzy
18- Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
20- aspin231
22- Delete
26- xAddictionx, Gallop On
29- Apollo

April
01- Harlee Rides Horses
02- Dumas'_Grrrl
07- Mickey4793
09- Brandon, Winter Filly
11- Jillyann
12- Walkamile
13- Dixiespaintednova.
14- Close2prfct
17- MIEventer
24- Benny
29- xoLivxo
30- kershkova

May
02- Honeysuga
10- My Beau
12- ilikehorses2
16- Becca93
18- LoveStory
19- wishingforahorse
21- doubleopi
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
02- Poseidon
03- SDS
04- *VanillaBean*
07- HorseLovinLady
09- Bedouin, Sunny
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara
14- xXSerendipityXx
21- Tim, Ne0n Zero
22- Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane), Tymer
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29- 3neighs

July
01- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*, Countrylove
03- TB4life
04- Midwestgirl89
05- JackofDiamonds
06- TwendeHaraka
12- dashygirl, usandpets 
20- Tiffany01
23- shmurmer4, MARLEA WARLEA
25- A.j., TheRoughrider21


August
01- TESS!!!, Elly
03- Sissimut-icehestar
04- Kashmere
08- BluMagic
08- africanstardust
11- Draftgrl
14- PumpkinzMyBaby22
15- JustDressageIt
16- Solon
18- barrelracer892
19- Dressage10135
20- caseymyhorserocks (well this is sad, i'm the only one!)
22- Heybird
23- EquestrianHollywood
25- luvmyqh, DrumRunner
26- geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30- dame_wolf
31- appylover31803, Stilton

September
01- TeddybearLove
07- redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
09 - faye
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17- Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20- ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
21- JumpsxGlory 
24- Jake and Dai 
27- minihorse927
28- Regan7312


October
01- xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03- Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05- Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
11- Tyler
12- arabchica
13- Hidalgo13 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24- Baileejjmommy
27- Amba1027, HowClever
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05- Rach
06- Equus_girl
07- iridehorses
12- Mary Liz
13- Buckaroo2010
14- Gidji, amightytarzan5
16- Charlicata
17- Erin
23- Lonannuniel
27- Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
01- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
04- EmilyandNikki
07- Jehanzeb
09- LadyDreamer
11- Kayty
12- Vidaloco, HorseChic
14- ellygraceee
15- QuarterPony
16- Cowgirl25
16- Sunny06
17- Nikelodeon79, Kansas_Twister
18- WesternBella 
22- Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24- moomoo
24- Jumpingrules92 
25- Kim_Angel
28- whitetrashwarmblood
30- SMCLeenie, gaelgirl


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

July-10 GallopingGuitarist


----------



## aerie

January
01 - tricky
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
07- Rachel1786, Aaldari
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
11- Hrsegirl
15- lacyloo
18- PaintedFury
19- WSArabians
21- wetrain17
24- rbarlo32
25- lildonkey8
31- ALottaTrot

February
03- Ashley (jiblethead)
07- Elz7
08- michaelvanessa
09- Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11- Free_sprtd
12- ShutUpJoe
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
15- Peppyrox
16- RedTree
17- tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom
19- Brittney(omgpink)
19- xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
20- speedy da fish
21- aerie
23- Pheonix08
24- HollyBubbles
27- Kelly22790
28- hoofprints in the sand

March
01- midnightbright67
15- Cremello
16- jazzy
18- Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
20- aspin231
22- Delete
26- xAddictionx, Gallop On
29- Apollo

April
01- Harlee Rides Horses
02- Dumas'_Grrrl
07- Mickey4793
09- Brandon, Winter Filly
11- Jillyann
12- Walkamile
13- Dixiespaintednova.
14- Close2prfct
17- MIEventer
24- Benny
29- xoLivxo
30- kershkova

May
02- Honeysuga
10- My Beau
12- ilikehorses2
16- Becca93
18- LoveStory
19- wishingforahorse
21- doubleopi
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
02- Poseidon
03- SDS
04- *VanillaBean*
07- HorseLovinLady
09- Bedouin, Sunny
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara
14- xXSerendipityXx
21- Tim, Ne0n Zero
22- Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane), Tymer
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29- 3neighs

July
01- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*, Countrylove
03- TB4life
04- Midwestgirl89
05- JackofDiamonds
06- TwendeHaraka
12- dashygirl, usandpets 
20- Tiffany01
23- shmurmer4, MARLEA WARLEA
25- A.j., TheRoughrider21


August
01- TESS!!!, Elly
03- Sissimut-icehestar
04- Kashmere
08- BluMagic
08- africanstardust
11- Draftgrl
14- PumpkinzMyBaby22
15- JustDressageIt
16- Solon
18- barrelracer892
19- Dressage10135
20- caseymyhorserocks (well this is sad, i'm the only one!)
22- Heybird
23- EquestrianHollywood
25- luvmyqh, DrumRunner
26- geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30- dame_wolf
31- appylover31803, Stilton

September
01- TeddybearLove
07- redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
09 - faye
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17- Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20- ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
21- JumpsxGlory 
24- Jake and Dai 
27- minihorse927
28- Regan7312


October
01- xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03- Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05- Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
11- Tyler
12- arabchica
13- Hidalgo13 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24- Baileejjmommy
27- Amba1027, HowClever
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05- Rach
06- Equus_girl
07- iridehorses
12- Mary Liz
13- Buckaroo2010
14- Gidji, amightytarzan5
16- Charlicata
17- Erin
23- Lonannuniel
27- Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
01- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
04- EmilyandNikki
07- Jehanzeb
09- LadyDreamer
11- Kayty
12- Vidaloco, HorseChic
14- ellygraceee
15- QuarterPony
16- Cowgirl25
16- Sunny06
17- Nikelodeon79, Kansas_Twister
18- WesternBella 
22- Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24- moomoo
24- Jumpingrules92 
25- Kim_Angel
28- whitetrashwarmblood
30- SMCLeenie, gaelgirl


----------



## TaMMa89

January
01 - tricky
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
07- Rachel1786, Aaldari
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
11- Hrsegirl
15- lacyloo
18- PaintedFury
19- WSArabians
21- wetrain17
24- rbarlo32
25- lildonkey8
31- ALottaTrot

February
03- Ashley (jiblethead)
07- Elz7
08- michaelvanessa
09- Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11- Free_sprtd
12- ShutUpJoe
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
15- Peppyrox
16- RedTree
17- tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom
19- Brittney(omgpink)
19- xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
20- speedy da fish
21- aerie
23- Pheonix08
24- HollyBubbles
27- Kelly22790
28- hoofprints in the sand

March
01- midnightbright67
15- Cremello
16- jazzy
18- Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
20- aspin231
22- Delete
26- xAddictionx, Gallop On
29- Apollo

April
01- Harlee Rides Horses
02- Dumas'_Grrrl
07- Mickey4793
09- Brandon, Winter Filly
11- Jillyann
12- Walkamile
13- Dixiespaintednova.
14- Close2prfct
17- MIEventer
24- Benny
29- xoLivxo
30- kershkova

May
02- Honeysuga
10- My Beau
12- ilikehorses2
16- Becca93
18- LoveStory
19- wishingforahorse
21- doubleopi
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
02- Poseidon
03- SDS
04- *VanillaBean*
07- HorseLovinLady
09- Bedouin, Sunny
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara
14- xXSerendipityXx
21- Tim, Ne0n Zero
22- Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane), Tymer
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29- 3neighs

July
01- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*, Countrylove
03- TB4life
04- Midwestgirl89
05- JackofDiamonds
06- TwendeHaraka
10- GallopingGuitarist
12- dashygirl, usandpets 
20- Tiffany01
23- shmurmer4, MARLEA WARLEA
25- A.j., TheRoughrider21


August
01- TESS!!!, Elly
03- Sissimut-icehestar
04- Kashmere
08- BluMagic
08- africanstardust
11- Draftgrl
14- PumpkinzMyBaby22
15- JustDressageIt
16- Solon
18- barrelracer892
19- Dressage10135
20- caseymyhorserocks (well this is sad, i'm the only one!)
22- Heybird
23- EquestrianHollywood
25- luvmyqh, DrumRunner
26- geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30- dame_wolf
31- appylover31803, Stilton

September
01- TeddybearLove
07- redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
09 - faye
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17- Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20- ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
21- JumpsxGlory 
24- Jake and Dai 
27- minihorse927
28- Regan7312


October
01- xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03- Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05- Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
11- Tyler
12- arabchica
13- Hidalgo13 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24- Baileejjmommy
27- Amba1027, HowClever
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05- Rach
06- Equus_girl
07- iridehorses
12- Mary Liz
13- Buckaroo2010
14- Gidji, amightytarzan5
16- Charlicata
17- Erin
23- Lonannuniel
27- Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
01- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
04- EmilyandNikki
07- Jehanzeb
09- LadyDreamer
11- Kayty
12- Vidaloco, HorseChic
14- ellygraceee
15- QuarterPony
16- Cowgirl25
16- Sunny06
17- Nikelodeon79, Kansas_Twister
18- WesternBella 
22- Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24- moomoo
24- Jumpingrules92 
25- Kim_Angel
28- whitetrashwarmblood
30- SMCLeenie, gaelgirl


----------



## iRide Ponies

January
01 - tricky
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
07- Rachel1786, Aaldari
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
11- Hrsegirl
15- lacyloo
18- PaintedFury
19- WSArabians
21- wetrain17
24- rbarlo32
25- lildonkey8
31- ALottaTrot

February
03- Ashley (jiblethead)
07- Elz7
08- michaelvanessa
09- Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11- Free_sprtd
12- ShutUpJoe
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
15- Peppyrox
16- RedTree
17- tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom
19- Brittney(omgpink)
19- xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
20- speedy da fish
21- aerie
23- Pheonix08
24- HollyBubbles
27- Kelly22790
28- hoofprints in the sand

March
01- midnightbright67
15- Cremello
16- jazzy
18- Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
20- aspin231
22- Delete
26- xAddictionx, Gallop On
29- Apollo

April
01- Harlee Rides Horses
02- Dumas'_Grrrl
07- Mickey4793
09- Brandon, Winter Filly
11- Jillyann
12- Walkamile
13- Dixiespaintednova.
14- Close2prfct
17- MIEventer
24- Benny
29- xoLivxo
30- kershkova

May
02- Honeysuga
10- My Beau
12- ilikehorses2
16- Becca93
18- LoveStory
19- wishingforahorse
21- doubleopi
24- Wanderlust
31- Villey

June
02- Poseidon
03- SDS
04- *VanillaBean*
07- HorseLovinLady
09- Bedouin, Sunny
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara
14- xXSerendipityXx
21- Tim, Ne0n Zero
22- Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane), Tymer
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29- 3neighs

July
01- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*, Countrylove
03- TB4life
04- Midwestgirl89
05- JackofDiamonds
06- TwendeHaraka
10- GallopingGuitarist
12- dashygirl, usandpets
16- iRide Ponies 
20- Tiffany01
23- shmurmer4, MARLEA WARLEA
25- A.j., TheRoughrider21


August
01- TESS!!!, Elly
03- Sissimut-icehestar
04- Kashmere
08- BluMagic
08- africanstardust
11- Draftgrl
14- PumpkinzMyBaby22
15- JustDressageIt
16- Solon
18- barrelracer892
19- Dressage10135
20- caseymyhorserocks (well this is sad, i'm the only one!)
22- Heybird
23- EquestrianHollywood
25- luvmyqh, DrumRunner
26- geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30- dame_wolf
31- appylover31803, Stilton

September
01- TeddybearLove
07- redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
09 - faye
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17- Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20- ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
21- JumpsxGlory 
24- Jake and Dai 
27- minihorse927
28- Regan7312


October
01- xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03- Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05- Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
11- Tyler
12- arabchica
13- Hidalgo13 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24- Baileejjmommy
27- Amba1027, HowClever
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05- Rach
06- Equus_girl
07- iridehorses
12- Mary Liz
13- Buckaroo2010
14- Gidji, amightytarzan5
16- Charlicata
17- Erin
23- Lonannuniel
27- Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
01- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
04- EmilyandNikki
07- Jehanzeb
09- LadyDreamer
11- Kayty
12- Vidaloco, HorseChic
14- ellygraceee
15- QuarterPony
16- Cowgirl25
16- Sunny06
17- Nikelodeon79, Kansas_Twister
18- WesternBella 
22- Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24- moomoo
24- Jumpingrules92 
25- Kim_Angel
28- whitetrashwarmblood
30- SMCLeenie, gaelgirl


----------



## LittleAppy

January
01 - tricky
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
07- Rachel1786, Aaldari
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
11- Hrsegirl
15- lacyloo
18- PaintedFury
19- WSArabians
21- wetrain17
24- rbarlo32
25- lildonkey8
31- ALottaTrot

February
03- Ashley (jiblethead)
07- Elz7
08- michaelvanessa
09- Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11- Free_sprtd
12- ShutUpJoe
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
15- Peppyrox
16- RedTree
17- tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom
19- Brittney(omgpink)
19- xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
20- speedy da fish
21- aerie
23- Pheonix08
24- HollyBubbles
27- Kelly22790
28- hoofprints in the sand

March
01- midnightbright67
15- Cremello
16- jazzy
18- Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
20- aspin231
22- Delete
26- xAddictionx, Gallop On
29- Apollo

April
01- Harlee Rides Horses
02- Dumas'_Grrrl
07- Mickey4793
09- Brandon, Winter Filly
11- Jillyann
12- Walkamile
13- Dixiespaintednova.
14- Close2prfct
17- MIEventer
24- Benny
29- xoLivxo
30- kershkova

May
02- Honeysuga
10- My Beau
12- ilikehorses2
16- Becca93
18- LoveStory
19- wishingforahorse
21- doubleopi
24- Wanderlust
29- LittleAppy
31- Villey

June
02- Poseidon
03- SDS
04- *VanillaBean*
07- HorseLovinLady
09- Bedouin, Sunny
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara
14- xXSerendipityXx
21- Tim, Ne0n Zero
22- Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane), Tymer
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29- 3neighs

July
01- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*, Countrylove
03- TB4life
04- Midwestgirl89
05- JackofDiamonds
06- TwendeHaraka
10- GallopingGuitarist
12- dashygirl, usandpets
16- iRide Ponies 
20- Tiffany01
23- shmurmer4, MARLEA WARLEA
25- A.j., TheRoughrider21


August
01- TESS!!!, Elly
03- Sissimut-icehestar
04- Kashmere
08- BluMagic
08- africanstardust
11- Draftgrl
14- PumpkinzMyBaby22
15- JustDressageIt
16- Solon
18- barrelracer892
19- Dressage10135
20- caseymyhorserocks (well this is sad, i'm the only one!)
22- Heybird
23- EquestrianHollywood
25- luvmyqh, DrumRunner
26- geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30- dame_wolf
31- appylover31803, Stilton

September
01- TeddybearLove
07- redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
09 - faye
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17- Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20- ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
21- JumpsxGlory 
24- Jake and Dai 
27- minihorse927
28- Regan7312


October
01- xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03- Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05- Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
11- Tyler
12- arabchica
13- Hidalgo13 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24- Baileejjmommy
27- Amba1027, HowClever
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05- Rach
06- Equus_girl
07- iridehorses
12- Mary Liz
13- Buckaroo2010
14- Gidji, amightytarzan5
16- Charlicata
17- Erin
23- Lonannuniel
27- Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
01- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
04- EmilyandNikki
07- Jehanzeb
09- LadyDreamer
11- Kayty
12- Vidaloco, HorseChic
14- ellygraceee
15- QuarterPony
16- Cowgirl25
16- Sunny06
17- Nikelodeon79, Kansas_Twister
18- WesternBella 
22- Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24- moomoo
24- Jumpingrules92 
25- Kim_Angel
28- whitetrashwarmblood
30- SMCLeenie, gaelgirl


----------



## Roperchick

January
01 - tricky
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
07- Rachel1786, Aaldari
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
11- Hrsegirl
15- lacyloo
18- PaintedFury
19- WSArabians
21- wetrain17
24- rbarlo32
25- lildonkey8
31- ALottaTrot

February
03- Ashley (jiblethead)
07- Elz7
08- michaelvanessa
09- Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11- Free_sprtd
12- ShutUpJoe
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
15- Peppyrox
16- RedTree
17- tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom
19- Brittney(omgpink)
19- xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
20- speedy da fish
21- aerie
23- Pheonix08
24- HollyBubbles
27- Kelly22790
28- hoofprints in the sand

March
01- midnightbright67
15- Cremello
16- jazzy
18- Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
20- aspin231
22- Delete
26- xAddictionx, Gallop On
29- Apollo

April
01- Harlee Rides Horses
02- Dumas'_Grrrl
07- Mickey4793
09- Brandon, Winter Filly
11- Jillyann
12- Walkamile
13- Dixiespaintednova.
14- Close2prfct
17- MIEventer
24- Benny
29- xoLivxo
30- kershkova

May
02- Honeysuga
10- My Beau
12- ilikehorses2
16- Becca93
18- LoveStory
19- wishingforahorse
21- doubleopi
24- Wanderlust
29- LittleAppy
31- Villey

June
02- Castle aka roperchick
02- Poseidon
03- SDS
04- *VanillaBean*
07- HorseLovinLady
09- Bedouin, Sunny
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara
14- xXSerendipityXx
21- Tim, Ne0n Zero
22- Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane), Tymer
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29- 3neighs

July
01- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*, Countrylove
03- TB4life
04- Midwestgirl89
05- JackofDiamonds
06- TwendeHaraka
10- GallopingGuitarist
12- dashygirl, usandpets
16- iRide Ponies 
20- Tiffany01
23- shmurmer4, MARLEA WARLEA
25- A.j., TheRoughrider21


August
01- TESS!!!, Elly
03- Sissimut-icehestar
04- Kashmere
08- BluMagic
08- africanstardust
11- Draftgrl
14- PumpkinzMyBaby22
15- JustDressageIt
16- Solon
18- barrelracer892
19- Dressage10135
20- caseymyhorserocks (well this is sad, i'm the only one!)
22- Heybird
23- EquestrianHollywood
25- luvmyqh, DrumRunner
26- geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30- dame_wolf
31- appylover31803, Stilton

September
01- TeddybearLove
07- redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
09 - faye
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17- Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20- ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
21- JumpsxGlory 
24- Jake and Dai 
27- minihorse927
28- Regan7312


October
01- xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03- Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05- Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
11- Tyler
12- arabchica
13- Hidalgo13 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24- Baileejjmommy
27- Amba1027, HowClever
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05- Rach
06- Equus_girl
07- iridehorses
12- Mary Liz
13- Buckaroo2010
14- Gidji, amightytarzan5
16- Charlicata
17- Erin
23- Lonannuniel
27- Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
01- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
04- EmilyandNikki
07- Jehanzeb
09- LadyDreamer
11- Kayty
12- Vidaloco, HorseChic
14- ellygraceee
15- QuarterPony
16- Cowgirl25
16- Sunny06
17- Nikelodeon79, Kansas_Twister
18- WesternBella 
22- Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24- moomoo
24- Jumpingrules92 
25- Kim_Angel
28- whitetrashwarmblood
30- SMCLeenie, gaelgirl[/QUOTE]

PS happy belated bday to you and me Poseidon!


----------



## Poseidon

I just saw that! Wooooo!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher5

January
01 - tricky
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
07- Rachel1786, Aaldari
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
11- Hrsegirl
15- lacyloo
18- PaintedFury
19- WSArabians
21- wetrain17
24- rbarlo32
25- lildonkey8
31- ALottaTrot

February
03- Ashley (jiblethead)
07- Elz7
08- michaelvanessa
09- Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11- Free_sprtd
12- ShutUpJoe
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
15- Peppyrox
16- RedTree
17- tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom
19- Brittney(omgpink)
19- xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
20- speedy da fish
21- aerie
23- Pheonix08
24- HollyBubbles
27- Kelly22790
28- hoofprints in the sand

March
01- midnightbright67
15- Cremello
16- jazzy
18- Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
20- aspin231
22- Delete
26- xAddictionx, Gallop On
29- Apollo

April
01- Harlee Rides Horses
02- Dumas'_Grrrl
07- Mickey4793
09- Brandon, Winter Filly
11- Jillyann
12- Walkamile
13- Dixiespaintednova.
14- Close2prfct
17- MIEventer
24- Benny
29- xoLivxo
30- kershkova

May
02- Honeysuga
05- Dreamcatcher5
10- My Beau
12- ilikehorses2
16- Becca93
18- LoveStory
19- wishingforahorse
21- doubleopi
24- Wanderlust
29- LittleAppy
31- Villey

June
02- Castle aka roperchick
02- Poseidon
03- SDS
04- *VanillaBean*
07- HorseLovinLady
09- Bedouin, Sunny
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara
14- xXSerendipityXx
21- Tim, Ne0n Zero
22- Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane), Tymer
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29- 3neighs

July
01- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*, Countrylove
03- TB4life
04- Midwestgirl89
05- JackofDiamonds
06- TwendeHaraka
10- GallopingGuitarist
12- dashygirl, usandpets
16- iRide Ponies 
20- Tiffany01
23- shmurmer4, MARLEA WARLEA
25- A.j., TheRoughrider21


August
01- TESS!!!, Elly
03- Sissimut-icehestar
04- Kashmere
08- BluMagic
08- africanstardust
11- Draftgrl
14- PumpkinzMyBaby22
15- JustDressageIt
16- Solon
18- barrelracer892
19- Dressage10135
20- caseymyhorserocks (well this is sad, i'm the only one!)
22- Heybird
23- EquestrianHollywood
25- luvmyqh, DrumRunner
26- geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30- dame_wolf
31- appylover31803, Stilton

September
01- TeddybearLove
07- redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
09 - faye
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17- Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20- ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
21- JumpsxGlory 
24- Jake and Dai 
27- minihorse927
28- Regan7312


October
01- xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03- Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05- Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
11- Tyler
12- arabchica
13- Hidalgo13 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24- Baileejjmommy
27- Amba1027, HowClever
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05- Rach
06- Equus_girl
07- iridehorses
12- Mary Liz
13- Buckaroo2010
14- Gidji, amightytarzan5
16- Charlicata
17- Erin
23- Lonannuniel
27- Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
01- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
04- EmilyandNikki
07- Jehanzeb
09- LadyDreamer
11- Kayty
12- Vidaloco, HorseChic
14- ellygraceee
15- QuarterPony
16- Cowgirl25
16- Sunny06
17- Nikelodeon79, Kansas_Twister
18- WesternBella 
22- Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24- moomoo
24- Jumpingrules92 
25- Kim_Angel
28- whitetrashwarmblood
30- SMCLeenie, gaelgirl

There we go


----------



## Rodeo1998

January
01 - tricky
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
07- Rachel1786, Aaldari
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
11- Hrsegirl
15- lacyloo
18- PaintedFury
19- WSArabians
21- wetrain17
24- rbarlo32
25- lildonkey8
31- ALottaTrot

February
03- Ashley (jiblethead)
07- Elz7
08- michaelvanessa
09- Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11- Free_sprtd
12- ShutUpJoe
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
15- Peppyrox
16- RedTree
17- tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom
19- Brittney(omgpink)
19- xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
20- speedy da fish
21- aerie
23- Pheonix08
24- HollyBubbles
27- Kelly22790
28- hoofprints in the sand

March
01- midnightbright67
15- Cremello
16- jazzy
18- Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
20- aspin231
22- Delete
26- xAddictionx, Gallop On
29- Apollo

April
01- Harlee Rides Horses
02- Dumas'_Grrrl
07- Mickey4793
09- Brandon, Winter Filly
11- Jillyann
12- Walkamile
13- Dixiespaintednova.
14- Close2prfct
17- MIEventer
24- Benny
29- xoLivxo
30- kershkova

May
02- Honeysuga
05- Dreamcatcher5
10- My Beau
12- ilikehorses2
16- Becca93
18- LoveStory
19- wishingforahorse
21- doubleopi
24- Wanderlust
29- LittleAppy
31- Villey

June
02- Castle aka roperchick
02- Poseidon
03- SDS
04- *VanillaBean*
07- HorseLovinLady
09- Bedouin, Sunny
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara
14- xXSerendipityXx
19- Emily(Rodeo1998)
21- Tim, Ne0n Zero
22- Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane), Tymer
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29- 3neighs

July
01- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*, Countrylove
03- TB4life
04- Midwestgirl89
05- JackofDiamonds
06- TwendeHaraka
10- GallopingGuitarist
12- dashygirl, usandpets
16- iRide Ponies 
20- Tiffany01
23- shmurmer4, MARLEA WARLEA
25- A.j., TheRoughrider21


August
01- TESS!!!, Elly
03- Sissimut-icehestar
04- Kashmere
08- BluMagic
08- africanstardust
11- Draftgrl
14- PumpkinzMyBaby22
15- JustDressageIt
16- Solon
18- barrelracer892
19- Dressage10135
20- caseymyhorserocks (well this is sad, i'm the only one!)
22- Heybird
23- EquestrianHollywood
25- luvmyqh, DrumRunner
26- geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30- dame_wolf
31- appylover31803, Stilton

September
01- TeddybearLove
07- redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
09 - faye
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17- Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20- ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
21- JumpsxGlory 
24- Jake and Dai 
27- minihorse927
28- Regan7312


October
01- xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03- Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05- Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
11- Tyler
12- arabchica
13- Hidalgo13 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24- Baileejjmommy
27- Amba1027, HowClever
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05- Rach
06- Equus_girl
07- iridehorses
12- Mary Liz
13- Buckaroo2010
14- Gidji, amightytarzan5
16- Charlicata
17- Erin
23- Lonannuniel
27- Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
01- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
04- EmilyandNikki
07- Jehanzeb
09- LadyDreamer
11- Kayty
12- Vidaloco, HorseChic
14- ellygraceee
15- QuarterPony
16- Cowgirl25
16- Sunny06
17- Nikelodeon79, Kansas_Twister
18- WesternBella 
22- Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24- moomoo
24- Jumpingrules92 
25- Kim_Angel
28- whitetrashwarmblood
30- SMCLeenie, gaelgirl


----------



## lab1

happy birdthday every body


----------



## dapples and greys

January
01 - tricky
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
07- Rachel1786, Aaldari
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
11- Hrsegirl
15- lacyloo
18- PaintedFury
19- WSArabians
21- wetrain17
24- rbarlo32
25- lildonkey8
31- ALottaTrot

February
03- Ashley (jiblethead)
07- Elz7
08- michaelvanessa
09- Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11- Free_sprtd
12- ShutUpJoe
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
15- Peppyrox
16- RedTree
17- tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom
19- Brittney(omgpink)
19- xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
20- speedy da fish
21- aerie
23- Pheonix08
24- HollyBubbles
27- Kelly22790
28- hoofprints in the sand

March
01- midnightbright67
15- Cremello
16- jazzy
18- Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
20- aspin231
22- Delete
26- xAddictionx, Gallop On
29- Apollo

April
01- Harlee Rides Horses
02- Dumas'_Grrrl
07- Mickey4793
09- Brandon, Winter Filly
11- Jillyann
12- Walkamile, dapples and greys
13- Dixiespaintednova.
14- Close2prfct
17- MIEventer
24- Benny
29- xoLivxo
30- kershkova

May
02- Honeysuga
05- Dreamcatcher5
10- My Beau
12- ilikehorses2
16- Becca93
18- LoveStory
19- wishingforahorse
21- doubleopi
24- Wanderlust
29- LittleAppy
31- Villey

June
02- Castle aka roperchick
02- Poseidon
03- SDS
04- *VanillaBean*
07- HorseLovinLady
09- Bedouin, Sunny
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara
14- xXSerendipityXx
19- Emily(Rodeo1998)
21- Tim, Ne0n Zero
22- Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane), Tymer
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29- 3neighs

July
01- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*, Countrylove
03- TB4life
04- Midwestgirl89
05- JackofDiamonds
06- TwendeHaraka
10- GallopingGuitarist
12- dashygirl, usandpets
16- iRide Ponies 
20- Tiffany01
23- shmurmer4, MARLEA WARLEA
25- A.j., TheRoughrider21


August
01- TESS!!!, Elly
03- Sissimut-icehestar
04- Kashmere
08- BluMagic
08- africanstardust
11- Draftgrl
14- PumpkinzMyBaby22
15- JustDressageIt
16- Solon
18- barrelracer892
19- Dressage10135
20- caseymyhorserocks (well this is sad, i'm the only one!)
22- Heybird
23- EquestrianHollywood
25- luvmyqh, DrumRunner
26- geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30- dame_wolf
31- appylover31803, Stilton

September
01- TeddybearLove
07- redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
09 - faye
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17- Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20- ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
21- JumpsxGlory 
24- Jake and Dai 
27- minihorse927
28- Regan7312


October
01- xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03- Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05- Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
11- Tyler
12- arabchica
13- Hidalgo13 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24- Baileejjmommy
27- Amba1027, HowClever
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05- Rach
06- Equus_girl
07- iridehorses
12- Mary Liz
13- Buckaroo2010
14- Gidji, amightytarzan5
16- Charlicata
17- Erin
23- Lonannuniel
27- Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
01- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
04- EmilyandNikki
07- Jehanzeb
09- LadyDreamer
11- Kayty
12- Vidaloco, HorseChic
14- ellygraceee
15- QuarterPony
16- Cowgirl25
16- Sunny06
17- Nikelodeon79, Kansas_Twister
18- WesternBella 
22- Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24- moomoo
24- Jumpingrules92 
25- Kim_Angel
28- whitetrashwarmblood
30- SMCLeenie, gaelgirl


----------



## morganarab94

January
01 - tricky
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
07- Rachel1786, Aaldari
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
11- Hrsegirl
15- lacyloo
18- PaintedFury
19- WSArabians
21- wetrain17
24- rbarlo32
25- lildonkey8
31- ALottaTrot

February
03- Ashley (jiblethead)
07- Elz7
08- michaelvanessa
09- Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11- Free_sprtd
12- ShutUpJoe
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
15- Peppyrox
16- RedTree
17- tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom
19- Brittney(omgpink)
19- xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
20- speedy da fish
21- aerie
23- Pheonix08
24- HollyBubbles
27- Kelly22790
28- hoofprints in the sand

March
01- midnightbright67
15- Cremello
16- jazzy
18- Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
20- aspin231
22- Delete
26- xAddictionx, Gallop On
29- Apollo

April
01- Harlee Rides Horses
02- Dumas'_Grrrl
07- Mickey4793
09- Brandon, Winter Filly
11- Jillyann
12- Walkamile, dapples and greys
13- Dixiespaintednova.
14- Close2prfct
17- MIEventer
24- Benny
29- xoLivxo
30- kershkova

May
02- Honeysuga
05- Dreamcatcher5
10- My Beau
12- ilikehorses2
16- Becca93
18- LoveStory
19- wishingforahorse
21- doubleopi
24- Wanderlust
29- LittleAppy
31- Villey

June
02- Castle aka roperchick
02- Poseidon
03- SDS
04- *VanillaBean*
07- HorseLovinLady
09- Bedouin, Sunny
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara
14- xXSerendipityXx
19- Emily(Rodeo1998)
21- Tim, Ne0n Zero
22- Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane), Tymer
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29- 3neighs

July
01- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*, Countrylove
03- TB4life
04- Midwestgirl89
05- JackofDiamonds
06- TwendeHaraka
10- GallopingGuitarist
12- dashygirl, usandpets
16- iRide Ponies 
20- Tiffany01
23- shmurmer4, MARLEA WARLEA
25- A.j., TheRoughrider21


August
01- TESS!!!, Elly
03- Sissimut-icehestar,morganarab94
04- Kashmere
08- BluMagic
08- africanstardust
11- Draftgrl
14- PumpkinzMyBaby22
15- JustDressageIt
16- Solon
18- barrelracer892
19- Dressage10135
20- caseymyhorserocks (well this is sad, i'm the only one!)
22- Heybird
23- EquestrianHollywood
25- luvmyqh, DrumRunner
26- geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30- dame_wolf
31- appylover31803, Stilton

September
01- TeddybearLove
07- redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
09 - faye
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17- Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20- ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
21- JumpsxGlory 
24- Jake and Dai 
27- minihorse927
28- Regan7312


October
01- xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03- Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05- Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
11- Tyler
12- arabchica
13- Hidalgo13 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24- Baileejjmommy
27- Amba1027, HowClever
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05- Rach
06- Equus_girl
07- iridehorses
12- Mary Liz
13- Buckaroo2010
14- Gidji, amightytarzan5
16- Charlicata
17- Erin
23- Lonannuniel
27- Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
01- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
04- EmilyandNikki
07- Jehanzeb
09- LadyDreamer
11- Kayty
12- Vidaloco, HorseChic
14- ellygraceee
15- QuarterPony
16- Cowgirl25
16- Sunny06
17- Nikelodeon79, Kansas_Twister
18- WesternBella 
22- Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24- moomoo
24- Jumpingrules92 
25- Kim_Angel
28- whitetrashwarmblood
30- SMCLeenie, gaelgirl


----------



## Oliveren15

January
01 - tricky
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
07- Rachel1786, Aaldari
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
11- Hrsegirl
15- lacyloo
18- PaintedFury
19- WSArabians
21- wetrain17
24- rbarlo32
25- lildonkey8
31- ALottaTrot

February
03- Ashley (jiblethead)
07- Elz7
08- michaelvanessa
09- Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11- Free_sprtd
12- ShutUpJoe
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
15- Peppyrox
16- RedTree
17- tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom
19- Brittney(omgpink)
19- xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
20- speedy da fish
21- aerie
23- Pheonix08
24- HollyBubbles
27- Kelly22790
28- hoofprints in the sand

March
01- midnightbright67
15- Cremello
16- jazzy
18- Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
20- aspin231
22- Delete
26- xAddictionx, Gallop On
29- Apollo

April
01- Harlee Rides Horses
02- Dumas'_Grrrl
07- Mickey4793
09- Brandon, Winter Filly
11- Jillyann
12- Walkamile, dapples and greys
13- Dixiespaintednova.
14- Close2prfct
17- MIEventer
24- Benny
29- xoLivxo
30- kershkova

May
02- Honeysuga
05- Dreamcatcher5
10- My Beau
12- ilikehorses2
16- Becca93
18- LoveStory
19- wishingforahorse
21- doubleopi
24- Wanderlust
29- LittleAppy
31- Villey

June
02- Castle aka roperchick
02- Poseidon
03- SDS
04- *VanillaBean*
07- HorseLovinLady
09- Bedouin, Sunny
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara
14- xXSerendipityXx
19- Emily(Rodeo1998)
21- Tim, Ne0n Zero
22- Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane), Tymer
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29- 3neighs

July
01- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*, Countrylove
03- TB4life
04- Midwestgirl89
05- JackofDiamonds
06- TwendeHaraka
10- GallopingGuitarist
12- dashygirl, usandpets
16- iRide Ponies 
20- Tiffany01
23- shmurmer4, MARLEA WARLEA
25- A.j., TheRoughrider21


August
01- TESS!!!, Elly
03- Sissimut-icehestar,morganarab94
04- Kashmere
08- BluMagic
08- africanstardust
11- Draftgrl
14- PumpkinzMyBaby22
15- JustDressageIt
16- Solon
18- barrelracer892
19- Dressage10135
20- caseymyhorserocks (well this is sad, i'm the only one!)
22- Heybird
23- EquestrianHollywood
24-Oliveren15
25- luvmyqh, DrumRunner
26- geewillikers
28- eventerdrew
30- dame_wolf
31- appylover31803, Stilton

September
01- TeddybearLove
07- redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
09 - faye
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17- Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20- ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
21- JumpsxGlory 
24- Jake and Dai 
27- minihorse927
28- Regan7312


October
01- xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03- Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05- Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
11- Tyler
12- arabchica
13- Hidalgo13 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24- Baileejjmommy
27- Amba1027, HowClever
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05- Rach
06- Equus_girl
07- iridehorses
12- Mary Liz
13- Buckaroo2010
14- Gidji, amightytarzan5
16- Charlicata
17- Erin
23- Lonannuniel
27- Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
01- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
04- EmilyandNikki
07- Jehanzeb
09- LadyDreamer
11- Kayty
12- Vidaloco, HorseChic
14- ellygraceee
15- QuarterPony
16- Cowgirl25
16- Sunny06
17- Nikelodeon79, Kansas_Twister
18- WesternBella 
22- Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24- moomoo
24- Jumpingrules92 
25- Kim_Angel
28- whitetrashwarmblood
30- SMCLeenie, gaelgirl 

Like


----------



## loveduffy

January
01 - tricky
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
07- Rachel1786, Aaldari
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
11- Hrsegirl
15- lacyloo
18- PaintedFury
19- WSArabians
21- wetrain17
24- rbarlo32
25- lildonkey8
31- ALottaTrot

February
03- Ashley (jiblethead)
07- Elz7
08- michaelvanessa
09- Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11- Free_sprtd
12- ShutUpJoe
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
15- Peppyrox
16- RedTree
17- tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom
19- Brittney(omgpink)
19- xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
20- speedy da fish
21- aerie
23- Pheonix08
24- HollyBubbles
27- Kelly22790
28- hoofprints in the sand

March
01- midnightbright67
15- Cremello
16- jazzy
18- Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
20- aspin231
22- Delete
26- xAddictionx, Gallop On
29- Apollo

April
01- Harlee Rides Horses
02- Dumas'_Grrrl
07- Mickey4793
09- Brandon, Winter Filly
11- Jillyann
12- Walkamile, dapples and greys
13- Dixiespaintednova.
14- Close2prfct
17- MIEventer
24- Benny
29- xoLivxo
30- kershkova

May
02- Honeysuga
05- Dreamcatcher5
10- My Beau
12- ilikehorses2
16- Becca93
18- LoveStory
19- wishingforahorse
21- doubleopi
24- Wanderlust
29- LittleAppy
31- Villey

June
02- Castle aka roperchick
02- Poseidon
03- SDS
04- *VanillaBean*
07- HorseLovinLady
09- Bedouin, Sunny
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara
14- xXSerendipityXx
19- Emily(Rodeo1998)
21- Tim, Ne0n Zero
22- Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane), Tymer
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29- 3neighs

July
01- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*, Countrylove
03- TB4life
04- Midwestgirl89
05- JackofDiamonds
06- TwendeHaraka
10- GallopingGuitarist
12- dashygirl, usandpets
16- iRide Ponies 
20- Tiffany01
23- shmurmer4, MARLEA WARLEA
25- A.j., TheRoughrider21


August
01- TESS!!!, Elly
03- Sissimut-icehestar,morganarab94
04- Kashmere
08- BluMagic
08- africanstardust
11- Draftgrl
14- PumpkinzMyBaby22
15- JustDressageIt
16- Solon
18- barrelracer892
19- Dressage10135
20- caseymyhorserocks (well this is sad, i'm the only one!)
22- Heybird
23- EquestrianHollywood
24-Oliveren15
25- luvmyqh, DrumRunner
26- geewillikers
28- eventerdrew ++ 29- loveduffy
30- dame_wolf
31- appylover31803, Stilton
_-September
01- TeddybearLove
07- redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
09 - faye
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17- Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20- ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
21- JumpsxGlory 
24- Jake and Dai 
27- minihorse927
28- Regan7312


October
01- xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03- Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05- Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
11- Tyler
12- arabchica
13- Hidalgo13 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24- Baileejjmommy
27- Amba1027, HowClever
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05- Rach
06- Equus_girl
07- iridehorses
12- Mary Liz
13- Buckaroo2010
14- Gidji, amightytarzan5
16- Charlicata
17- Erin
23- Lonannuniel
27- Cheval!, bnwalker2

December
01- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
04- EmilyandNikki
07- Jehanzeb
09- LadyDreamer
11- Kayty
12- Vidaloco, HorseChic
14- ellygraceee
15- QuarterPony
16- Cowgirl25
16- Sunny06
17- Nikelodeon79, Kansas_Twister
18- WesternBella 
22- Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24- moomoo
24- Jumpingrules92 
25- Kim_Angel
28- whitetrashwarmblood
30- SMCLeenie, gaelgirl


----------



## CandyCanes

January
01 - tricky
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
07- Rachel1786, Aaldari
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
11- Hrsegirl
15- lacyloo
18- PaintedFury
19- WSArabians
21- wetrain17
24- rbarlo32
25- lildonkey8
31- ALottaTrot

February
03- Ashley (jiblethead)
07- Elz7
08- michaelvanessa
09- Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11- Free_sprtd
12- ShutUpJoe
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
15- Peppyrox
16- RedTree
17- tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom
19- Brittney(omgpink)
19- xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
20- speedy da fish
21- aerie
23- Pheonix08
24- HollyBubbles
27- Kelly22790
28- hoofprints in the sand

March
01- midnightbright67
15- Cremello
16- jazzy
18- Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
20- aspin231
22- Delete
26- xAddictionx, Gallop On
29- Apollo

April
01- Harlee Rides Horses
02- Dumas'_Grrrl
07- Mickey4793
09- Brandon, Winter Filly
11- Jillyann
12- Walkamile, dapples and greys
13- Dixiespaintednova.
14- Close2prfct
17- MIEventer
24- Benny
29- xoLivxo
30- kershkova

May
02- Honeysuga
05- Dreamcatcher5
10- My Beau
12- ilikehorses2
16- Becca93
18- LoveStory
19- wishingforahorse
21- doubleopi
24- Wanderlust
29- LittleAppy
31- Villey

June
02- Castle aka roperchick
02- Poseidon
03- SDS
04- *VanillaBean*
07- HorseLovinLady
09- Bedouin, Sunny
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara
14- xXSerendipityXx
19- Emily(Rodeo1998)
21- Tim, Ne0n Zero
22- Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane), Tymer
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29- 3neighs

July
01- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*, Countrylove
03- TB4life
04- Midwestgirl89
05- JackofDiamonds
06- TwendeHaraka
10- GallopingGuitarist
12- dashygirl, usandpets
16- iRide Ponies 
20- Tiffany01
23- shmurmer4, MARLEA WARLEA
25- A.j., TheRoughrider21


August
01- TESS!!!, Elly
03- Sissimut-icehestar,morganarab94
04- Kashmere
08- BluMagic
08- africanstardust
11- Draftgrl
14- PumpkinzMyBaby22
15- JustDressageIt
16- Solon
18- barrelracer892
19- Dressage10135
20- caseymyhorserocks (well this is sad, i'm the only one!)
22- Heybird
23- EquestrianHollywood
24-Oliveren15
25- luvmyqh, DrumRunner
26- geewillikers
28- eventerdrew ++ 29- loveduffy
30- dame_wolf
31- appylover31803, Stilton
_-September
01- TeddybearLove
07- redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
09 - faye
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17- Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20- ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
21- JumpsxGlory 
24- Jake and Dai 
27- minihorse927
28- Regan7312


October
01- xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03- Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05- Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
11- Tyler
12- arabchica
13- Hidalgo13 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24- Baileejjmommy
27- Amba1027, HowClever
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05- Rach
06- Equus_girl
07- iridehorses
12- Mary Liz
13- Buckaroo2010
14- Gidji, amightytarzan5
16- Charlicata
17- Erin
23- Lonannuniel
27- Cheval!, bnwalker2, *CandyCanes*

December
01- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
04- EmilyandNikki
07- Jehanzeb
09- LadyDreamer
11- Kayty
12- Vidaloco, HorseChic
14- ellygraceee
15- QuarterPony
16- Cowgirl25
16- Sunny06
17- Nikelodeon79, Kansas_Twister
18- WesternBella 
22- Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24- moomoo
24- Jumpingrules92 
25- Kim_Angel
28- whitetrashwarmblood
30- SMCLeenie, gaelgirl


----------



## azarni

January
01 - tricky
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
07- Rachel1786, Aaldari
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
11- Hrsegirl
15- lacyloo
18- PaintedFury
19- WSArabians
21- wetrain17
24- rbarlo32
25- lildonkey8
31- ALottaTrot

February
03- Ashley (jiblethead)
07- Elz7
08- michaelvanessa
09- Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11- Free_sprtd
12- ShutUpJoe
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
15- Peppyrox
16- RedTree
17- tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom, azarni
19- Brittney(omgpink)
19- xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
20- speedy da fish
21- aerie
23- Pheonix08
24- HollyBubbles
27- Kelly22790
28- hoofprints in the sand

March
01- midnightbright67
15- Cremello
16- jazzy
18- Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
20- aspin231
22- Delete
26- xAddictionx, Gallop On
29- Apollo

April
01- Harlee Rides Horses
02- Dumas'_Grrrl
07- Mickey4793
09- Brandon, Winter Filly
11- Jillyann
12- Walkamile, dapples and greys
13- Dixiespaintednova.
14- Close2prfct
17- MIEventer
24- Benny
29- xoLivxo
30- kershkova

May
02- Honeysuga
05- Dreamcatcher5
10- My Beau
12- ilikehorses2
16- Becca93
18- LoveStory
19- wishingforahorse
21- doubleopi
24- Wanderlust
29- LittleAppy
31- Villey

June
02- Castle aka roperchick
02- Poseidon
03- SDS
04- *VanillaBean*
07- HorseLovinLady
09- Bedouin, Sunny
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara
14- xXSerendipityXx
19- Emily(Rodeo1998)
21- Tim, Ne0n Zero
22- Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane), Tymer
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29- 3neighs

July
01- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*, Countrylove
03- TB4life
04- Midwestgirl89
05- JackofDiamonds
06- TwendeHaraka
10- GallopingGuitarist
12- dashygirl, usandpets
16- iRide Ponies 
20- Tiffany01
23- shmurmer4, MARLEA WARLEA
25- A.j., TheRoughrider21


August
01- TESS!!!, Elly
03- Sissimut-icehestar,morganarab94
04- Kashmere
08- BluMagic
08- africanstardust
11- Draftgrl
14- PumpkinzMyBaby22
15- JustDressageIt
16- Solon
18- barrelracer892
19- Dressage10135
20- caseymyhorserocks (well this is sad, i'm the only one!)
22- Heybird
23- EquestrianHollywood
24-Oliveren15
25- luvmyqh, DrumRunner
26- geewillikers
28- eventerdrew ++ 29- loveduffy
30- dame_wolf
31- appylover31803, Stilton
_-September
01- TeddybearLove
07- redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
09 - faye
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17- Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20- ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
21- JumpsxGlory 
24- Jake and Dai 
27- minihorse927
28- Regan7312


October
01- xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03- Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05- Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
11- Tyler
12- arabchica
13- Hidalgo13 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24- Baileejjmommy
27- Amba1027, HowClever
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05- Rach
06- Equus_girl
07- iridehorses
12- Mary Liz
13- Buckaroo2010
14- Gidji, amightytarzan5
16- Charlicata
17- Erin
23- Lonannuniel
27- Cheval!, bnwalker2, *CandyCanes*

December
01- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
04- EmilyandNikki
07- Jehanzeb
09- LadyDreamer
11- Kayty
12- Vidaloco, HorseChic
14- ellygraceee
15- QuarterPony
16- Cowgirl25
16- Sunny06
17- Nikelodeon79, Kansas_Twister
18- WesternBella 
22- Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24- moomoo
24- Jumpingrules92 
25- Kim_Angel
28- whitetrashwarmblood
30- SMCLeenie, gaelgirl


----------



## TaMMa89

Fixed the list to be a little clearer (at some point Aug & Sept seemed ti be lumped together) for the next person who copies this .

January
01 - tricky
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
07- Rachel1786, Aaldari
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
11- Hrsegirl
15- lacyloo
18- PaintedFury
19- WSArabians
21- wetrain17
24- rbarlo32
25- lildonkey8
31- ALottaTrot

February
03- Ashley (jiblethead)
07- Elz7
08- michaelvanessa
09- Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11- Free_sprtd
12- ShutUpJoe
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
15- Peppyrox
16- RedTree
17- tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom, azarni
19- Brittney(omgpink)
19- xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
20- speedy da fish
21- aerie
23- Pheonix08
24- HollyBubbles
27- Kelly22790
28- hoofprints in the sand

March
01- midnightbright67
15- Cremello
16- jazzy
18- Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
20- aspin231
22- Delete
26- xAddictionx, Gallop On
29- Apollo

April
01- Harlee Rides Horses
02- Dumas'_Grrrl
07- Mickey4793
09- Brandon, Winter Filly
11- Jillyann
12- Walkamile, dapples and greys
13- Dixiespaintednova.
14- Close2prfct
17- MIEventer
24- Benny
29- xoLivxo
30- kershkova

May
02- Honeysuga
05- Dreamcatcher5
10- My Beau
12- ilikehorses2
16- Becca93
18- LoveStory
19- wishingforahorse
21- doubleopi
24- Wanderlust
29- LittleAppy
31- Villey

June
02- Castle aka roperchick
02- Poseidon
03- SDS
04- *VanillaBean*
07- HorseLovinLady
09- Bedouin, Sunny
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara
14- xXSerendipityXx
19- Emily(Rodeo1998)
21- Tim, Ne0n Zero
22- Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane), Tymer
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29- 3neighs

July
01- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*, Countrylove
03- TB4life
04- Midwestgirl89
05- JackofDiamonds
06- TwendeHaraka
10- GallopingGuitarist
12- dashygirl, usandpets
16- iRide Ponies 
20- Tiffany01
23- shmurmer4, MARLEA WARLEA
25- A.j., TheRoughrider21


August
01- TESS!!!, Elly
03- Sissimut-icehestar,morganarab94
04- Kashmere
08- BluMagic
08- africanstardust
11- Draftgrl
14- PumpkinzMyBaby22
15- JustDressageIt
16- Solon
18- barrelracer892
19- Dressage10135
20- caseymyhorserocks (well this is sad, i'm the only one!)
22- Heybird
23- EquestrianHollywood
24-Oliveren15
25- luvmyqh, DrumRunner
26- geewillikers
28- eventerdrew ++ 
29- loveduffy
30- dame_wolf
31- appylover31803, Stilton

September
01- TeddybearLove
07- redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
09 - faye
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17- Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20- ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
21- JumpsxGlory 
24- Jake and Dai 
27- minihorse927
28- Regan7312


October
01- xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03- Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05- Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
11- Tyler
12- arabchica
13- Hidalgo13 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24- Baileejjmommy
27- Amba1027, HowClever
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05- Rach
06- Equus_girl
07- iridehorses
12- Mary Liz
13- Buckaroo2010
14- Gidji, amightytarzan5
16- Charlicata
17- Erin
23- Lonannuniel
27- Cheval!, bnwalker2, *CandyCanes*

December
01- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
04- EmilyandNikki
07- Jehanzeb
09- LadyDreamer
11- Kayty
12- Vidaloco, HorseChic
14- ellygraceee
15- QuarterPony
16- Cowgirl25
16- Sunny06
17- Nikelodeon79, Kansas_Twister
18- WesternBella 
22- Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24- moomoo
24- Jumpingrules92 
25- Kim_Angel
28- whitetrashwarmblood
30- SMCLeenie, gaelgirl


----------



## pbeebs

January
01 - tricky
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
07- Rachel1786, Aaldari
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
11- Hrsegirl
15- lacyloo
18- PaintedFury
19- WSArabians
21- wetrain17
24- rbarlo32
25- lildonkey8
31- ALottaTrot

February
03- Ashley (jiblethead)
07- Elz7
08- michaelvanessa
09- Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11- Free_sprtd
12- ShutUpJoe
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
15- Peppyrox
16- RedTree
17- tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom, azarni
19- Brittney(omgpink)
19- xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
20- speedy da fish
21- aerie
23- Pheonix08
24- HollyBubbles
27- Kelly22790
28- hoofprints in the sand

March
01- midnightbright67
15- Cremello
16- jazzy
18- Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
20- aspin231
22- Delete
26- xAddictionx, Gallop On
29- Apollo

April
01- Harlee Rides Horses
02- Dumas'_Grrrl
07- Mickey4793
09- Brandon, Winter Filly
11- Jillyann
12- Walkamile, dapples and greys
13- Dixiespaintednova.
14- Close2prfct
17- MIEventer
24- Benny
29- xoLivxo
30- kershkova

May
02- Honeysuga
05- Dreamcatcher5
10- My Beau
12- ilikehorses2
16- Becca93
18- LoveStory
19- wishingforahorse
21- doubleopi
24- Wanderlust
29- LittleAppy
31- Villey

June
02- Castle aka roperchick
02- Poseidon
03- SDS
04- *VanillaBean*
07- HorseLovinLady
09- Bedouin, Sunny
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara
14- xXSerendipityXx
19- Emily(Rodeo1998)
21- Tim, Ne0n Zero
22- Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane), Tymer
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29- 3neighs

July
01- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*, Countrylove
03- TB4life
04- Midwestgirl89
05- JackofDiamonds
06- TwendeHaraka
10- GallopingGuitarist
12- dashygirl, usandpets
16- iRide Ponies 
20- Tiffany01
23- shmurmer4, MARLEA WARLEA
25- A.j., TheRoughrider21


August
01- TESS!!!, Elly
03- Sissimut-icehestar,morganarab94
04- Kashmere
08- BluMagic
08- africanstardust
11- Draftgrl
14- PumpkinzMyBaby22
15- JustDressageIt
16- Solon
18- barrelracer892
19- Dressage10135
20- caseymyhorserocks (well this is sad, i'm the only one!)
22- Heybird
23- EquestrianHollywood
24-Oliveren15
25- luvmyqh, DrumRunner
26- geewillikers
28- eventerdrew ++ 
29- loveduffy
30- dame_wolf
31- appylover31803, Stilton

September
01- TeddybearLove
07- redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
09 - faye
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17- Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20- ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
21- JumpsxGlory 
23- pbeebs
24- Jake and Dai 
27- minihorse927
28- Regan7312


October
01- xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03- Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05- Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
11- Tyler
12- arabchica
13- Hidalgo13 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24- Baileejjmommy
27- Amba1027, HowClever
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05- Rach
06- Equus_girl
07- iridehorses
12- Mary Liz
13- Buckaroo2010
14- Gidji, amightytarzan5
16- Charlicata
17- Erin
23- Lonannuniel
27- Cheval!, bnwalker2, *CandyCanes*

December
01- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
04- EmilyandNikki
07- Jehanzeb
09- LadyDreamer
11- Kayty
12- Vidaloco, HorseChic
14- ellygraceee
15- QuarterPony
16- Cowgirl25
16- Sunny06
17- Nikelodeon79, Kansas_Twister
18- WesternBella 
22- Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24- moomoo
24- Jumpingrules92 
25- Kim_Angel
28- whitetrashwarmblood
30- SMCLeenie, gaelgirl


----------



## Godgirl

January 
03 - Meggymoo 

February 
11-Free_sprtd 
14 (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr! 

March 
16th - jazzy 
22 - Delete 

April 
1-Harlee Rides Horses 
2- Dumas'_Grrrl 
9-Brandon 
29-xoLivxo 

May 

June 
21-Tim 
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch) 

July 

August 
3 -Sissimut-icehestar 
8 - BluMagic 
15 - JustDressageIt 
31 -appylover31803 

September 
14- HaflingerHorse 

October 
02- Magic 
03 - Crackrider 
07- brittx6x6
10- Godgirl 
14- PoptartShop 


November 
13 - Buckaroo2010 
27 - Cheval! 

December 
1- TaMMa89 
12- Vidaloco 
17 - Nikelodeon79 
22 - Stepher 
25 - Kim_Angel 
_______________


----------



## TaMMa89

And a bit addition to the list posted by Godgirl .

January
01 - tricky
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
07- Rachel1786, Aaldari
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
11- Hrsegirl
15- lacyloo
18- PaintedFury
19- WSArabians
21- wetrain17
24- rbarlo32
25- lildonkey8
31- ALottaTrot

February
03- Ashley (jiblethead)
07- Elz7
08- michaelvanessa
09- Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11- Free_sprtd
12- ShutUpJoe
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
15- Peppyrox
16- RedTree
17- tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom, azarni
19- Brittney(omgpink)
19- xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
20- speedy da fish
21- aerie
23- Pheonix08
24- HollyBubbles
27- Kelly22790
28- hoofprints in the sand

March
01- midnightbright67
15- Cremello
16- jazzy
18- Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
20- aspin231
22- Delete
26- xAddictionx, Gallop On
29- Apollo

April
01- Harlee Rides Horses
02- Dumas'_Grrrl
07- Mickey4793
09- Brandon, Winter Filly
11- Jillyann
12- Walkamile, dapples and greys
13- Dixiespaintednova.
14- Close2prfct
17- MIEventer
24- Benny
29- xoLivxo
30- kershkova

May
02- Honeysuga
05- Dreamcatcher5
10- My Beau
12- ilikehorses2
16- Becca93
18- LoveStory
19- wishingforahorse
21- doubleopi
24- Wanderlust
29- LittleAppy
31- Villey

June
02- Castle aka roperchick
02- Poseidon
03- SDS
04- *VanillaBean*
07- HorseLovinLady
09- Bedouin, Sunny
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara
14- xXSerendipityXx
19- Emily(Rodeo1998)
21- Tim, Ne0n Zero
22- Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane), Tymer
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29- 3neighs

July
01- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*, Countrylove
03- TB4life
04- Midwestgirl89
05- JackofDiamonds
06- TwendeHaraka
10- GallopingGuitarist
12- dashygirl, usandpets
16- iRide Ponies 
20- Tiffany01
23- shmurmer4, MARLEA WARLEA
25- A.j., TheRoughrider21


August
01- TESS!!!, Elly
03- Sissimut-icehestar,morganarab94
04- Kashmere
08- BluMagic
08- africanstardust
11- Draftgrl
14- PumpkinzMyBaby22
15- JustDressageIt
16- Solon
18- barrelracer892
19- Dressage10135
20- caseymyhorserocks (well this is sad, i'm the only one!)
22- Heybird
23- EquestrianHollywood
24-Oliveren15
25- luvmyqh, DrumRunner
26- geewillikers
28- eventerdrew ++ 
29- loveduffy
30- dame_wolf
31- appylover31803, Stilton

September
01- TeddybearLove
07- redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
09 - faye
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17- Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20- ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
21- JumpsxGlory 
23- pbeebs
24- Jake and Dai 
27- minihorse927
28- Regan7312


October
01- xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03- Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05- Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
10- Godgirl
11- Tyler
12- arabchica
13- Hidalgo13 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24- Baileejjmommy
27- Amba1027, HowClever
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05- Rach
06- Equus_girl
07- iridehorses
12- Mary Liz
13- Buckaroo2010
14- Gidji, amightytarzan5
16- Charlicata
17- Erin
23- Lonannuniel
27- Cheval!, bnwalker2, *CandyCanes*

December
01- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
04- EmilyandNikki
07- Jehanzeb
09- LadyDreamer
11- Kayty
12- Vidaloco, HorseChic
14- ellygraceee
15- QuarterPony
16- Cowgirl25
16- Sunny06
17- Nikelodeon79, Kansas_Twister
18- WesternBella 
22- Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24- moomoo
24- Jumpingrules92 
25- Kim_Angel
28- whitetrashwarmblood
30- SMCLeenie, gaelgirl


----------



## Horse racer

Addition posted by Horse racer

January
01 - tricky
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
07- Rachel1786, Aaldari
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
11- Hrsegirl
15- lacyloo
18- PaintedFury
19- WSArabians
21- wetrain17
24- rbarlo32
25- lildonkey8
31- ALottaTrot

February
03- Ashley (jiblethead)
07- Elz7
08- michaelvanessa
09- Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11- Free_sprtd
12- ShutUpJoe
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
15- Peppyrox
16- RedTree
17- tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom, azarni
19- Brittney(omgpink)
19- xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
20- speedy da fish
21- aerie
23- Pheonix08
24- HollyBubbles
27- Kelly22790
28- hoofprints in the sand

March
01- midnightbright67
15- Cremello
16- jazzy
18- Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
20- aspin231
22- Delete
26- xAddictionx, Gallop On
29- Apollo

April
01- Harlee Rides Horses
02- Dumas'_Grrrl
07- Mickey4793
09- Brandon, Winter Filly
11- Jillyann
12- Walkamile, dapples and greys
13- Dixiespaintednova.
14- Close2prfct
17- MIEventer
24- Benny
29- xoLivxo
30- kershkova

May
02- Honeysuga
05- Dreamcatcher5
10- My Beau
12- ilikehorses2
16- Becca93
18- LoveStory
19- wishingforahorse
21- doubleopi
24- Wanderlust
29- LittleAppy
31- Villey

June
02- Castle aka roperchick
02- Poseidon
03- SDS
04- *VanillaBean*
07- HorseLovinLady
09- Bedouin, Sunny
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara
14- xXSerendipityXx
19- Emily(Rodeo1998)
21- Tim, Ne0n Zero
22- Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane), Tymer
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29- 3neighs

July
01- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*, Countrylove
03- TB4life
04- Midwestgirl89
05- JackofDiamonds
06- TwendeHaraka
10- GallopingGuitarist
12- dashygirl, usandpets
16- iRide Ponies 
20- Tiffany01
23- shmurmer4, MARLEA WARLEA
25- A.j., TheRoughrider21


August
01- TESS!!!, Elly
03- Sissimut-icehestar,morganarab94
04- Kashmere
08- BluMagic
08- africanstardust
11- Draftgrl
14- PumpkinzMyBaby22
15- JustDressageIt
16- Solon
18- barrelracer892
19- Dressage10135
20- caseymyhorserocks (well this is sad, i'm the only one!)
22- Heybird
23- EquestrianHollywood
24-Oliveren15
25- luvmyqh, DrumRunner
26- geewillikers
28- eventerdrew ++ 
29- loveduffy
30- dame_wolf
31- appylover31803, Stilton

September
01- TeddybearLove
07- redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
09 - faye
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17- Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20- ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
21- JumpsxGlory 
23- pbeebs
24- Jake and Dai 
26- Horse racer
27- minihorse927
28- Regan7312


October
01- xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03- Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05- Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
10- Godgirl
11- Tyler
12- arabchica
13- Hidalgo13 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24- Baileejjmommy
27- Amba1027, HowClever
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05- Rach
06- Equus_girl
07- iridehorses
12- Mary Liz
13- Buckaroo2010
14- Gidji, amightytarzan5
16- Charlicata
17- Erin
23- Lonannuniel
27- Cheval!, bnwalker2, *CandyCanes*

December
01- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
04- EmilyandNikki
07- Jehanzeb
09- LadyDreamer
11- Kayty
12- Vidaloco, HorseChic
14- ellygraceee
15- QuarterPony
16- Cowgirl25
16- Sunny06
17- Nikelodeon79, Kansas_Twister
18- WesternBella 
22- Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24- moomoo
24- Jumpingrules92 
25- Kim_Angel
28- whitetrashwarmblood
30- SMCLeenie, gaelgirl


----------



## Tazzie

Addition added by Tazzie

January
01 - tricky
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
07- Rachel1786, Aaldari
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
11- Hrsegirl
15- lacyloo
18- PaintedFury
19- WSArabians
21- wetrain17
24- rbarlo32
25- lildonkey8
31- ALottaTrot

February
03- Ashley (jiblethead)
07- Elz7
08- michaelvanessa
09- Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11- Free_sprtd
12- ShutUpJoe
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
15- Peppyrox
16- RedTree
17- tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom, azarni
19- Brittney(omgpink)
19- xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
20- speedy da fish
21- aerie
23- Pheonix08
24- HollyBubbles
27- Kelly22790
28- hoofprints in the sand

March
01- midnightbright67
15- Cremello
16- jazzy
18- Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
20- aspin231
22- Delete
26- xAddictionx, Gallop On
29- Apollo

April
01- Harlee Rides Horses
02- Dumas'_Grrrl
07- Mickey4793
09- Brandon, Winter Filly
11- Jillyann
12- Walkamile, dapples and greys
13- Dixiespaintednova.
14- Close2prfct
17- MIEventer
24- Benny
29- xoLivxo
30- kershkova

May
02- Honeysuga
05- Dreamcatcher5
10- My Beau
12- ilikehorses2
16- Becca93
18- LoveStory
19- wishingforahorse
21- doubleopi
24- Wanderlust
29- LittleAppy
31- Villey

June
02- Castle aka roperchick
02- Poseidon
03- SDS
04- *VanillaBean*
07- HorseLovinLady
09- Bedouin, Sunny
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara
14- xXSerendipityXx
19- Emily(Rodeo1998)
21- Tim, Ne0n Zero
22- Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane), Tymer
26- Tazzie
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29- 3neighs

July
01- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*, Countrylove
03- TB4life
04- Midwestgirl89
05- JackofDiamonds
06- TwendeHaraka
10- GallopingGuitarist
12- dashygirl, usandpets
16- iRide Ponies 
20- Tiffany01
23- shmurmer4, MARLEA WARLEA
25- A.j., TheRoughrider21


August
01- TESS!!!, Elly
03- Sissimut-icehestar,morganarab94
04- Kashmere
08- BluMagic
08- africanstardust
11- Draftgrl
14- PumpkinzMyBaby22
15- JustDressageIt
16- Solon
18- barrelracer892
19- Dressage10135
20- caseymyhorserocks (well this is sad, i'm the only one!)
22- Heybird
23- EquestrianHollywood
24-Oliveren15
25- luvmyqh, DrumRunner
26- geewillikers
28- eventerdrew ++ 
29- loveduffy
30- dame_wolf
31- appylover31803, Stilton

September
01- TeddybearLove
07- redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
09 - faye
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17- Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20- ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
21- JumpsxGlory 
23- pbeebs
24- Jake and Dai 
26- Horse racer
27- minihorse927
28- Regan7312


October
01- xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03- Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05- Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
10- Godgirl
11- Tyler
12- arabchica
13- Hidalgo13 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24- Baileejjmommy
27- Amba1027, HowClever
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05- Rach
06- Equus_girl
07- iridehorses
12- Mary Liz
13- Buckaroo2010
14- Gidji, amightytarzan5
16- Charlicata
17- Erin
23- Lonannuniel
27- Cheval!, bnwalker2, *CandyCanes*

December
01- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
04- EmilyandNikki
07- Jehanzeb
09- LadyDreamer
11- Kayty
12- Vidaloco, HorseChic
14- ellygraceee
15- QuarterPony
16- Cowgirl25
16- Sunny06
17- Nikelodeon79, Kansas_Twister
18- WesternBella 
22- Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24- moomoo
24- Jumpingrules92 
25- Kim_Angel
28- whitetrashwarmblood
30- SMCLeenie, gaelgirl


----------



## arl13

Addition added by arl13

January
01 - tricky
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
07- Rachel1786, Aaldari
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
11- Hrsegirl
15- lacyloo
18- PaintedFury
19- WSArabians
21- wetrain17, arl13
24- rbarlo32
25- lildonkey8
31- ALottaTrot

February
03- Ashley (jiblethead)
07- Elz7
08- michaelvanessa
09- Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11- Free_sprtd
12- ShutUpJoe
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
15- Peppyrox
16- RedTree
17- tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom, azarni
19- Brittney(omgpink)
19- xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
20- speedy da fish
21- aerie
23- Pheonix08
24- HollyBubbles
27- Kelly22790
28- hoofprints in the sand

March
01- midnightbright67
15- Cremello
16- jazzy
18- Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
20- aspin231
22- Delete
26- xAddictionx, Gallop On
29- Apollo

April
01- Harlee Rides Horses
02- Dumas'_Grrrl
07- Mickey4793
09- Brandon, Winter Filly
11- Jillyann
12- Walkamile, dapples and greys
13- Dixiespaintednova.
14- Close2prfct
17- MIEventer
24- Benny
29- xoLivxo
30- kershkova

May
02- Honeysuga
05- Dreamcatcher5
10- My Beau
12- ilikehorses2
16- Becca93
18- LoveStory
19- wishingforahorse
21- doubleopi
24- Wanderlust
29- LittleAppy
31- Villey

June
02- Castle aka roperchick
02- Poseidon
03- SDS
04- *VanillaBean*
07- HorseLovinLady
09- Bedouin, Sunny
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara
14- xXSerendipityXx
19- Emily(Rodeo1998)
21- Tim, Ne0n Zero
22- Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane), Tymer
26- Tazzie
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29- 3neighs

July
01- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*, Countrylove
03- TB4life
04- Midwestgirl89
05- JackofDiamonds
06- TwendeHaraka
10- GallopingGuitarist
12- dashygirl, usandpets
16- iRide Ponies 
20- Tiffany01
23- shmurmer4, MARLEA WARLEA
25- A.j., TheRoughrider21


August
01- TESS!!!, Elly
03- Sissimut-icehestar,morganarab94
04- Kashmere
08- BluMagic
08- africanstardust
11- Draftgrl
14- PumpkinzMyBaby22
15- JustDressageIt
16- Solon
18- barrelracer892
19- Dressage10135
20- caseymyhorserocks (well this is sad, i'm the only one!)
22- Heybird
23- EquestrianHollywood
24-Oliveren15
25- luvmyqh, DrumRunner
26- geewillikers
28- eventerdrew ++ 
29- loveduffy
30- dame_wolf
31- appylover31803, Stilton

September
01- TeddybearLove
07- redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
09 - faye
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17- Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20- ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
21- JumpsxGlory 
23- pbeebs
24- Jake and Dai 
26- Horse racer
27- minihorse927
28- Regan7312


October
01- xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03- Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05- Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
10- Godgirl
11- Tyler
12- arabchica
13- Hidalgo13 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24- Baileejjmommy
27- Amba1027, HowClever
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05- Rach
06- Equus_girl
07- iridehorses
12- Mary Liz
13- Buckaroo2010
14- Gidji, amightytarzan5
16- Charlicata
17- Erin
23- Lonannuniel
27- Cheval!, bnwalker2, *CandyCanes*

December
01- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
04- EmilyandNikki
07- Jehanzeb
09- LadyDreamer
11- Kayty
12- Vidaloco, HorseChic
14- ellygraceee
15- QuarterPony
16- Cowgirl25
16- Sunny06
17- Nikelodeon79, Kansas_Twister
18- WesternBella 
22- Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24- moomoo
24- Jumpingrules92 
25- Kim_Angel
28- whitetrashwarmblood
30- SMCLeenie, gaelgirl


----------



## PandaJinxes

Addition added by PandaJinxes

January
01 - tricky
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
07- Rachel1786, Aaldari
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
11- Hrsegirl
15- lacyloo
18- PaintedFury
19- WSArabians
21- wetrain17, arl13
24- rbarlo32
25- lildonkey8
31- ALottaTrot

February
03- Ashley (jiblethead)
07- Elz7
08- michaelvanessa
09- Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11- Free_sprtd
12- ShutUpJoe
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
15- Peppyrox
16- RedTree
17- tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom, azarni
19- Brittney(omgpink)
19- xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
20- speedy da fish
21- aerie
23- Pheonix08
24- HollyBubbles
27- Kelly22790
28- hoofprints in the sand

March
01- midnightbright67
15- Cremello
16- jazzy
18- Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
20- aspin231
22- Delete
26- xAddictionx, Gallop On
29- Apollo

April
01- Harlee Rides Horses
02- Dumas'_Grrrl
07- Mickey4793
09- Brandon, Winter Filly
11- Jillyann
12- Walkamile, dapples and greys
13- Dixiespaintednova.
14- Close2prfct
17- MIEventer
24- Benny
29- xoLivxo
30- kershkova

May
02- Honeysuga
05- Dreamcatcher5
09- PandaJinxes
10- My Beau
12- ilikehorses2
16- Becca93
18- LoveStory
19- wishingforahorse
21- doubleopi
24- Wanderlust
29- LittleAppy
31- Villey

June
02- Castle aka roperchick
02- Poseidon
03- SDS
04- *VanillaBean*
07- HorseLovinLady
09- Bedouin, Sunny
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara
14- xXSerendipityXx
19- Emily(Rodeo1998)
21- Tim, Ne0n Zero
22- Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane), Tymer
26- Tazzie
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29- 3neighs

July
01- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*, Countrylove
03- TB4life
04- Midwestgirl89
05- JackofDiamonds
06- TwendeHaraka
10- GallopingGuitarist
12- dashygirl, usandpets
16- iRide Ponies 
20- Tiffany01
23- shmurmer4, MARLEA WARLEA
25- A.j., TheRoughrider21


August
01- TESS!!!, Elly
03- Sissimut-icehestar,morganarab94
04- Kashmere
08- BluMagic
08- africanstardust
11- Draftgrl
14- PumpkinzMyBaby22
15- JustDressageIt
16- Solon
18- barrelracer892
19- Dressage10135
20- caseymyhorserocks (well this is sad, i'm the only one!)
22- Heybird
23- EquestrianHollywood
24-Oliveren15
25- luvmyqh, DrumRunner
26- geewillikers
28- eventerdrew ++ 
29- loveduffy
30- dame_wolf
31- appylover31803, Stilton

September
01- TeddybearLove
07- redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
09 - faye
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17- Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20- ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
21- JumpsxGlory 
23- pbeebs
24- Jake and Dai 
26- Horse racer
27- minihorse927
28- Regan7312


October
01- xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03- Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05- Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
10- Godgirl
11- Tyler
12- arabchica
13- Hidalgo13 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24- Baileejjmommy
27- Amba1027, HowClever
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05- Rach
06- Equus_girl
07- iridehorses
12- Mary Liz
13- Buckaroo2010
14- Gidji, amightytarzan5
16- Charlicata
17- Erin
23- Lonannuniel
27- Cheval!, bnwalker2, CandyCanes

December
01- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
04- EmilyandNikki
07- Jehanzeb
09- LadyDreamer
11- Kayty
12- Vidaloco, HorseChic
14- ellygraceee
15- QuarterPony
16- Cowgirl25
16- Sunny06
17- Nikelodeon79, Kansas_Twister
18- WesternBella 
22- Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24- moomoo
24- Jumpingrules92 
25- Kim_Angel
28- whitetrashwarmblood
30- SMCLeenie, gaelgirl


----------



## Horseychick87

Addition added by PandaJinxes

January
01 - tricky
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
07- Rachel1786, Aaldari
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
11- Hrsegirl
15- lacyloo
18- PaintedFury
19- WSArabians
21- wetrain17, arl13
24- rbarlo32
25- lildonkey8
31- ALottaTrot

February
03- Ashley (jiblethead)
07- Elz7
08- michaelvanessa
09- Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11- Free_sprtd
12- ShutUpJoe
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
15- Peppyrox
16- RedTree
17- tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom, azarni
19- Brittney(omgpink)
19- xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
20- speedy da fish
21- aerie
23- Pheonix08
24- HollyBubbles
27- Kelly22790
28- hoofprints in the sand

March
01- midnightbright67
15- Cremello
16- jazzy
18- Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
20- aspin231
22- Delete
26- xAddictionx, Gallop On
29- Apollo

April
01- Harlee Rides Horses
02- Dumas'_Grrrl
07- Mickey4793
09- Brandon, Winter Filly
11- Jillyann
12- Walkamile, dapples and greys
13- Dixiespaintednova.
14- Close2prfct
17- MIEventer
24- Benny
29- xoLivxo
30- kershkova

May
02- Honeysuga
05- Dreamcatcher5
09- PandaJinxes
10- My Beau
12- ilikehorses2
16- Becca93
18- LoveStory
19- wishingforahorse
21- doubleopi
24- Wanderlust
29- LittleAppy
31- Villey

June
02- Castle aka roperchick
02- Poseidon
03- SDS
04- *VanillaBean*
07- HorseLovinLady
09- Bedouin, Sunny
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara
14- xXSerendipityXx
19- Emily(Rodeo1998)
21- Tim, Ne0n Zero
22- Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane), Tymer
26- Tazzie
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29- 3neighs

July
01- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*, Countrylove
03- TB4life
04- Midwestgirl89
05- JackofDiamonds
06- TwendeHaraka
10- GallopingGuitarist
12- dashygirl, usandpets
16- iRide Ponies 
20- Tiffany01
23- shmurmer4, MARLEA WARLEA
25- A.j., TheRoughrider21


August
01- TESS!!!, Elly
03- Sissimut-icehestar,morganarab94
04- Kashmere
08- BluMagic
08- africanstardust
11- Draftgrl
14- PumpkinzMyBaby22
15- JustDressageIt
16- Solon
18- barrelracer892
19- Dressage10135
20- caseymyhorserocks (well this is sad, i'm the only one!)
22- Heybird
23- EquestrianHollywood
24-Oliveren15
25- luvmyqh, DrumRunner
26- geewillikers
28- eventerdrew ++ 
29- loveduffy
30- dame_wolf
31- appylover31803, Stilton

September
01- TeddybearLove
07- redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
09 - faye
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17- Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20- ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
21- JumpsxGlory 
23- pbeebs
24- Jake and Dai 
26- Horse racer
27- minihorse927
28- Regan7312


October
01- xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03- Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05- Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
10- Godgirl, Horseychick87
11- Tyler
12- arabchica
13- Hidalgo13 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24- Baileejjmommy
27- Amba1027, HowClever
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05- Rach
06- Equus_girl
07- iridehorses
12- Mary Liz
13- Buckaroo2010
14- Gidji, amightytarzan5
16- Charlicata
17- Erin
23- Lonannuniel
27- Cheval!, bnwalker2, CandyCanes

December
01- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
04- EmilyandNikki
07- Jehanzeb
09- LadyDreamer
11- Kayty
12- Vidaloco, HorseChic
14- ellygraceee
15- QuarterPony
16- Cowgirl25
16- Sunny06
17- Nikelodeon79, Kansas_Twister
18- WesternBella 
22- Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24- moomoo
24- Jumpingrules92 
25- Kim_Angel
28- whitetrashwarmblood
30- SMCLeenie, gaelgirl


----------



## CuriousWillowLad

Addition added by CuriousWillowLad

January
01 - tricky
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
07- Rachel1786, Aaldari
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
11- Hrsegirl
15- lacyloo
18- PaintedFury
19- WSArabians
21- wetrain17, arl13
24- rbarlo32
25- lildonkey8
31- ALottaTrot

February
03- Ashley (jiblethead)
07- Elz7
08- michaelvanessa
09- Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11- Free_sprtd
12- ShutUpJoe
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
15- Peppyrox
16- RedTree
17- tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom, azarni
19- Brittney(omgpink)
19- xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
20- speedy da fish
21- aerie
23- Pheonix08
24- HollyBubbles
27- Kelly22790
28- hoofprints in the sand

March
01- midnightbright67
15- Cremello
16- jazzy
18- Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
20- aspin231
22- Delete
26- xAddictionx, Gallop On
29- Apollo

April
01- Harlee Rides Horses
02- Dumas'_Grrrl
07- Mickey4793
09- Brandon, Winter Filly
11- Jillyann
12- Walkamile, dapples and greys
13- Dixiespaintednova.
14- Close2prfct
17- MIEventer
24- Benny
29- xoLivxo
30- kershkova

May
02- Honeysuga
05- Dreamcatcher5
09- PandaJinxes
10- My Beau
12- ilikehorses2
16- Becca93
18- LoveStory
19- wishingforahorse
21- doubleopi
24- Wanderlust
29- LittleAppy
31- Villey

June
02- Castle aka roperchick
02- Poseidon
03- SDS
04- *VanillaBean*
07- HorseLovinLady
09- Bedouin, Sunny
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara
14- xXSerendipityXx
19- Emily(Rodeo1998)
21- Tim, Ne0n Zero
22- Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane), Tymer
26- Tazzie
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29- 3neighs

July
01- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*, Countrylove
03- TB4life
04- Midwestgirl89
05- JackofDiamonds
06- TwendeHaraka
10- GallopingGuitarist
12- dashygirl, usandpets
16- iRide Ponies 
20- Tiffany01
21- CuriousWillowLad
23- shmurmer4, MARLEA WARLEA
25- A.j., TheRoughrider21


August
01- TESS!!!, Elly
03- Sissimut-icehestar,morganarab94
04- Kashmere
08- BluMagic
08- africanstardust
11- Draftgrl
14- PumpkinzMyBaby22
15- JustDressageIt
16- Solon
18- barrelracer892
19- Dressage10135
20- caseymyhorserocks (well this is sad, i'm the only one!)
22- Heybird
23- EquestrianHollywood
24-Oliveren15
25- luvmyqh, DrumRunner
26- geewillikers
28- eventerdrew ++ 
29- loveduffy
30- dame_wolf
31- appylover31803, Stilton

September
01- TeddybearLove
07- redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
09 - faye
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17- Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20- ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
21- JumpsxGlory 
23- pbeebs
24- Jake and Dai 
26- Horse racer
27- minihorse927
28- Regan7312


October
01- xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03- Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05- Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
10- Godgirl, Horseychick87
11- Tyler
12- arabchica
13- Hidalgo13 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24- Baileejjmommy
27- Amba1027, HowClever
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05- Rach
06- Equus_girl
07- iridehorses
12- Mary Liz
13- Buckaroo2010
14- Gidji, amightytarzan5
16- Charlicata
17- Erin
23- Lonannuniel
27- Cheval!, bnwalker2, CandyCanes

December
01- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
04- EmilyandNikki
07- Jehanzeb
09- LadyDreamer
11- Kayty
12- Vidaloco, HorseChic
14- ellygraceee
15- QuarterPony
16- Cowgirl25
16- Sunny06
17- Nikelodeon79, Kansas_Twister
18- WesternBella 
22- Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24- moomoo
24- Jumpingrules92 
25- Kim_Angel
28- whitetrashwarmblood
30- SMCLeenie, gaelgirl


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Addition added by JoBlueQuarter

January
01 - tricky
03- Meggymoo, Moxie
06- SmoothTrails
07- Rachel1786, Aaldari
09- myhorsesonador
10- HorseLuvr
11- Hrsegirl
15- lacyloo
18- PaintedFury
19- WSArabians
21- wetrain17, arl13
24- rbarlo32
25- lildonkey8
31- ALottaTrot

February
03- Ashley (jiblethead)
07- Elz7
08- michaelvanessa
09- Painted Ride, Wild_Spot
11- Free_sprtd
12- ShutUpJoe
14- (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr!
15- Peppyrox
16- RedTree
17- tawariel, BackInTheSaddleAgain, G and K's Mom, azarni
19- Brittney(omgpink)
19- xLaurenOscarx
20- Larra98
20- speedy da fish
21- aerie
23- Pheonix08
24- HollyBubbles
27- Kelly22790
28- hoofprints in the sand

March
01- midnightbright67
15- Cremello
16- jazzy
18- Joshie, ChingazMyBoy
20- aspin231
22- Delete
26- xAddictionx, Gallop On
29- Apollo

April
01- Harlee Rides Horses
02- Dumas'_Grrrl
07- Mickey4793
09- Brandon, Winter Filly
11- Jillyann
12- Walkamile, dapples and greys
13- Dixiespaintednova.
14- Close2prfct
17- MIEventer
24- Benny
29- xoLivxo
30- kershkova

May
02- Honeysuga
05- Dreamcatcher5
09- PandaJinxes
10- My Beau
12- ilikehorses2
16- Becca93
18- LoveStory
19- wishingforahorse
21- doubleopi
24- Wanderlust
29- LittleAppy
31- Villey

June
02- Castle aka roperchick
02- Poseidon
03- SDS
04- *VanillaBean*
07- HorseLovinLady
09- Bedouin, Sunny
11- GeminiJumper
12- Angel_Leaguer
13- Lucara
14- xXSerendipityXx
18- @JoBlueQuarter
19- Emily(Rodeo1998)
21- Tim, Ne0n Zero
22- Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch)
23- Tegan (country_girl)
25- Lyne (I Love Lane), Tymer
26- Tazzie
27- Ronni (Mrs1885, AKA Johnswife)
29- 3neighs

July
01- Leah *BrwnEyedgrl*, Countrylove
03- TB4life
04- Midwestgirl89
05- JackofDiamonds
06- TwendeHaraka
10- GallopingGuitarist
12- dashygirl, usandpets
16- iRide Ponies 
20- Tiffany01
21- CuriousWillowLad
23- shmurmer4, MARLEA WARLEA
25- A.j., TheRoughrider21


August
01- TESS!!!, Elly
03- Sissimut-icehestar,morganarab94
04- Kashmere
08- BluMagic
08- africanstardust
11- Draftgrl
14- PumpkinzMyBaby22
15- JustDressageIt
16- Solon
18- barrelracer892
19- Dressage10135
20- caseymyhorserocks (well this is sad, i'm the only one!)
22- Heybird
23- EquestrianHollywood
24-Oliveren15
25- luvmyqh, DrumRunner
26- geewillikers
28- eventerdrew ++ 
29- loveduffy
30- dame_wolf
31- appylover31803, Stilton

September
01- TeddybearLove
07- redneckprincess70
08- katieandduke
09 - faye
12- ridingismylife2
14- HaflingerHorse, appyt
15- welshpony15
17- Cheply, Bubblegum, Paintedhooves
20- ilovemyhorsies, Wallaby, EventersBabe
21- JumpsxGlory 
23- pbeebs
24- Jake and Dai 
26- Horse racer
27- minihorse927
28- Regan7312


October
01- xXxPony BoyxXx, marganshow11
02- Magicr
03- Crackrider, Whispering Meadows
05- Nita
07- brittx6x6 ,pg'sGal4ever
10- Godgirl, Horseychick87
11- Tyler
12- arabchica
13- Hidalgo13 
14- PoptartShop, claireauriga
18- Spyder
21- Shona&Fizzi
24- Baileejjmommy
27- Amba1027, HowClever
31- RusticWildFire, Savvylover112

November
04- mell
05- Rach
06- Equus_girl
07- iridehorses
12- Mary Liz
13- Buckaroo2010
14- Gidji, amightytarzan5
16- Charlicata
17- Erin
23- Lonannuniel
27- Cheval!, bnwalker2, CandyCanes

December
01- TaMMa89, Kickshaw
04- EmilyandNikki
07- Jehanzeb
09- LadyDreamer
11- Kayty
12- Vidaloco, HorseChic
14- ellygraceee
15- QuarterPony
16- Cowgirl25
16- Sunny06
17- Nikelodeon79, Kansas_Twister
18- WesternBella 
22- Stepher, RubaiyateBandit
24- moomoo
24- Jumpingrules92 
25- Kim_Angel
28- whitetrashwarmblood
30- SMCLeenie, gaelgirl


----------



## Chaz80

January 
03 - Meggymoo 

February 
11-Free_sprtd 
14 (Valentines Day)-Gingerrrrr! 

March 
16th - jazzy 
22 - Delete 

April 
1-Harlee Rides Horses 
2- Dumas'_Grrrl 
9-Brandon 
29-xoLivxo 

May 

June
8-chaz80 
21-Tim 
22-Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch) 

July 

August 
3 -Sissimut-icehestar 
8 - BluMagic 
15 - JustDressageIt 
31 -appylover31803 

September 
14- HaflingerHorse 

October 
02- Magic 
03 - Crackrider 
07- brittx6x6 
14- PoptartShop 


November 
13 - Buckaroo2010 
27 - Cheval! 

December 
1- TaMMa89 
12- Vidaloco 
17 - Nikelodeon79 
22 - Stepher 
25 - Kim_Angel 
_________________
_______________


----------

